# M.C.B.A OUTINGS "Photo Gallery"



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

The pics are all mixed up guys.... sorry if i missed anyones cars. please post up you pics here...... 

*Citrus Nationals 2/21/09 *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow^


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 22 2009, 12:41 AM~13073745
> *wow^
> *


wow's right


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD PICS BRO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 22 2009, 12:26 AM~13073982
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  GOOD PICS BRO!!
> *


thanks bro!!!! still have a grip to post up ill be here for a while.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: looks like it was a good show you guys were having way too much fun see all you guys for nnl


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 22 2009, 01:32 AM~13074018
> *:thumbsup: looks like it was a good show you guys were having way too much fun see all you guys for nnl
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 01:30 AM~13074007
> *thanks bro!!!! still have a grip to post up ill be here for a while.
> *


COOL BRO!! MINE ARE TAKING TO LONG TO UPLOAD


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 22 2009, 12:35 AM~13074042
> *COOL BRO!! MINE ARE TAKING TO LONG TO UPLOAD
> *


are you using photobucket???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I live on the wrong side of the ocean...  great pics! Any more?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congratulations to all the winners, MCBA was blowin it up in there. It was nice meeting a lot of you guys in person. Nice pics Undercover, thanks for the shots of my troke and the 73 :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 22 2009, 01:29 AM~13074195
> *I live on the wrong side of the ocean...   great pics! Any more?
> *


yes sir TONS more just have to upload them and im tired and we are going to another show tomorrow morning.. ill try to upload as much as i can but im getting sleepy.... :420:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 22 2009, 01:35 AM~13074205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime brother sorry i didnt get more i need to get more memory or shot lower res pics....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thats it for tonite ill post the other 75% of the pics when i wake up..... :wave: Good nite all and for our brother in other parts of the world good morning... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

AWESOME PICS BRO , LOOKS LIKE MCBA WAS IN FULL FORCE, THATS ALOT OF NICE CARS !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

anymore pics of the mini truck red dodge ?????


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the pics lookin good homies! It was a blast yesterday!


----------



## 72impala (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey bro I don't know if this is a club site but would you mind if I put pics of models my bro built he has all impalas collection to 73.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Great pics! 

Is this topic for any old MCBA gatherings, or shows? Or is it just for the Citrus Nationals?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a homie ,[undercoverimpala] good job with the flicks . hats off to all the fellas from mcba,[they were deep].it was pretty cool meeting all the top dogs[to many to mention] and the reguler dogs too. im lookin forward to the next one . :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Seeing these pictures just lit a fire under my ass!! All of the builds look to be top-notch!! Thanks for sharing these!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners, Nice photos Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 22 2009, 03:35 AM~13074205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


V!E!R!Y N!I!C!E TRUCK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERE'S SOME MORE PICS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 22 2009, 12:36 PM~13076021
> *HERE'S SOME MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn whos 64 is that?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 22 2009, 08:25 AM~13075109
> *Great pics!
> 
> Is this topic for any old MCBA gatherings, or shows? Or is it just for the Citrus Nationals?
> *



Not just Citrus Nationals Any MCBA GATHERING OR SHOW SO IF YOU GOT THEM POST THEM UP.. i still have about 70% of my pics uploading you only got a little helping yesterday ill finish today.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MORE LATER. SORRY FOR THE BLURRY ONES


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Really nice Pics , thanks every Guy who post pics !

It looks like a great Show for everybody !
See many M.C.B.A. menbers in person . 


Like the Caddy with the Lincoln Top , nice idea !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pic's....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys for the complements and Chris thanks for posting up pics bro i know it takes forever.. and guys if you have pics please post them up... ANY *MCBA FUNCTION!!!!!!!!* And with that said im going to get ready to head down and meet up with the guys at the ventura show.... ill finish postin up pics from citrus Nationals and the meeting yesterday at pegasus and what i get today.....


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2009, 11:23 AM~13075921
> *V!E!R!Y N!I!C!E  TRUCK
> *


Thanks Bodine, and Chris619 thanks for the pics of my rides and all the other ranflas, I saw you and Undercover snappin pics all day :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang I love this one  :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I DON'T THINK SOME OF THESE GUYS HAVE A CLUE ! LOL ! 

LOOK AT SOME OF THE DISPLAY SHEETS ~ THEY GOT THE KIT MAKERS WRONG LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SOME GREAT PICS FELLAS ! YO BIGGS THE SHRITS ARE KICK ASS ! I CAN'T WAIT TO GET THE MO BOYS DRESSED IN THOSE FOR THE SHOWS ! 

DID ANYONE HAPPEN TO GET A GROUP SHOT OTHER THEN DURING THE FEAST !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2009, 11:52 AM~13076628
> *SOME  GREAT  PICS  FELLAS !  YO  BIGGS  THE  SHRITS  ARE  KICK ASS !  I  CAN'T  WAIT  TO  GET  THE  MO BOYS  DRESSED  IN THOSE  FOR  THE  SHOWS  !
> 
> DID  ANYONE  HAPPEN  TO  GET  A  GROUP  SHOT  OTHER  THEN  DURING THE  FEAST !
> *


I think Chris got some pics when we were at Islands but i dont think we took a group photo..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 12:59 PM~13076677
> *I think Chris got some pics when we were at Islands but i dont think we took a group photo..
> *


NO GROPE PIC


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Man, so many quality builds out there!! Sick! Thanks for the pics!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MORE IN A BIT :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Keep 'em coming!! I'm lovin' it!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 22 2009, 12:40 PM~13076522
> *Dang I love this one   :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, one of my favorites too. This guy had some really clean builds.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CONGRATS TO DARKSIDE CUSTOMES!! HE GOT FIRST PLACE MISC. AT HIS FIRST SHOW.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NO I GOT TO UPLOAD THE REST. BE BACK LATER. HOPE YOU ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I spy one of David's Civics in the background of that first picture. That Caddy truck is clean as hell.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

These pics kick ass, keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 22 2009, 04:20 PM~13077283
> *I spy one of David's Civics in the background of that first picture. That Caddy truck is clean as hell.
> *


LOL ! YUP THAT RED ACURA , THE MULTI COLOR CIVIC , AND THE EVIL DREAMS MONTY PROMO WERE ALL BUILT BY ME SOLD TO EDGER V. WAY BACK IN 2001 ! COOL TO SEE THEM STILL TOGETHER AND STILL LOOKIN AS NICE AS THEY DO ! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

the show look like it was fun as hell!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 22 2009, 02:16 PM~13077243
> *CONGRATS TO DARKSIDE CUSTOMES!! HE GOT FIRST PLACE MISC. AT HIS FIRST SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS BAD ASS CONGRATS DARKSIDE CUSTOMS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 22 2009, 02:41 PM~13077451
> *DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS BAD ASS  CONGRATS DARSIDE CUSTOMS
> *


YUP, IT'LL BE IN MODEL CARS MAG TOO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 22 2009, 02:41 PM~13077451
> *DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS BAD ASS  CONGRATS DARKSIDE CUSTOMS
> *


 x2


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that lok like a good ass model car show. hat i missed it. great pics tho


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics up!!! and CONGRATS to Darkside and all the other homies!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Some super kick ass stuff here! Looks like it was alot of fun!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Look at this damn good Custom Paint job on this 39´delivery,
but he add less clear on it !
Routh and not glad !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone have anymore pics of the candy red Dodge Ram on the first page?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 22 2009, 02:43 PM~13077850
> *Does anyone have anymore pics of the candy red Dodge Ram on the first page?
> *


I stil have a ton of pics im not sure if i do have more pics of the truck but ill look threw what i go if i do ill post them up asap... im downloading a card now another 50 pics coming up in a few..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Hope to see all you Homies up here on March 7, 2009 NNL Santa Clara


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 22 2009, 04:38 PM~13078150
> *Hope to see all you Homies up here on March 7, 2009 NNL Santa Clara
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup Homies.....
had fun hanging out with all the MCBA members and talking with all the builders on their rides......
will post up some pics later. Didn't make the Ventura show today, guess the long hours at work this week and the all nighter friday naight caught up with me cause I didn't hear my alarm this morning to meet up with Biggs.......sorry guy....

nice kicking it with you at lunch undercoverimpala.....hope u feeling better today.....

I'll keep in touch with you guys if we're getting together for a buuilding day sometime soon...

great pics by the way.....
:thumbsup: 

I suck at remembering names, so sorry in advance, but can everyone post up their lil names with their pics in this topic to help a brother out and to show our other members a face to a name...

I wanted to get a group pic before we all left for lunch but didn't happen.....lol


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 22 2009, 04:38 PM~13078150
> *Hope to see all you Homies up here on March 7, 2009 NNL Santa Clara
> *



RaiderPride (Al) right back corner next to Bigg Deee across from Biggs and Tribeldogg


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thats me in the middle on the right... Richard Meraz aka: UNDERCOVERIMPALA looking forward to meeting u when we get to nnl brother....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 22 2009, 03:40 PM~13078177
> *wassup Homies.....
> had fun hanging out with all the MCBA members and talking with all the builders on their rides......
> will post up some pics later. Didn't make the Ventura show today, guess the long hours at work this week and the all nighter friday naight caught up with me cause I didn't hear my alarm this morning to meet up with Biggs.......sorry guy....
> ...


I had a blast yesterday too bro i wish i would of brought some stronger meds but it was still Awsome!!!! Cant wait to kick it again hopefully we get Biggs shop up and running soon.... cant wait to build with all you guys...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 04:52 PM~13078261
> *I had a blast yesterday too bro i wish i would of brought some stronger meds but it was still Awsome!!!! Cant wait to kick it again hopefully we get Biggs shop up and running soon.... cant wait to build with all you guys...
> *


X2. ITS WAS COOL SHOW. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NNL. HOPE TO SEE & MEET MORE OF THE FAMILIA


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OH & THAT WAS ALL THE PICTURES I TOOK AT THE SHOW. I HOPE YOU ENJOYED :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 22 2009, 03:59 PM~13078302
> *OH & THAT WAS ALL THE PICTURES I TOOK AT THE SHOW. I HOPE YOU ENJOYED :biggrin:
> *


Thank You brother for sharing your pics with all of us :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Project59, maddhopper, Pokey

:wave: :wave: :wave: Hello everyone :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 05:02 PM~13078319
> *Thank You brother for sharing your pics with all of us  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


NO PROBLEM  CAN'T WAIT FOR NNL. SEE YOU THEN BRO


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 04:02 PM~13078319
> *Thank You brother for sharing your pics with all of us  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Im so pumped about NNL i cant wait hows the weather over there Project59. What you got going bro..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nasty!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2009, 04:21 PM~13078458
> *Nasty!
> *


But at least is a good day for building.. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah I have been toying with the idea but just can't seem to get my ass mobile! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2009, 04:25 PM~13078494
> *Yeah I have been toying with the idea but just can't seem to get my ass mobile! :biggrin:
> *


im about to post up about 50 more pics from the show and meeting yesterday hope that gets you going as soon as im done i am starting on a special project.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I wanna crack open my minitruckmagazine build cause I've got mad ideas! But I'm not aloud to start building it til March 16th.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2009, 04:30 PM~13078533
> *I wanna crack open my minitruckmagazine build cause I've got mad ideas! But I'm not aloud to start building it til March 16th.
> *


I hear you bro that must suck not being able to work on something did you finish your bike???


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_DAMN_ I wish I could've went.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 04:38 PM~13078585
> *I hear you bro that must suck not being able to work on something did you finish your bike???
> *


No Bike is not done yet! I've been to busy getting drunk and working nights over the last week I haven't touched anything!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE PICS BRO. ESPECIALLY THAT LAST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

MCBA in da house

































Bunch of thugs taking over Islands restaurant


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 22 2009, 05:01 PM~13078765
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS BRO. ESPECIALLY  THAT LAST ONE :biggrin:
> *


lol just wanted to show how MCBA represents!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 06:12 PM~13078870
> *lol just wanted to show how MCBA represents!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks RaderPride For the pics MCBA in da house!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: GUY'S, THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW AND MORE IMPORTANTLY, WE ALL ROLLED IN AS FAMILY  I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THAT WE ROLLED UP WITH MY LIL BRO CHR1S619-DARKSIDE CUSTOM AND OUR NEWST M.C.B.A. MEMBER------------------ BOS82  IT WAS HIS FIRST SHOW AND HE HAS HIS CLUB SHIRT AS WELL AS DARKSIDE. THE MEETING AT PEGASUS WAS GREAT TOO!! THE NEWEST MEMBER GOT TO SEE THE TEACHERS BUILDING ROOM/TROPHY'S ASWELL  SO WITH OUT FURTURE ADUE HERE ARE MY PICS FOR ALL OF YOU. AND THANK YOU ALL M.C.B.A. FAMILY FOR BEING THIER AND SHOW THE REST OF THEM HOW WE ROLL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

David Champion and MKD904 getting ready for Magazine pics


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 bro this pic came out super clean One of my favorites so far!!!!










And thank you Santiago for all the pics brother!!! i missed some of these im glad you got them... next time i will bring more memory


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

one of my favorite builds of the day


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 06:26 PM~13079022
> *:0  :0 bro this pic came out super clean One of my favorites so far!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro, about the only clean pic my camera took all day, don't know what was going on with it, pics kept coming out dark then bright,,,, think battery is tripping.... :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 22 2009, 01:06 PM~13077158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone have more pics and or info on this?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2009, 06:52 PM~13079277
> *Anyone have more pics and or info on this?
> *


 it must b a vw :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2009, 05:52 PM~13079277
> *Anyone have more pics and or info on this?
> *


I think i have a few more uploading more picks now


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DARKSIDE CUSTOM EVEN GOT HIS WEATHERED WAGON IN THE MAGAZINE TOO  









ALFA MALE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

PATRICK AKA BOS82 WON SOME KITS ON FROM THE RAFFEL  








UNDEAD WAS KICK'N WITH THE TEACHER "MR.BGGS"


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Is it alright if i post up the pics i took here?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL THEIR THEY ALL ARE FOR YOU ALL TO ENJOY. IT WAS A GREAT TIME AND WE HAVE ALOT TO DO FOR THE NNL WEST BROTHERS!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

found these pics Dwayne took at the show.....
check out all his pics on his forum....

http://public.fotki.com/djway3474/model-ca...-nationals-2009

some of the LIL family getting awards......I'll post the pics, each one of you post up you names with the pics... :biggrin: 

























































































another one








another one
























RaiderPride 3rd place Factory Stock








RaiderPride 1st place Lowrider "B"


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 22 2009, 07:38 PM~13079739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn im not a camera kind of person LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD WORK GUYS!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> WELL THEIR THEY ALL ARE FOR YOU ALL TO ENJOY. IT WAS A GREAT TIME AND WE HAVE ALOT TO DO FOR THE NNL WEST BROTHERS!!
> 
> SANTIAGO, THANKS FOR POSTING MY SONS PICTURE. HE HAD A GREAT TIME MESSING WITH THE FELLAS AND BREAK DANCING WITH BIGGS. THANKS AGAIN . HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE TEAM AND MEETING ALL THE HEADS


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what place and gategory everyone get for M.C.B.A


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> > WELL THEIR THEY ALL ARE FOR YOU ALL TO ENJOY. IT WAS A GREAT TIME AND WE HAVE ALOT TO DO FOR THE NNL WEST BROTHERS!!
> >
> > SANTIAGO, THANKS FOR POSTING MY SONS PICTURE. HE HAD A GREAT TIME MESSING WITH THE FELLAS AND BREAK DANCING WITH BIGGS. THANKS AGAIN . HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE TEAM AND MEETING ALL THE HEADS
> 
> ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

What did he use for the stripping looks real good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn undercover and Mr.1:16th you guys took some damn good pics.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

These are from the "Pegasus Meeting" not many but i think they are cool...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice and clean...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 22 2009, 06:10 PM~13078853
> *MCBA in da house
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU TWO ARE SOME SEXY BITCHES! *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13080015
> *YOU TWO ARE SOME SEXY BITCHES!
> *


they make a perfect 10 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 22 2009, 07:05 PM~13080094
> *they make a perfect 10 :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 07:56 PM~13079963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OMG *









:dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 22 2009, 08:15 PM~13080208
> *OMG
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn this was a really fun show. I had a blast with you guys!!! 
Here is a few pics of what I got at the show!!! Thanks to Chris619, MR 1/16th, and Bos82 for kicking it with me!! I about shit my pants when I saw Biggs' built models at his pad!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats again Wonderbread!!! that is so pimp bro first show and already have hardware and ur going to be in a mag.... i better get to building...  i just got your message right now my phone has been acting up ill call u up later my brother...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> found these pics Dwayne took at the show.....
> check out all his pics on his forum....
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/djway3474/model-ca...-nationals-2009
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> > found these pics Dwayne took at the show.....
> > check out all his pics on his forum....
> >
> > http://public.fotki.com/djway3474/model-ca...-nationals-2009
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Feb 22 2009, 07:57 PM~13080848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Congrats to all you guys .It look like it was hella fun :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 22 2009, 05:57 PM~13079330
> *it must b a vw :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  Good one Turbo! Get a life!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 22 2009, 06:01 PM~13079376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you guys do it like I do it I just know them super big gulps are half rye! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 12:20 AM~13081211
> *  Good one Turbo! Get a life!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Here are the last of the pics i took yesterday guys. Im looking forward to our next get together /show /bbq what ever it is... Enjoy!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 22 2009, 07:54 PM~13079943
> *What did he use for the stripping looks real good
> 
> 
> ...


Well my Brothers it was a nice weekend and we all had a blast. We will be doing it again very soon at the Nnl. A lot of the cars seen, most of them belong to other M.C.B.A. members who are not online but still build every day and make the shows. Also thanks for taking the time to post all them pic for the rest of the lay it low family to enjoy and make them feel like they where there. I would like to take this time to welcome all new family members and friends for making this weekend a blast. Once the chop shop is up and running we will be meeting once a month there for a mandatory meeting and also at Pegasus. Then the other weeks will be just for fun. It will be stocked with kits for all to build provided by me and collectors choice, numerous airbrushes to use, tool's, desk top, big screen TV, drink and food. 

Just remember the challenges of our life, our part of our life, that how we learn. 
Thanks
Mr. Biggs


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 22 2009, 08:40 PM~13081549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click save! Thanks big dog!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2009, 10:49 PM~13081670
> *Well my Brothers it was a nice weekend and we all had a blast. We will be doing it again very soon at the Nnl. A lot of the cars seen, most of them belong to other M.C.B.A. members who are not online but still build every day and make the shows. Also thanks for taking the time to post all them pic for the rest of the lay it low family to enjoy and make them feel like they where there. I would like to take this time to welcome all new family members and friends for making this weekend a blast. Once the chop shop is up and running we will be meeting once a month there for a mandatory meeting and also at Pegasus. Then the other weeks will be just for fun. It will be stocked with kits for all to build provided by me and collectors choice, numerous airbrushes to use, tool's, desk top, big screen TV, drink and food.
> 
> Just remember the challenges of our life, our part of our life, that how we learn.
> ...


damn why i gotta be on east coast :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13081670
> *Well my Brothers it was a nice weekend and we all had a blast. We will be doing it again very soon at the Nnl. A lot of the cars seen, most of them belong to other M.C.B.A. members who are not online but still build every day and make the shows. Also thanks for taking the time to post all them pic for the rest of the lay it low family to enjoy and make them feel like they where there. I would like to take this time to welcome all new family members and friends for making this weekend a blast. Once the chop shop is up and running we will be meeting once a month there for a mandatory meeting and also at Pegasus. Then the other weeks will be just for fun. It will be stocked with kits for all to build provided by me and collectors choice, numerous airbrushes to use, tool's, desk top, big screen TV, drink and food.
> 
> Just remember the challenges of our life, our part of our life, that how we learn.
> ...


THANK YOU BRO! I HAD LOTS OF FUN WITH ALL YOU GUYS. I CAN'T WAIT TO WORK IN THE CHOP SHOP. I JUST GOT MY AIRBRUSH YESTERDAY :biggrin: THANKS FOR THAT TOO. I'LL TRY TO HELP OUT AS MUSH AS I CAN, SO HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANY HELP.

GRASIAS


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13081670
> *Well my Brothers it was a nice weekend and we all had a blast. We will be doing it again very soon at the Nnl. A lot of the cars seen, most of them belong to other M.C.B.A. members who are not online but still build every day and make the shows. Also thanks for taking the time to post all them pic for the rest of the lay it low family to enjoy and make them feel like they where there. I would like to take this time to welcome all new family members and friends for making this weekend a blast. Once the chop shop is up and running we will be meeting once a month there for a mandatory meeting and also at Pegasus. Then the other weeks will be just for fun. It will be stocked with kits for all to build provided by me and collectors choice, numerous airbrushes to use, tool's, desk top, big screen TV, WATER AND CARROTS.
> 
> Just remember the challenges of our life, our part of our life, that how we learn.
> ...



 YES


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2009, 08:54 PM~13081735
> *Right click save! Thanks big dog!
> *


i really liked this as well thats why i saved the pics for last i knew you would catch them brother...




> *All the stripping is done with oneshot and a very small and thin brush.
> 
> Well my Brothers it was a nice weekend and we all had a blast. We will be doing it again very soon at the Nnl. A lot of the cars seen, most of them belong to other M.C.B.A. members who are not online but still build every day and make the shows. Also thanks for taking the time to post all them pic for the rest of the lay it low family to enjoy and make them feel like they where there. I would like to take this time to welcome all new family members and friends for making this weekend a blast. Once the chop shop is up and running we will be meeting once a month there for a mandatory meeting and also at Pegasus. Then the other weeks will be just for fun. It will be stocked with kits for all to build provided by me and collectors choice, numerous airbrushes to use, tool's, desk top, big screen TV, drink and food.
> 
> ...


Let me know when we are going to start cleaning out the chop shop.... Im there brother.... 



> *WATER AND CARROTS*


maybe for you bro ill bring the beer and carne asada :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2009, 09:22 PM~13081249
> *If you guys do it like I do it I just know them super big gulps are half rye!  :cheesy:
> *




:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

sssssshhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn homie, trying to get us in trouble


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 22 2009, 02:16 PM~13077243
> *CONGRATS TO DARKSIDE CUSTOMES!! HE GOT FIRST PLACE MISC. AT HIS FIRST SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie!!!! Great job dawg.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 22 2009, 06:20 PM~13078953
> *:biggrin: GUY'S, THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW AND MORE IMPORTANTLY, WE ALL ROLLED IN AS FAMILY   I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THAT WE ROLLED UP WITH MY LIL BRO CHR1S619-DARKSIDE CUSTOM AND OUR NEWST M.C.B.A. MEMBER------------------ BOS82   IT WAS HIS FIRST SHOW AND HE HAS HIS CLUB SHIRT AS WELL AS DARKSIDE. THE MEETING AT PEGASUS WAS GREAT TOO!! THE NEWEST MEMBER GOT TO SEE THE TEACHERS BUILDING ROOM/TROPHY'S ASWELL   SO WITH OUT FURTURE ADUE HERE ARE MY PICS FOR ALL OF YOU. AND THANK YOU ALL M.C.B.A. FAMILY FOR BEING THIER AND SHOW THE REST OF THEM HOW WE ROLL
> *


Thanks for bringing me in homie. I also want to add that it was a bad azz day overall. I went to my first show, became a member of MCBA, got my shirt, met a shitload of homies, saw Mr. Biggs builds in person, drank that grey goose, :biggrin: , and went to a meeting at Pegasus. All I have to say is.... DAAAMMMNN!!!! CHR1S619, thank you homie for helpin me get to this point dawg. MR. Biggs, thank you for the blessing!!! Darkside, dawg you ripped it up there. His first show, got a shirt, spent his whole life savings on models, :biggrin: , and took FIRST in a category in his first show. HE ALSO HAS A CAR GOING IN MODEL CARS MAG. Great job homie!!!!

Well, Once again thank you to everyone and now I am back in AZ gettin ready to start a new build. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, i hate working saturdays. if anything comes up on a sunday i'd like to go and kick it with you guys to a show. Never competed in a model show before


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13081670
> *All the stripping is done with oneshot and a very small and thin brush.*


I thought it were decals since it looks supersharp and detailed...that's realy sick!! :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn there was alot of great builds congrats all you guys on all your awards 



now why are you guys being hold outs post up waht you bought i know you scooped up on some good deels :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2009, 10:49 PM~13081670
> *Well my Brothers it was a nice weekend and we all had a blast. We will be doing it again very soon at the Nnl. A lot of the cars seen, most of them belong to other M.C.B.A. members who are not online but still build every day and make the shows. Also thanks for taking the time to post all them pic for the rest of the lay it low family to enjoy and make them feel like they where there. I would like to take this time to welcome all new family members and friends for making this weekend a blast. Once the chop shop is up and running we will be meeting once a month there for a mandatory meeting and also at Pegasus. Then the other weeks will be just for fun. It will be stocked with kits for all to build provided by me and collectors choice, numerous airbrushes to use, tool's, desk top, big screen TV, drink and food.
> 
> Just remember the challenges of our life, our part of our life, that how we learn.
> ...


WELL SAID BROTHER!! WE LOOK FORWARD TO THE MEETINGS AND DRANKS AND FFFFFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDD!!! PEACE. HOWARD THE DUCK!!! MR.1/16TH  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT'S A GOOD ONE BIGG DEE!!!





















FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: _I think a little too much Cervesa _:yes:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13081670
> *Well my Brothers it was a nice weekend and we all had a blast. We will be doing it again very soon at the Nnl. A lot of the cars seen, most of them belong to other M.C.B.A. members who are not online but still build every day and make the shows. Also thanks for taking the time to post all them pic for the rest of the lay it low family to enjoy and make them feel like they where there. I would like to take this time to welcome all new family members and friends for making this weekend a blast. Once the chop shop is up and running we will be meeting once a month there for a mandatory meeting and also at Pegasus. Then the other weeks will be just for fun. It will be stocked with kits for all to build provided by me and collectors choice, numerous airbrushes to use, tool's, desk top, big screen TV, drink and food.
> 
> Just remember the challenges of our life, our part of our life, that how we learn.
> ...


I cannot wait to move back to CA. I will be at every one of those meetings plus more. Oh and for those who haven't seen Pwgasus or Biggs builds in person. OOOHHH SHHITT SON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> > WELL THEIR THEY ALL ARE FOR YOU ALL TO ENJOY. IT WAS A GREAT TIME AND WE HAVE ALOT TO DO FOR THE NNL WEST BROTHERS!!
> >
> > SANTIAGO, THANKS FOR POSTING MY SONS PICTURE. HE HAD A GREAT TIME MESSING WITH THE FELLAS AND BREAK DANCING WITH BIGGS. THANKS AGAIN . HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE TEAM AND MEETING ALL THE HEADS
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you guys are some lucky mofo's ! I hope 1 day to be able to come to Cali and kick it like this with all fools ! 

Shit man looked like some great times you guys had ! Even though i wasn't in person i guess some of my builds were there lol ! For those that got to kick it at BIGGS crib you might have seen some of my older shit there also ! Now if i could just find away to get my self out that way ! LOL ! 

Are show season starts alittle later in march but I'm going to try and get the MO members to attend and share pics up in here to ! That way we can share are club strength across the globe !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 23 2009, 12:18 AM~13082640
> *you  guys  are  some  lucky  mofo's !  I  hope  1  day  to be  able  to  come  to  Cali  and  kick it  like  this  with  all  fools !
> 
> Shit  man  looked  like  some  great  times  you  guys  had  !  Even  though  i  wasn't  in  person  i  guess  some  of  my  builds  were  there  lol !  For  those  that    got  to  kick  it  at  BIGGS  crib  you  might  have  seen  some of  my  older  shit there  also !  Now  if  i  could  just  find  away  to  get  my self  out that  way  !  LOL !
> ...


 CAN YOU MAKE IT TO JERSEY OR TOLEDO? WE CAN MEET UP THIER BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 01:23 AM~13082684
> *CAN YOU MAKE IT TO JERSEY OR TOLEDO? WE CAN MEET UP THIER BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


man i got shit for cash right now , no time to spear on top of that ! I got a ton of shit to do getting ready for the twin's to be born in the next few months then the old lady taking a few months off work so i'll be knee deep in shit for minute ! but i hope to attend a few local show's with IBLDMYOWN, BIGG C, and YOUCANTFADEME this year ! 

I talked to BIGGS last week and ordered the shirts ! We are going to need to custom make IBLDMYOWN , but we'll be sportin are colors ! First show i belive is Omaha, then a few small IPMS style shows here locally in April then the HEARTLAND NATIONALS in June !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 12:23 AM~13082684
> *CAN YOU MAKE IT TO JERSEY OR TOLEDO? WE CAN MEET UP THIER BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


what are the dates for those?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL I WISH YOU AND THE FAMILY ALL THE BLESSINGS THAT THE LORD WILL GIVE YOU WITH THE TWINS. KEEP YOUR GAME TIGHT AND WE WILL MAKE IT OUT TO YOU IN THE NEAR FUTCURE. M.C.B.A. BROTHER!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 12:33 AM~13082769
> *what are the dates for those?
> *


JERSEY IS APRIL 18TH AND TOLEDO WILL BE OCT 3 & 4TH 
AND SAN DEIGO AT GILESPIE FIELD THIS JUNE 9TH FOR AN IPMS.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Total Estimated Time: 14 hours 18 minutes
Total Estimated Distance: 891.64 miles 

long drive :0 for toledo


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 12:42 AM~13082825
> *Total Estimated Time: 14 hours 18 minutes
> Total Estimated Distance: 891.64 miles
> 
> ...


 TRY SOUTH WEST AIR LINES AND FLY. GET YOU TICKETS NOW AND SAFE A SH$T LOAD OF $$$$


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2009, 10:18 PM~13082640
> *you  guys  are  some  lucky  mofo's !  I  hope  1  day  to be  able  to  come  to  Cali  and  kick it  like  this  with  all  fools !
> 
> Shit  man  looked  like  some  great  times  you  guys  had  !  Even  though  i  wasn't  in  person  i  guess  some  of  my  builds  were  there  lol !  For  those  that    got  to  kick  it  at  BIGGS  crib  you  might  have  seen  some of  my  older  shit there  also !  Now  if  i  could  just  find  away  to  get  my self  out that  way  !  LOL !
> ...


I didnt get to go after the show to biggs house. but the first time i went out to his place he pointed out the wagon he won off you :0 I hope someday we can meet brother. I cant wait to see pics of what people are building in KC


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 12:44 AM~13082832
> *TRY SOUTH WEST AIR LINES AND FLY. GET YOU TICKETS NOW AND SAFE A SH$T LOAD OF $$$$
> *


do all of you try to do your models as a carry on?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 01:34 AM~13082776
> *WELL I WISH YOU AND THE FAMILY ALL THE BLESSINGS THAT THE LORD WILL GIVE YOU WITH THE TWINS. KEEP YOUR GAME TIGHT AND WE WILL MAKE IT OUT TO YOU IN THE NEAR FUTCURE. M.C.B.A. BROTHER!!
> *



shit you guys every want to land at KCI AIRPORT me and BIG C will be there waiting for you guys ! LOL ! 

are show is a 2 day show ! you enter saturday they judge over night ! Sunday its all opened up for the public , to enjoy , to shop and to hang out and talk about plastic ! hotel contected to the center ! Big C and i could cart you guys around the city before we enter the contest ! SHit we'll make it a 2 day free for all ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 12:45 AM~13082840
> *do all of you try to do your models as a carry on?
> *


YUP! JUST PUT THEM IN A SAFE STRONG BOX THAT WILL MAKE THE TRIP AND YOU CAN PLACE THE BOX IN THE OVER HEAR COMPARTMENT ABOVE YOU. ASK FOR A PRIVATE SCREENING AT THE AIR PORT AND THEY WILL DO IT FOR YOU WITH OUT YOU GOING IN THE LONG SECURITY AND THEM [email protected]$KING WITH THEM


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2009, 11:46 PM~13082859
> *shit  you  guys  every  want  to  land  at  KCI AIRPORT    me  and  BIG  C  will be there  waiting  for  you  guys !  LOL !
> 
> are  show  is  a  2  day  show !  you  enter  saturday  they  judge  over  night !  Sunday  its  all opened  up  for  the  public ,  to  enjoy  ,  to  shop  and  to  hang  out  and  talk about  plastic !  hotel  contected  to  the  center  !  Big  C  and  i  could  cart    you  guys  around the  city  before  we  enter  the  contest !    SHit  we'll make  it  a  2  day  free  for  all !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THAT WOULD BE COOL TO GO TO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 23 2009, 12:49 AM~13082882
> *:0 THAT WOULD BE COOL TO GO TO
> *


YES THAT WILL BE COOL!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 23 2009, 01:44 AM~13082837
> *:0
> 
> I didnt get to go after the show to biggs house. but the first time i went out to his place he pointed out the wagon he won off you :0 I hope someday we can meet brother. I cant wait to see pics of what people are building in KC
> *



SHIT I NOW BETTER THEN TO CHALLENGE HIM 1 ON 1 LOL !

WE HAD WAGON BUILD OFF ON HERE AND DURING WHICH HE MADE THE COMMENT SPY VS SPY ! SO WE WENT IT ! AND I SENT MINE TO HIM TO DISPLAY TOGETHER ! LOL ! SHIT ONLY FOOL WILL MESS WITH A LION WITH A STEAK IN HIS HAND ! LOL ! I SHARE ALOT OF SHIT WITH BROTHER BIGGS ! ITS VERY SLEDOM YOU FIND TURE FRIENDS BRO ! I JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE A FEW THAT I AM VERY CLOSE TO ! BIGGS, TWINN, 85 BIRATTZ , MODEL TECH FROM OFF HERE ON THE INTERNET AND I WOULD HAVE TO PUT BIG C DOWN AS MY BEST FREIND AROUND HERE ! SO THESE GUYS BASICALLY GET ANYTHING I COULD OFFER THEM CAUSE I KNOW IN RETURN I GET IT BACK 10 FOLD !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 23 2009, 01:49 AM~13082882
> *:0 THAT WOULD BE COOL TO GO TO
> *


BELIVE ME CHRIS ! BIG C AND I KNOW SOME KICK ASS PLACES TO GRAB SOME GRUB ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13082934
> *SHIT  I NOW  BETTER  THEN  TO  CHALLENGE  HIM  1  ON  1  LOL !
> 
> WE  HAD  WAGON  BUILD  OFF  ON  HERE    AND  DURING  WHICH  HE  MADE THE  COMMENT  SPY VS  SPY !  SO  WE  WENT  IT  !  AND  I  SENT  MINE  TO  HIM  TO  DISPLAY  TOGETHER  !  LOL !  SHIT  ONLY  FOOL  WILL  MESS  WITH  A  LION    WITH  A  STEAK  IN HIS  HAND  !  LOL !  I  SHARE  ALOT OF  SHIT  WITH  BROTHER  BIGGS  !  ITS  VERY  SLEDOM  YOU  FIND  TURE  FRIENDS  BRO !  I  JUST  HAPPEN  TO HAVE  A  FEW  THAT  I AM  VERY  CLOSE  TO !  BIGGS,  TWINN,  85 BIRATTZ , MODEL TECH  FROM  OFF  HERE  ON THE  INTERNET  AND  I  WOULD  HAVE  TO  PUT  BIG  C  DOWN  AS  MY  BEST  FREIND  AROUND HERE  !  SO  THESE  GUYS  BASICALLY  GET  ANYTHING  I  COULD  OFFER  THEM  CAUSE  I  KNOW  IN  RETURN  I  GET  IT  BACK  10  FOLD !
> *



Very true big brother and this is why i respect you so much. I still remember that build off when biggs posted the pics i was like look at this guy hes posting up pics of his real car then i looked closer and was like holly cow that a model i was totally blown away.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Feb 23 2009, 12:38 AM~13082799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that nothing bro:
Driving directions Prince Albert ,Saskatchewan Canada to Toledo, OH
total estimated distance -2,611 km 
total estimated time -1 day 3 hours


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2009, 11:55 PM~13082951
> *BELIVE  ME  CHRIS  !  BIG  C  AND  I  KNOW  SOME  KICK  ASS  PLACES  TO  GRAB  SOME  GRUB !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 23 2009, 01:16 AM~13083095
> *Im gonna try like hell to make this one!
> that nothing bro:
> Driving directions Prince Albert ,Saskatchewan Canada to Toledo, OH
> ...


PLEASE DO BROTHER!! IT WILL BE A GREAT TIME TO CHILL AND GRUB AND KICK IT WITH THE TEACHER AND EVERYONE AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 01:46 AM~13083268
> *PLEASE DO BROTHER!! IT WILL BE A GREAT TIME TO CHILL AND GRUB AND KICK IT WITH THE TEACHER AND EVERYONE AT THE SHOW :biggrin:
> *


im gonna try hard!!! I can get a direct flight from Winnipeg ( which is a 8 hour drive from my doorstep), to toledo for 800.00 return.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SOUNDS GREAT BRO!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, a Big Big thanks to UndercoverImpala, Chris619, Mr 1/16th and RaiderPride for all the great pics. You guys are taking the time to show the rest of the LIL people a taste of the So Cal model life. Last of all, big props to MCBA, you guys had a strong showing and busted out some bad ass rides. And like Biggs said earlier, there were some MCBA members there that aren't on LIL and they had some bad ass models too. You guys are helping to keep this hobby alive, thank you.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 23 2009, 02:23 AM~13083588
> *Wow, a Big Big thanks to UndercoverImpala, Chris619, Mr 1/16th and RaiderPride for all the great pics. You guys are taking the time to show the rest of the LIL people a taste of the So Cal model life. Last of all, big props to MCBA, you guys had a strong showing and busted out some bad ass rides. And like Biggs said earlier, there were some MCBA members there that aren't on LIL and they had some bad ass models too. You guys are helping to keep this hobby alive, thank you.
> *


He said the right words ...

x2 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

x3!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*who owns this now???? *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 12:38 AM~13082799
> *JERSEY IS APRIL 18TH AND TOLEDO WILL BE OCT 3 & 4TH
> AND SAN DEIGO AT GILESPIE FIELD THIS JUNE 9TH FOR AN IPMS.
> *




I very well might be able to make this (Toledo)!! only about 3 1/2 hour drive from me!!! it would be cool to kick it with the bigdogs!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 23 2009, 08:57 AM~13084485
> *I very well might be able to make this (Toledo)!! only about 3 1/2 hour drive from me!!! it would be cool to kick it with the bigdogs!!  :biggrin:
> *


That would be cool bro. Hope to see you & a lot more of the M.C.B.A. family their


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if i get a couple bonuses i might be able to make it also , to toledo, driving is 14hrs so i would have to get flight

andone got site for good pricing or find out how much from

pensacola, fl to toledo would be ,


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 23 2009, 01:23 AM~13083588
> *Wow, a Big Big thanks to UndercoverImpala, Chris619, Mr 1/16th and RaiderPride for all the great pics. You guys are taking the time to show the rest of the LIL people a taste of the So Cal model life. Last of all, big props to MCBA, you guys had a strong showing and busted out some bad ass rides. And like Biggs said earlier, there were some MCBA members there that aren't on LIL and they had some bad ass models too. You guys are helping to keep this hobby alive, thank you.
> *


Thank you for the Kind words brother. and were are just doing what has been said on here by Mini and Biggs we have to make 09 a year of growth for the modeling world.. I already purchased some models for the kid that lives accross the street from my mom and im talking one of my customers from work to get involved as well he is really showing interest so hopefully they will be posting in here soon..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks like you guys had a blast!! thats what its all about!!!

building what we like and meeting cool people who share our passsion!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_That's came out nice _:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill be at toledo,idont care what the ol lady says, I'm going DAMNIT!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 23 2009, 11:33 AM~13085824
> *Ill be at toledo,idont care what the ol lady says, I'm going DAMNIT!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU GO BOY!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 23 2009, 12:33 PM~13085824
> *Ill be at toledo,idont care what the ol lady says, I'm going DAMNIT!!!!!!
> *




MIGHT SEE YA THERE THEN BRO!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 12:42 AM~13082825
> *Total Estimated Time: 14 hours 18 minutes
> Total Estimated Distance: 891.64 miles
> 
> ...


i might just wind up driving , drive 8 hrs and then take a nap then drive some more 

plane is around 400.00 for me


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone have certain hotel m.c.b.a stay at when they get there?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 22 2009, 09:56 PM~13082410
> *Thanks for bringing me in homie. I also want to add that it was a bad azz day overall. I went to my first show, became a member of MCBA, got my shirt, met a shitload of homies, saw Mr. Biggs builds in person, drank that grey goose, :biggrin: , and went to a meeting at Pegasus. All I have to say is.... DAAAMMMNN!!!! CHR1S619, thank you homie for helpin me get to this point dawg. MR. Biggs, thank you for the blessing!!! Darkside, dawg you ripped it up there. His first show, got a shirt, spent his whole life savings on models, :biggrin: , and took FIRST in a category in his first show. HE ALSO HAS A CAR GOING IN MODEL CARS MAG. Great job homie!!!!
> 
> Well, Once again thank you to everyone and now I am back in AZ gettin ready to start a new build. I will keep everyone updated.
> *


THANKS BRO!! HELL, YOU WALKED OUTTA THERE WITH A A LOAD OF KITS ALSO. IT WAS FUN KICKIN IT WITH YOU HOMIE! AND ONCE AGAIN WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: great pics & congrats on the trophies and mag coverage 
- someday i will make it out to the westcoast


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2009, 11:57 AM~13086068
> *THANKS BRO!! HELL, YOU WALKED OUTTA THERE WITH A A LOAD OF KITS ALSO. IT WAS FUN KICKIN IT WITH YOU HOMIE! AND ONCE AGAIN WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!
> *


Thanks dawg. It was a blast this weekend. I am gonna post up some pictures in a biut with what I walked away with. Thanks again for the welcome dawg.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 23 2009, 12:01 PM~13086113
> *:thumbsup: great pics & congrats on the trophies and mag coverage
> - someday i will make it out to the westcoast
> *


Lookin foward to meeting you homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU KNOW!!! CHRIS TOLD ME YOU LEFT HIS CRIB WITH A TON OF SHIT!! DAMN, THE 3 OF US MADE OUT GOOD OUT THERE. LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2009, 12:06 PM~13086173
> *YOU KNOW!!! CHRIS TOLD ME YOU LEFT HIS CRIB WITH A TON OF SHIT!! DAMN, THE 3 OF US MADE OUT GOOD OUT THERE. LOL
> *


11 kits. 2 magazines. bare medal foil. and some clamps. Not to mention I also gained a shit load of knowledge.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Feb 23 2009, 12:28 PM~13086386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW YOU CAME UP TOO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 23 2009, 12:38 PM~13086519
> *NICE COME UP BRO! :thumbsup:
> *


4 Kits from you homie. I would have been happy with that alone. 
THanks dawg.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 23 2009, 12:40 PM~13086548
> *4 Kits from you homie. I would have been happy with that alone.
> THanks dawg.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

who from M.C.B.A. will go to toledo in Oct.?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 12:43 PM~13086569
> *who from M.C.B.A. will go to toledo in Oct.?
> *


I WILL!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 23 2009, 01:47 PM~13086611
> *I WILL!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


im counting on going , think im just gonna drive, in case i buy anything i can put in my car :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 12:48 PM~13086620
> *im counting on going , think im just gonna drive, in case i buy anything i can put in my car  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA!!! YUP, BETWEEN ME, BOS82, & DARKSIDE. WE GOT OVER 30 KITS, PARTS, & OTHER STUFF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:& THIS WAS A SMALL SHOW TOO. I HEARD TOLEDO IS WAY BIGGER TOO


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 23 2009, 01:51 PM~13086650
> *HAHAHA!!! YUP, BETWEEN ME, BOS82, & DARKSIDE. WE GOT OVER 30 KITS, PARTS, & OTHER STUFF :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:& THIS WAS A SMALL SHOW TOO. I HEARD TOLEDO IS WAY BIGGER TOO
> *


im going to have to bring an extra empty suitcase then!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: REAT A UHAUL INSTEAD


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 12:13 PM~13086839
> *:biggrin:  REAT A UHAUL INSTEAD
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYIN!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 02:13 PM~13086839
> *:biggrin:  REAT A UHAUL INSTEAD
> *


i got plenty of room in my car :cheesy: 

and im hoping to have 150-200.00 to spend


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I gota save up around 2500.00

Ill need to drive the caddy 7-8 hours to winnipeg in the next province over, ( about 150 in gas) then fly to toledo (800.00 return) then hotels and meals, and have about 300-400 to spend,then gas home from winnipeg.


i really gotta start saving!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 23 2009, 02:00 PM~13087228
> *I gota save up around 2500.00
> 
> Ill need to drive the caddy 7-8 hours to winnipeg in the next province over, ( about 150 in gas) then fly to toledo (800.00 return) then hotels and meals, and have about 300-400 to spend,then gas home from winnipeg.
> ...


 :0 :0 DAAMMMNNNN!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm going to toledo! :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Me, Santiago, Chris, Mark and Albert Wallace.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i should be there as well!! cant wait to meet the bigdogs!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 23 2009, 02:23 AM~13083588
> *Wow, a Big Big thanks to UndercoverImpala, Chris619, Mr 1/16th and RaiderPride for all the great pics. You guys are taking the time to show the rest of the LIL people a taste of the So Cal model life. Last of all, big props to MCBA, you guys had a strong showing and busted out some bad ass rides. And like Biggs said earlier, there were some MCBA members there that aren't on LIL and they had some bad ass models too. You guys are helping to keep this hobby alive, thank you.
> *


It was cool kicking it with you and the others fella's bro. We got to do it again soon homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

when is toledo again?


what date? because if its later on this year, i might be able to make it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2009, 04:53 PM~13088449
> *when is toledo again?
> what date? because if its later on this year, i might be able to make it :biggrin:
> *


oct 3-4


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's the only 2 I took on my IPhone of Smallz getting his ride shot for the mag....


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 23 2009, 03:46 PM~13088383
> *It was cool kicking it with you and the others fella's bro. We got to do it again soon homie.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 10:45 AM~13085386
> *if i get a couple bonuses i might be able to make it also , to toledo, driving is 14hrs so i would have to get flight
> 
> andone got site for good pricing or find out how much from
> ...


right now the ticket's are cheap bro. santiago got us are ticket's for 100+ dollars cheaper then last year. and as for the room he can also get you a good deal too. 

hope you can make it Modeltech and BODINE. We will have a good time bro.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 23 2009, 02:31 PM~13088217
> *Me, Santiago, Chris, Mark and Albert Wallace. Oh and Beto in heart
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 23 2009, 10:29 PM~13092499
> *right now the ticket's are cheap bro. santiago got us are ticket's for 100+ dollars cheaper then last year. and as for the room he can also get you a good deal too.
> 
> hope you can make it Modeltech and BODINE. We will have a good time bro.
> *


i might just take whole week vacation

and drive 1/2 way stay somewhere then finish in morning 

if i get someone to go with me ill drive straight thru , 

i found round trip for 390-400 for flying 

i just dont think its to bad driving , only 14hours


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 10:17 PM~13093133
> *i might just take whole week vacation
> 
> and drive 1/2 way stay somewhere then finish in morning
> ...


JUST FLY OUT THERE BRO. IT'S LESS OF A HEADACHE AND BULL SHIT. GAS FOOD AND THE WEAR AND TEAR ON YOU CAR WILL BE MORE THEN THAT. WE WILL PICK U UP AND DROP YOU OFF.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 23 2009, 11:51 PM~13093564
> *JUST FLY OUT THERE BRO. IT'S LESS OF A HEADACHE AND BULL SHIT. GAS FOOD AND THE WEAR AND TEAR ON YOU CAR WILL BE MORE THEN THAT.  WE WILL PICK U UP AND DROP YOU OFF.
> *


that sounds good  

i shouldnt have problem with a carry on for models , might have 2 or 3


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2009, 12:17 AM~13093133
> *i might just take whole week vacation
> 
> and drive 1/2 way stay somewhere then finish in morning
> ...


just a thought homie
have you thought of going to nnleast in jersy instead of toledo ???
just because it would be closer for you.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 23 2009, 06:07 PM~13090525
> *Here's the only 2 I took on my IPhone of Smallz getting his ride shot for the mag....
> 
> 
> ...


i really like the way these pics look bro i wish i would of had more memory on my camera by the time i saw them taking pics in the corner i was all out.... great pics brother......


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

CONGRATS TO ALL MY BROTHERS :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 24 2009, 12:20 PM~13098036
> *CONGRATS TO ALL MY BROTHERS :0
> *


What happened? Where were you??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 23 2009, 10:29 PM~13092499
> *right now the ticket's are cheap bro. santiago got us are ticket's for 100+ dollars cheaper then last year. and as for the room he can also get you a good deal too.
> 
> hope you can make it Modeltech and BODINE. We will have a good time bro.
> *



I dont think it will be a problem bro!! might only be there for saturday the 3rd though!! but i should be there to kick it with the homies!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 06:54 PM~13088457
> *oct 3-4
> *





:0 this might work


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2009, 04:10 PM~13098415
> *:0  this might work
> *


just might see ya there


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i know i'm a lil late posting up about the citrus show
had a great time kicking it with all the fellas. seen some sweet ass
models from here on l.i.l met some new comers and old skooler.
but can't wait till next show see all of u there   
laters peace :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what happen to the pics, i didnt get a chance to save the one of the PALETERO CART .

CAN WHO EVER HAD THAT ONE POST IT BACK UP??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2009, 05:46 PM~13121693
> *what happen to the pics, i didnt get a chance to save the one of the PALETERO CART .
> 
> CAN WHO EVER HAD THAT ONE POST IT BACK UP??
> *


I posted some of it. They should still be up.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2009, 04:46 PM~13121693
> *what happen to the pics, i didnt get a chance to save the one of the PALETERO CART .
> 
> CAN WHO EVER HAD THAT ONE POST IT BACK UP??
> *


Hey bro im sorry i know all the pics i posted up are not showing right now cuz i went over my bandwidth the pics will come back online on tuesday or wednesday

Photobucket
Monthly Bandwidth 
25.1 GB (100%)
25 GB 
Bandwidth usage is unmetered for Pro accounts, however Photobucket reserves the right to disable direct linking on accounts that are using excessive bandwidth or otherwise abusing the system. The current usage number for Pro accounts is displayed in your Account Options just to give an idea of your current usage level. Free accounts are allowed 25 GB of bandwidth per month. This is hundreds of thousands of images viewed via direct links and resets each month on the day you registered.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 08:11 PM~13121907
> *Hey bro im sorry i know all the pics i posted up are not showing right now cuz i went over my bandwidth the pics will come back online on tuesday or wednesday
> 
> Photobucket
> ...


DAMN BRO I HAVEN'T SEEN POST TO MANY PICS ON LIL TO HIT YOUR LIMIT ALREADY ! WHAT PICS ARE YOU POSTING AND WHERE ELSE YOU POSTING THEM ! 

I POST THE SHIT OUT OF PICS ON HERE AND ON LDC SITE ALSO AND HERE'S MY ACCOUNT STATUS AS OF RIGHT NOW ! 

Username Davidminidreams
Account Type Free

Member Since 12/13/2004

Total Pictures and Videos <span style=\'color:red\'>*Monthly Bandwidth 
2.6 GB (10%)25 GB *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 07:11 PM~13123014
> *DAMN   BRO   I  HAVEN'T  SEEN   POST  TO  MANY  PICS  ON  LIL TO  HIT  YOUR  LIMIT  ALREADY  !   WHAT   PICS  ARE YOU  POSTING  AND  WHERE  ELSE   YOU  POSTING THEM !
> 
> I  POST THE  SHIT  OUT OF  PICS   ON  HERE   AND  ON  LDC SITE   ALSO   AND  HERE'S  MY   ACCOUNT   STATUS   AS  OF   RIGHT  NOW  !
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I DON'T BELIVE THE HITS HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT ! 

I BELIVE ITS YOUR ACTION OF USE ! LIKE IF YOU POSTED SHIP UP EVERYWHERE ! ONCE THEY ARE POSTED I BELIVE IT TAKES YOUR SPACE ! I HAVE PICS STILL BEING AIRED FROM 06 WHEN I JOINED LIL ! THE ONLY ONES I LOST WERE WHEN I UPDATED MY FILES TO TAKE THE 20% ITEM OUT CAUSE I WAS PUTTING SPACES IN MY ALBUM TITLES ! FOR EVERY SPACE IT ADDS THE 20% THING FOR SOME REASON ! AND IT MAKE THE LINK TO LONG TO SHARE ON OTHER SITES AO I UPDATED MY ACCOUNT AND IT BROKE THE LINKS ! 


OTHER THEN THAT I HAVE NEVER HAD NOTHING NOT SHOW UP ! AND I'VE HAD A TON OF HITS BRO ! SO I DON'T THINK ITS CAUSE OF OTHER USERS !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

HUH???? then i dont know why its doing that i only have the 492 pics posted on lil thats it??? i guess we will find out if it goes back down on tuesday??? could it be cuz i posted all the pics on the site in a month??


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I KNOW ITS L8 BUT IT WUZ COOL HANGING OUT WITH THE BIG DOGGS @ DA SHOW. U GUYS COME OUT WITH SOME BAD ASS SHIT. I KNOW I GOT DA ITCH TO BUILD AGAIN. THANKS 4 DA MOTIVATION GUYS!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I left my camera in the car and im about to go play some street fighter IV but when im done ill post up all my pics.... hope everyone posts them up in here as well.....  :cheesy: 

"NNL show 2009"

i got some funny stuff i hope you all enjoy!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

We're having breakfast in east la right now. I'll be posting pics as soon as we get back to San Diego.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 8 2009, 10:41 AM~13216446
> *I left my camera in the car and im about to go play some street fighter IV but when im done ill post up all my pics.... hope everyone posts them up in here as well.....   :cheesy:
> 
> "NNL show 2009"
> ...


 :happysad: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 8 2009, 11:41 AM~13216446
> *I left my camera in the car and im about to go play some street fighter IV but when im done ill post up all my pics.... hope everyone posts them up in here as well.....   :cheesy:
> 
> "NNL show 2009"
> ...




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok mang!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Well you know where we just got back from. Time to take a nap.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

damm thats a heart attack meal :angry: to bad doctors wont let me eat that shit anymore


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: a homie , did you guys go to mannys ? :yes: damn dog , that shit looks good ! i shouldve sat next to you :biggrin: ....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 8 2009, 02:52 PM~13217542
> *:thumbsup: a  homie , did you guys go to mannys ?  :yes: damn dog , that shit looks good ! i shouldve sat next to you  :biggrin: ....
> *


Yup..... :biggrin: Me Tury Santiago and Chris. Fucked it up.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 04:31 PM~13217408
> *Well you know where we just got back from. Time to take a nap.!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro that looks fookin' good!!! That'll always be one thing I miss about Cali, the food. It's just not anywhere close to being the same out here as it is there.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 03:02 PM~13217609
> *Yup..... :biggrin: Me Tury Santiago and Chris. Fucked it up.
> *




damn you guys are fools, hate to be in Santiago's caddy on the way back to San Diego!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: 



wish I coulda gone to breakfast with you guys, but woke up this mornin with 101.5 fever.....

:uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 8 2009, 05:53 PM~13218700
> *damn you guys are fools, hate to be in Santiago's caddy on the way back to San Diego!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn bro, hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_HUH, YOU GUYS WANT TO SEE PICTURES? I HAVE SOME GREAT ONES. DIDN'T POST UP YET CAUSE I WAS TIRED LAST NIGHT AND NOW I'M AT WORK AND WILL BE MEETING MARKIE MARK AFTER WORK IN SAN JOSE, BUT I'LL HAVE THEM UP ON MONDAY. DON'T HATE IT'S ALL IN FUN._


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 8 2009, 06:10 PM~13218842
> *HUH, YOU GUYS WANT TO SEE PICTURES? I HAVE SOME GREAT ONES. DIDN'T POST UP YET CAUSE I WAS TIRED LAST NIGHT AND NOW I'M AT WORK AND WILL BE MEETING MARKIE MARK AFTER WORK IN SAN JOSE, BUT I'LL HAVE THEM UP ON MONDAY. DON'T HATE IT'S ALL IN FUN.
> *


YUP, HE HAS GREAT PICS I'LL BE WAITING FOR THE REPLIES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERE'S SOME OF THE PICS I TOOK.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

& BREAKFAST THIS MORNING. STILL FULL!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 8 2009, 07:19 PM~13218919
> *HERE'S SOME OF THE PICS I TOOK.
> 
> 
> ...


you guys look like you were smashin :0 and damn biggs i dont think that glass is big enough my kinda drink lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN, GLAD YOU GUYS HAD FUN!! I WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 8 2009, 06:23 PM~13218961
> *& BREAKFAST THIS MORNING. STILL FULL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 8 2009, 06:47 PM~13219124
> *you guys look like you were smashin  :0  and damn biggs i dont think that glass is big enough my kinda drink lol :biggrin:
> *


You seen the look on the peoples face when we all walked in. Even to the show they where like aww shit. As for that dring i was thirsty as fuck, and that broad didn't bring my drink fast enough, so I told her to just bring me the whole picher.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 09:10 PM~13220590
> *You seen the look on the peoples face when we all walked in. Even to the show they where like aww shit.  As for that dring i was thirsty as fuck, and that broad didn't bring my drink fast enough, so I told her to just bring me the whole picher.
> *


HAHAHAHA!!! Did she bring the whole Bar? I would with all them MCBA shirts lookin at me.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 8 2009, 09:24 PM~13220763
> *HAHAHAHA!!! Did she bring the whole Bar? I would with all them MCBA shirts lookin at me.
> *


The food was good as fuck. the only real complaint we had was, they where playing Salsa music in a mexican resturant. We needed some chente, and some gritos.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 09:27 PM~13220804
> *The food was good as fuck. the only real complaint we had was, they where playing Salsa music in a mexican resturant. We needed some chente, and some gritos.
> *


So, just get up and change it for them next time!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 8 2009, 09:29 PM~13220823
> *So, just get up and change it for them next time!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The broad said it was on a special box that was programed to play all day, and she couldn't change it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 09:36 PM~13220923
> *The broad said it was on a special box that was programed to play all day, and she couldn't change it.
> *



Damnit!!! I hate those things. I have one at my work. THEY SUCK


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 10:10 PM~13220590
> *You seen the look on the peoples face when we all walked in. Even to the show they where like aww shit.  As for that dring i was thirsty as fuck, and that broad didn't bring my drink fast enough, so I told her to just bring me the whole picher.
> *







damn i hear ya homie thats how i felt after the show .

oh and btw thanks johny again for the taco bell  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

chris do you have anymore pics of my car ??????

i realy like this pic...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY, JUST GOT BACK FROM SANTA CLARA TO DROP OFF MY BINS TO MARKIE MARK. 4 HOUR DRIVE THERE AND BACK. NOW I'M READY TO DOWN LOAD SOME PICS BEFORE GOING TO BED. WILL HAVE THEM UP IN A FEW MINTUES.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thats awsome im working on downloading myself i have about 150 uploaded into my photobucket already still have a long way to go..  :cheesy: wish i knew you were going to be down here brother i would of meet up with you guys beto. ill be around til wednesday. where i there a good hobby shop up here???? im actually right down the street from where we had the show.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THAT WHERE I JUST MEET MARK AT 1:45AM NEAR THE CONVENTION CENTER AT HIS HOTEL, HE'S LEAVING AT NOON.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 9 2009, 02:37 AM~13222394
> *THAT WHERE I JUST MEET MARK AT 1:45AM NEAR THE CONVENTION CENTER AT HIS HOTEL, HE'S LEAVING AT NOON.
> *


oic...man i wish i would have known. my buddy took off to go see a female friend.. :0 and i was left here with nothing to do except play playstation3 lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

you got alot of cool pics beto thank you brother... :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_EL FIN / THE END / NO MAS / NO MORE / I BELIEVE, I BELIEVE, THAT'S ALL FOLKS / GOOD NIGHT _


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: undercoverimpala, jevries, Britney



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 8 2009, 06:47 PM~13219124
> *you guys look like you were smashin  :0  and damn biggs i dont think that glass is big enough my kinda drink lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Lookin'at the pics I can imagine they were a bit intimidated at the show...I think basicaly everywhere you guys went! :biggrin: :biggrin: Logo's on the vans look killer. :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks J. we did get alot of head turns while we were rooling up here together.. :biggrin: im almost done uploading my pics ill have them up soon


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 9 2009, 03:20 AM~13222445
> *thanks J. we did get alot of head turns while we were rooling up here together.. :biggrin:  im almost done uploading my pics ill have them up soon
> *


CARNAL, I'LL CHECK THE FOTO'S LATER WHEN I WAKE UP IN A FEW HOURS :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 9 2009, 03:24 AM~13222450
> *CARNAL, I'LL CHECK THE FOTO'S LATER WHEN I WAKE UP IN A FEW HOURS :biggrin:
> *


okay im 80% done i have about 200 pics


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry for the wait hope i can make it worth it......

The drive up!!!! rollin M.C.B.A. style hard and fast.....que no!!!!!
















flying by magic mountain in the background!!!








litte pit stop
















first dinner once we arrived...I was hungry 








happy bday chris but looks like you got jacked for your gift......If you want it come get it.....








it was nice to meet and get to know you beto








































after the food it was time for some prep and party time....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

time to get up and smell the well you know what lol.........roller coaster
































and were off.....................to breakfast lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

MCBA is in the house!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

1:64 i think.........?????


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

enjoy these pics ill done for the nite ill post up more when i wake up!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Dayumn! Everyone got some very nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics fellas . was cool meeting the members i met wish i could have meet all the members but time at the show flew by i spent more time chasing my son around then lookin at models  :biggrin: .


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

whens the next show in so cal area?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx for all the pics!! Enjoyed all of them!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 9 2009, 11:09 AM~13223138
> *Thanx for all the pics!! Enjoyed all of them!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2....you guy's are puting it Down.... :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice pics , extreme good Models over there ! 
I wish i where on this Show , so see the high quality in person !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS RICHARD FOR POSTING UP THOSE PICS FOR US!!! WISH I COULDA BEEN THERE.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for all tha pics. One of these years I'm gonna make it out there for a show.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

VERY NICE PICS BRO!!



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 9 2009, 07:48 AM~13223048
> *whens the next show in so cal area?
> *


THEIRS AN NNL AUG 9 IN SAN DIEGO HOPE TO SEE YOU HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IN JUNE THIER IS A SHOW HERE IN EL CAJON AT THE GILLESPIE AIR FILEED ON THE 6TH FROM 9 AM TO 4 PM "SAN DEIGO MODEL EXPO AND IPMS REGION 8 CONTEST THEME: D-DAY1944  I WILL BE THIER HOLDING IT DOWN FOR M.C.B.A./SOCALINC


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

good morning everyone or better yet good afternoon.ill finih posting up my pics today im glad everyone enjoyed them. I just wanted to say thanks to all the guys for making this a kick a$$ trip.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 9 2009, 01:30 PM~13225765
> *good morning everyone or better yet good afternoon.ill finih posting up my pics today im glad everyone enjoyed them. I just wanted to say thanks to all the guys for making this a kick a$$ trip.. :biggrin:
> *


Good morning :wave: :wave: :biggrin:
Yup, it was a cool as trip bro. Can't wait for the next one


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OOOHH YYEEAAAAAAHHHHH!! I HAD A BLAST!!! FAMILIA WAS THE GLUE THAT KEEP ALL OF US TOGETHER :biggrin: THEY WERE HATING AS THE CLUB ROLLED IN TOGETHER


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MAN IT WAS GREAT TO GET AWAY AND DO SOME WHEELING AND DEALING AT THE SHOW! WE ROLLED BACK TO SAN DEIGO LOADED DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL HERE ARE MY PICS THAT I GOT FROM THE SHOW!!! MAN IT WAS GREAT TO SEE THE CAR FIRST HAND IN PERSON :biggrin: EVEYONE'S CARS WERE BAD ASS AND I GOT MY COLLECTION OF FAVORITS  SO, HERE WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sick pics Mr.1/16th


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS FOR BRINGING MY CAR OUT TO THE SHOW SANTIAGO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THEIR ARE MORE TO COME IN A FEW MINUTES


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN I CANT WAIT TO GO TO BIG SHOW


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

AND NO SHOW IS COMPLETE WITHN OUT FAMUS PEEPS!! "SIDE SHOW BOB" WAS IN THE CROUD RELAXING AND CHECKING OUT THE MODELS LIKE ANYONE ELSE  








































































































AND THE CREW IN THE CLUB VAN ON OUR WAY BACK TO L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: a fellas , the fotos are really cool :thumbsup: me and my son [rookiefromcali] had a bomb ass time . met alot of new bros from MCBA and bought a grip of stuff for future projects :biggrin: thanx again to Biggs for my welcome uffin: i cant wait till next for sure .............


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 9 2009, 04:41 PM~13226851
> *:biggrin: a fellas , the fotos are really cool  :thumbsup: me and my son [rookiefromcali] had a bomb ass time . met alot of new bros from MCBA  and bought a grip of stuff for future projects  :biggrin: thanx again to Biggs for my welcome  uffin: i cant wait till next for sure .............
> *


 IT WAS A BLAST YOU HANG OUT WITH YOU AND ROOKIE THIS WEEKEND BROTHER!! WE HAVE ALOT MORE SHOWS COMMING UP SO BE READY AND IT'S JUST THE BEGINING OF THE YEAR  

BURT TOAST, IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND WISH JEW WERE THIER!! CHR1S AND ME WERE GLAD YOU TRUSTED US WITH IT!! ALOT OF PEOPLE LIKEDED IT!! :biggrin:

AND TO OUR NEW MEMBERS "WELCOME TO THE FAMILY"


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you santiago for all the pics brother you have some great ones in there did you get any of the group photo ???


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 9 2009, 05:56 PM~13228071
> *IT WAS A BLAST YOU HANG OUT WITH YOU AND ROOKIE THIS WEEKEND BROTHER!! WE HAVE ALOT MORE SHOWS COMMING UP SO BE READY AND IT'S JUST THE BEGINING OF THE YEAR
> 
> BURT TOAST, IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND WISH JEW WERE THIER!!  CHR1S AND ME WERE GLAD YOU TRUSTED US WITH IT!! ALOT OF PEOPLE LIKEDED IT!!  :biggrin:
> ...


HEY, it was cool meeting you i had a great time and i felt once again welcome...you guys definitely put it down and im glad to be part of the family..  .....my pops says he had a blast too....now i gotta get back to buildin bro...  
  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 9 2009, 07:29 PM~13228438
> *thank you santiago for all the pics brother you have some great ones in there did you get any of the group photo ???
> *


 DIDN'T GET ANY BRO!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Beto posted a group photo


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 9 2009, 03:41 PM~13226851
> *:biggrin: a fellas , the fotos are really cool  :thumbsup: me and my son [rookiefromcali] had a bomb ass time . met alot of new bros from MCBA  and bought a grip of stuff for future projects  :biggrin: thanx again to Biggs for my welcome  uffin: i cant wait till next for sure .............
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY FELLAS.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

To all the homies up in norcal (table scrappers m.c.c.) Thanx for the warm welcome and entertainment in your norcal city(s) we are all 1 big familia now! Mcba is growing!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 9 2009, 09:43 PM~13230313
> *To all the homies up in norcal (table scrappers m.c.c.) Thanx for the warm welcome and entertainment in your norcal city(s) we are all 1 big familia now! Mcba is growing!
> *


AMEN BROTHERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 9 2009, 08:32 PM~13230124
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY FELLAS.
> *


thanx bro , also thanx to everyone else :biggrin: ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 9 2009, 09:43 PM~13230313
> *To all the homies up in norcal (table scrappers m.c.c.) Thanx for the warm welcome and entertainment in your norcal city(s) we are all 1 big familia now! Mcba is growing!
> *



thanks bro this past weekend was coo wish we all could have hung out more but there is always next show :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2009, 11:19 PM~13232890
> *thanks bro this past weekend was coo wish we all could have hung out more but there is always next show :biggrin:
> *


It will be here sooner then you think bro. If not let us know when u guys have the next meeting and we might head up there for the day. Just to chill.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 10 2009, 12:48 AM~13233193
> *It will be here sooner then you think bro. If not let us know when u guys have the next meeting and we might head up there for the day. Just to chill.
> *


we will have something in the works real soon big homie we will keep the homies posted  and santos and i are already back on the table i was gona take a break lol fuck it


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Homi they are amazing


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I just unloaded my car. here is what i got at the nnl show and at the hobby shop up there in san jose.








and this is what i picked up today at the model swapmeet..








..thanks primo for the ride and thanks Roger for letting me know. I hope you guys had a blast at the party yesterday.. SO when we going for some burgers.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what hobby shop did you go to bro here in SAN JO??


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2009, 06:38 AM~13293425
> *what hobby shop did you go to bro here in SAN JO??
> *


 i went to D&J hobby the guys were super cool and even gave me a discount. i just came home on friday i was out there for a week after the show.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

oh man if i would of known bro i could of took you to like 4 other hobby shop here


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2009, 01:05 PM~13296503
> *oh man if i would of known bro i could of took you to like 4 other hobby shop here
> *


ill probably be up there again the begining of next month ill hit you up bro this way i have a tour guide and im not just driving around like a dork...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ok cool bro, jus let me know


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 9 2009, 06:35 PM~13228497
> *Beto posted a group photo
> *


It will be in the next model car magazine when they post the show pics. :biggrin: 

What up Homie'z..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 16 2009, 02:12 PM~13296544
> *ill probably be up there again the begining of next month ill hit you up bro this way i have a tour guide and im not just driving around like a dork...
> *


I will roll too. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Shit ill roll to if there's room!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 16 2009, 02:49 AM~13292598
> *I just unloaded my car. here is what i got at the nnl show and at the hobby shop up there in san jose.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN thats a sweet haul bro.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2009, 05:48 PM~13297820
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *



x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 16 2009, 06:48 PM~13298953
> *Shit ill roll to if there's room!
> *


shit I will roll out there in my caddy. just got to put the stock's on. don't want to roll too deep on rubberbands. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2009, 07:41 PM~13300265
> *shit I will roll out there in my caddy. just got to put the stock's on. don't want to roll too deep on rubberbands. :biggrin:
> *



LET ME KNOW PRIMO...I CAN PITCH IN ON A PARTY(FUEL)


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

damn i wish i lived near yall guys...id roll too even though i really wasnt invited and am not part of MCBA......yet  yall seem like some cool cats!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 16 2009, 08:44 PM~13300314
> *damn i wish i lived near yall guys...id roll too even though i really wasnt invited and am not part of MCBA......yet  yall seem like some cool cats!
> *


I don't matter what club you are from, as long as we all have a love for building models. We are one big familia. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 16 2009, 08:42 PM~13300282
> *LET ME KNOW PRIMO...I CAN PITCH IN ON A PARTY(FUEL)
> *


I will keep you posted. Well it's realy up to Rich. Im just inviting myself without asking. He might have other plans after. If I have to, I can get a brand new rental car or suv for 15 buck's a day. Just make it a 1 day road trip just like the Nnl to get out. Im down. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2009, 08:17 PM~13300738
> *I will keep you posted. Well it's realy up to Rich. Im just inviting myself without asking. He might have other plans after.  If I have to, I can get a brand new rental car or suv for 15 buck's a day.  Just make it a 1 day road trip just like the Nnl to get out.  Im down. :biggrin:
> *


you know you are always invited primo. i was thinking of taking my girls to see my boy down there its been a year since he has seen my little one. I wanted to go down there april 10-13 my girls are off work and school.... My plans were go hang out with my boy one day go visit the hobby shops up there and on one of the days go to san francisco and get some grubbbb and ice cream at ghirardelli let me know we can get a van and some rooms.... let me know if your down we will make it happen.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 16 2009, 06:49 PM~13299697
> *DAMN thats a sweet haul bro.
> *


thanks bro i just found three other models i had under the seat that i didnt post up.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DAM PRIMO, HOW MANY DID YOU BUY? :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

so who is sho in this pic brothers??


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

the little man in front in the white t shirt is Beto !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 17 2009, 11:43 AM~13305835
> *:0  DAM PRIMO, HOW MANY DID YOU BUY? :0
> *


i came home with about 17 models from san jose and i think i picked up 5 models at the swapmeet the other day.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

please forgive me for not remembering everyone if you can please post your name next to your pic that would be great...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

FROM FAR RIGHT, *408MODELS*, in front of dodgerblue62 *PANCHO69*, *408NUT*,in red shirt *SANTOS*, behind him is *ROLLINDEEP408* :biggrin:, next to him is *ALBERT*.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2009, 01:54 PM~13306461
> *FROM FAR RIGHT, 408MODELS, in front of dodgerblue62 PANCHO69, 408NUT,in red shirt SANTOS, behind him is ROLLINDEEP408 :biggrin:, next to him is ALBERT.
> *


next to albert is my bro ART. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 17 2009, 03:06 PM~13306002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN M.C.B.A. TAKE OVER !*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> please forgive me for not remembering everyone if you can please post your name next to your pic that would be great...
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Mar 17 2009, 05:43 PM~13309126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thats why i had asked if anyone else had a pic cuz i didnt come out in this one.  i guess i should of been looking at the right camera there was like 3 or more cameras taking pics all at once......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That's ok cause the pic that really matters was taken straight on by Gregg for the magazine. and he took 5 of them. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 17 2009, 07:06 PM~13310127
> *That's ok cause the pic that really matters was taken straight on by Gregg for the magazine. and he took 5 of them.  :biggrin:
> *


nice is there anyway we can get a hold of the digital copy of those pics primo???


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> funny thing is no one can see that you are a chinito cause your hidding behind beto :roflmao:
> :biggrin:


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thats why i had asked if anyone else had a pic cuz i didnt come out in this one.  i guess i should of been looking at the right camera there was like 3 or more cameras taking pics all at once......
[/quote]

lol i know huh people did seem to trip the fuck out when that pic was taken


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 17 2009, 05:11 PM~13310190
> *nice is there anyway we can get a hold of the digital copy of those pics primo???
> *


i can ask him for you guys.... i was over at his pad on sunday


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2009, 11:33 PM~13312972
> *i can ask him for you guys.... i was over at his pad on sunday
> *


that would be awsome bother. hit me up ill send you my email addy...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so i was looking threw my photobucket and noticed that i didnt post up all my pics so here is what i didnt post up... sorry about the late post of these pics truescale i know alot of these were of your cars... 

























































































tried to do a little building while i was up in san jose at my boys house..... Kitchen takeover......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DUDE THE TOON CAR IS CRAZY ! YOU NEED TO BUILD IT WITH A WILD TURBO AND WITH SOMETHING CRAZY IN SIDE IT LIKE THE RAT FINK CARTOONS !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 10:30 PM~13322853
> *DUDE  THE  TOON  CAR  IS  CRAZY !    YOU  NEED  TO  BUILD  IT  WITH  A  WILD  TURBO  AND  WITH  SOMETHING  CRAZY  IN  SIDE  IT LIKE  THE  RAT  FINK  CARTOONS !
> *


Still dont know what direction i will go with this one but it will be good. Its a old skyline....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

lol, you just like the funny car cause it reminds you of your Scion!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 19 2009, 04:08 AM~13323677
> *lol, you just like the funny car cause it reminds you of your Scion!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> so i was looking threw my photobucket and noticed that i didnt post up all my pics so here is what i didnt post up... sorry about the late post of these pics truescale i know alot of these were of your cars...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

For sure E!!! did you ever get ahold of your friend that has the old cheech and chong van??? I remembered yesterday when my wife texted me that cheech was in her restaurant in DownTown L.A.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 21 2009, 11:34 AM~13346073
> *For sure E!!! did you ever get ahold of your friend that has the old cheech and chong van??? I remembered yesterday when my wife texted me that cheech was in her restaurant in DownTown L.A.
> *


I was going to call him the other day and got side tracked. I'll do it today.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 21 2009, 10:40 AM~13346122
> *I was going to call him the other day and got side tracked. I'll do it today.
> *


that would be awsome brother ill probably be up in the san jose area the second week of next month....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> > so i was looking threw my photobucket and noticed that i didnt post up all my pics so here is what i didnt post up... sorry about the late post of these pics truescale i know alot of these were of your cars...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lowridermodels, tequila sunrise

what up mike! :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, the model meeting at pegasus tonight was bad ass! i wanted to take more pics but batteries went out :angry: you guys have some clean builds. It was cool talkin to you guys. 

mike (pink flaked out monte carlo and blue flaked & striped 62 rag projects)

'SUP MARKY MARK!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, gotta go to the workbench and get to work!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>MCBA IN DA HOUSE!*









MORE TO COME!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS THEY WERE TAKEN WITH MY CELL!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 21 2009, 09:17 PM~13350186
> *damn, the model meeting at pegasus tonight was bad ass! i wanted to take more pics but batteries went out :angry:  you guys have some clean builds. It was cool talkin to you guys.
> 
> mike (pink flaked out monte carlo and blue flaked & striped 62 rag projects)
> ...



YOUZ A KOOL KAT HOMIE! YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT HILUX IS BAD ASS BRO!!! THOSE ARE ALL SOME BAD ASS BUILDS RIGHT THERE!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2009, 09:37 PM~13350364
> *THAT HILUX IS BAD ASS BRO!!! THOSE ARE ALL SOME BAD ASS BUILDS RIGHT THERE!!
> *



THANX BRO...ILL POST UP SOME BETTER PICS TOMMOROW OF MY LUX!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

when's the next pegasus meeting?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 21 2009, 09:40 PM~13350393
> *when's the next pegasus meeting?
> *


NEXT MONTH! ILL LET YOU KNOW AT STOCKTON SHOW BRO!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^  im gona be in montclair the weekend of the 17th next month :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 21 2009, 10:47 PM~13350456
> *^^    im gona be in montclair the weekend of the 17th next month  :cheesy:
> *


we can have it then. but I won't be able to make it. Me satiago and chris will be in New Jersey that night. For the nnl on the 18th. But you guy's can still chill.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2009, 09:57 PM~13350526
> *we can have it then. but I won't be able to make it. Me satiago and chris will be in New Jersey that night. For the nnl on the 18th.  But you guy's can still chill.
> *


its cool biggs if its at night i probably wouldnt be able to make it cause we have a birthday party to be at on the 18th   . but i will hit up pegasus at some time while were there :biggrin: .


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

Here are the very few that i took. next month i will have my tripod and setup.
























love the paint job


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 21 2009, 10:40 PM~13350393
> *when's the next pegasus meeting?
> *


3rd sat. of the month 7 pm , be there or be square . and not to worry , since Biggs is gonna be out of town , ill be holding it down at pegasus next month . oh yeah ,remember fellas your $ 20.00 dues are due :biggrin: .......


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 21 2009, 10:29 PM~13350784
> *3rd sat. of the month 7 pm , be there or be square . and not to worry , since Biggs is gonna be out of town , ill be holding it down at pegasus next month . oh yeah ,remember fellas your $ 20.00 dues are due  :biggrin: .......
> *


  what goes on at the meetings?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

we just talk about "how did you do that", "what did you use", type of stuff. share ideas. bring current projects, old builds, new, whatever. Basically just everyone gettin together talkin' model talk. i know i'm not a mcba member, but i'm a regular customer at pegasus and not everyone who shows up is a member. good way for everyone to see the builds in person

I SUGGEST ANYONE WHO CAN TAKE A TRIP TO THE MONTHLY MEETINGS TO GO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 21 2009, 09:30 PM~13350296
> *YOUZ A KOOL KAT HOMIE! YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES!
> *


just doin' what i love to do and tryin to learn some more


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here are a couple pics i took of the pegasus meeting.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

who built that pink/purple 59 caddy?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 22 2009, 12:49 AM~13351625
> *who built that pink/purple 59 caddy?
> *


MC562 if im not mistaking......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks awesome.... wish i could be there uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 22 2009, 03:00 AM~13351662
> *looks awesome.... wish i could be there  uffin:
> *


save up, fly out to toledo :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 21 2009, 11:12 PM~13351692
> *save up, fly out to toledo  :biggrin:
> *


if things go well, baby #2 should be here around then :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 22 2009, 03:13 AM~13351695
> *if things go well, baby #2 should be here around then  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINI DREAMS MALIBU "GANGSTER LOVE" EVEN MADE AN APPERNACE!*










damn its been a minute since i had that ! It went from KC to Indiana now its WEST SIDE RIDEN ! LOL ! Who owns it now ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 16 2009, 09:34 PM~13301561
> *you know you are always invited primo. i was thinking of taking my girls to see my boy down there its been a year since he has seen my little one. I wanted to go down there april 10-13 my girls are off work and school.... My plans were go hang out with my boy one day go visit the hobby shops up there and on one of the days go to san francisco and get some grubbbb and ice cream at ghirardelli let me know we can get a van and some rooms.... let me know if your down we will make it happen.
> *


Carnal, let me know when your up here in Frisco, we can meet up.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damnit........nobody told me about no meeting last night........


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2009, 01:53 AM~13351750
> *MINI DREAMS MALIBU "GANGSTER LOVE" EVEN MADE AN APPERNACE!
> 
> 
> ...



MARKY MARK IS THE PROUD OWNER OF IT NOW DAVE...AND IT AINT GOING ANYWHERE ITS GOING TO SOME SHOWS FOR THE NEXT YEAR THEN IT'LL BE RETIRED TO A SHOW CASE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 22 2009, 09:07 AM~13352055
> *MARKY MARK IS THE PROUD OWNER OF IT NOW DAVE...AND IT AINT GOING ANYWHERE ITS GOING TO SOME SHOWS FOR THE NEXT YEAR THEN IT'LL BE RETIRED TO A SHOW CASE!
> *


YOU GOT ANY JUNK BIG BODY IMPALAS ? IF SO TAKE THEM HEAD LIGHT AND ADD THEM TO THIS ! 

I THINK I DID THIS 1 UP IN 06 ! AND POSTED IT UP AS 1 OF MY FIRST AUCTION :biggrin: 

I THINK I ADDED SLITS IN THE CLIP TO ADD SHEET PLATSIC TO MAKE THE LENS BUT I CAN'T REMEMBER !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2009, 06:40 AM~13352130
> *YOU  GOT  ANY  JUNK  BIG  BODY  IMPALAS  ?  IF  SO  TAKE  THEM    HEAD  LIGHT  AND  ADD  THEM  TO  THIS  !
> 
> I THINK  I  DID  THIS  1  UP  IN  06  !  AND  POSTED  IT  UP  AS 1  OF  MY  FIRST  AUCTION  :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: ILL CHECK IT OUT,STILL NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 22 2009, 06:11 AM~13351921
> *Damnit........nobody told me about no meeting last night........
> 
> 
> *


Roger said he told you. We where at my house all day. Me Roger and Santiago Smallz and Dee.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2009, 12:12 PM~13353510
> *Roger said he told you. We where at my house all day. Me Roger and Santiago Smallz and Dee.
> *


I was on call & they didn't call :angry: I'll be their next time tho :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 22 2009, 06:11 AM~13351921
> *Damnit........nobody told me about no meeting last night........
> 
> 
> *


3rd saturday of the month , homie . oh yeah 7pm :biggrin: ....


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13350722
> *Here are the very few that i took. next month i will have my tripod and setup.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey MC562 I like your style , the paint on your models are clean . Nice job on the stripping :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 22 2009, 01:55 AM~13351751
> *Carnal, let me know when your up here in Frisco, we can meet up.
> *


I will let you know for sure brother!!!!! i want to go to Frisco to get some sea food off the pier....


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13354367
> *I will let you know for sure brother!!!!! i want to go to Frisco to get some sea food off the pier....
> *


 The sea food in the local restuarants is better .The shit on the pier is leftovers from either a homeless person or dropped by a seagull. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 22 2009, 01:22 PM~13354478
> *The sea food in the local restuarants is better .The shit on the pier is leftovers from either a homeless person or dropped by a seagull. :biggrin:
> *


lol..... thats what i ment i think its pier39 there was this restuarant that we went to last time then we walked up to ghirardelli


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2009, 12:12 PM~13353510
> *Roger said he told you. We where at my house all day. Me Roger and Santiago Smallz and Dee.
> *


Wish I would of know also....Let me know next time....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yall local homies pm me your cell #s so I can send out a text to you since you all can't remember....too much glue and paint fumes fried your brains...lol!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 22 2009, 01:46 PM~13354616
> *Yall local homies pm me your cell #s so I can send out a text to you since you all can't remember....too much glue and paint fumes fried your brains...lol!
> *


You got my # right marky mark???? and you can just post it in here so everyone knows whats up like a day or two before the meeting....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 22 2009, 01:49 PM~13354639
> *You got my # right marky mark???? and you can just post it in here so everyone knows whats up like a day or two before the meeting....
> *



NOPE...DONT HAVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I HAD A BLAST WITH EVERYONE AT PEGASUS AND AT THE TEACHERS HOUSE!! THANKS AGIAN TEACHER AND SMALLZ-DEE-ROGER AND "PEANUTBUTTER GELLY TIME" :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13358822
> *I HAD A BLAST WITH EVERYONE AT PEGASUS AND AT THE TEACHERS HOUSE!! THANKS AGIAN TEACHER AND SMALLZ-DEE-ROGER AND "PEANUTBUTTER GELLY TIME" :biggrin:
> *


who is Peanutbutter jelly time????????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 17 2009, 05:11 PM~13310190
> *nice is there anyway we can get a hold of the digital copy of those pics primo???
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=466181


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

nice pics guys  looked like good times :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 22 2009, 11:06 PM~13359433
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=466181
> *


you the man rollinoldskoo........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 23 2009, 12:32 AM~13359310
> *who is Peanutbutter jelly time????????
> *


ASK SMALLZ


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13358822
> *I HAD A BLAST WITH EVERYONE AT PEGASUS AND AT THE TEACHERS HOUSE!! THANKS AGIAN TEACHER AND SMALLZ-DEE-ROGER AND "PEANUTBUTTER GELLY TIME" :biggrin:
> *




What was Roger doing there? He's just a rookie!!!! Don't think he's built anything in the last year, maybe longer!!!
Is that why he was trying to hid behind the counter in that pic at Pegasus???


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 23 2009, 01:27 PM~13363039
> *What was Roger doing there? He's just a rookie!!!! Don't think he's built anything in the last year, maybe longer!!!
> Is that why he was trying to hid behind the counter in that pic at Pegasus???
> *


he was chill'n with the fellas and keeping himself out of the sence of the public! like a supa hero! hahahahahaha


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY PRIMO! I FOUND YOUR OUTFIT TO MATCH YOUR NEW FATHER-IN-LAW


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! I was drinking soda when i opend the page and i laughed so hard i sprayed it all over my table...hahahahahahahah good shit !!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 23 2009, 03:36 PM~13364269
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! I was drinking soda when i opend the page and i laughed so hard i sprayed it all over my table...hahahahahahahah good shit !!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2009, 03:43 PM~13364375
> *THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Now that's funny..I don't care who ya are! Git'er done!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:wave: Whatup Low!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 23 2009, 02:32 PM~13364201
> *HEY PRIMO! I FOUND YOUR OUTFIT TO MATCH YOUR NEW FATHER-IN-LAW
> 
> 
> ...


I just knew you where one of us santiago. I found your pic. now you can help us fight crime.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 23 2009, 11:07 PM~13369785
> *I just knew you where one of us santiago. I found your pic. now you can help us fight crime.
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAH ONE BIGG ASS HAPPY FAMILIA CARNAL!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:barf: :barf: 
I hope to god I never fuckin need saving anymore!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 23 2009, 11:18 PM~13369965
> *:barf:  :barf:
> I hope to god I never fuckin need saving anymore!!!!!!!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13358822
> *I HAD A BLAST WITH EVERYONE AT PEGASUS AND AT THE TEACHERS HOUSE!! THANKS AGIAN TEACHER AND SMALLZ-DEE-ROGER AND "PEANUTBUTTER GELLY TIME" :biggrin:
> *


was that your 1/16th scale on the display case?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 23 2009, 11:32 PM~13370196
> *was that your 1/16th scale on the display case?
> *


YUP!! THAT WAS ME AND MY ONE OF A KIND 1/16TH SCALE X-FRAME ON DISPLAY :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

that was the shit!! good work. too bad i didn't get to actually meet you.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 23 2009, 09:07 PM~13369785
> *I just knew you where one of us santiago. I found your pic. now you can help us fight crime.
> 
> 
> ...


what pic did you post up biggs i missed it...... or maybe its better that i dont see im sure you messed up santiago big time!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IT'S ALL GOOD BRO!! THATS FUNNY IN ANY BOOK!!! I'M STILL ROLLING :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 23 2009, 10:00 PM~13370544
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BRO!! THATS FUNNY IN ANY BOOK!!! I'M STILL ROLLING :biggrin:
> *


lol i know primo all in good fun... so what was it a pic of ??


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 23 2009, 11:05 PM~13370600
> *lol i know primo all in good fun... so what was it a pic of ??
> *


Its too horrible to look back on. I'm still puking. HAHAHAHA. Think of an old half bald dude naked and painted to look like spiderman.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:05 AM~13370600
> *lol i know primo all in good fun... so what was it a pic of ??
> *


POST # 451!! MATCHING SPIDY OUTFITS PRIMO


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 23 2009, 10:08 PM~13370637
> *Its too horrible to look back on. I'm still puking. HAHAHAHA. Think of an old half bald dude naked and painted to look like spiderman.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think i know what pic your talking about i got a messed up email with those pics a long time ago....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Not sayin anyone is old around here, but the picture said too much. All around too much damnit. HAHAHA


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13370692
> *Not sayin anyone is old around here, but the picture said too much. All around too much damnit. HAHAHA
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here we go i found a little video of mr 1/16


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:22 AM~13370740
> *here we go i found a little video of mr 1/16
> 
> 
> ...


PEANUTBUTTER JELLY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 23 2009, 11:22 PM~13370740
> *here we go i found a little video of mr 1/16
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:22 AM~13370740
> *here we go i found a little video of mr 1/16
> 
> 
> ...


" DON'T YOU WISH YOU PUCKER COULD DANCE LIKE ME" :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 23 2009, 10:25 PM~13370762
> *" DON'T YOU WISH YOU PUCKER COULD DANCE LIKE ME" :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahahah i found a pic your restroom....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :nosad: :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:28 AM~13370776
> *hahahahahahahahahah i found a pic your restroom....
> 
> 
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAIN :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i found the pic when you were playing soccer back in the day too.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:29 AM~13370782
> *i found the pic when you were playing soccer back in the day too.....
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is a pic of your dog and car


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:31 AM~13370797
> *here is a pic of your dog and car
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU GOT ME PRIMO!!! JEW MUDDER PUCKER


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

one more this is the pic i took of you your lady and your kid


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!! Damn that is alot of spidey for one day.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:35 AM~13370821
> *one more this is the pic i took of you your lady and your kid
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! DDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMM JEW GOT ME BUT GOOD PRIMO!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i found another pic of me..........


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:41 AM~13370866
> *i found another pic of me..........
> 
> 
> ...


WITH CAMEL TOE ALA CHINGADO TOO :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 23 2009, 10:43 PM~13370873
> *WITH CAMEL TOE ALA CHINGADO TOO :biggrin:
> *


LOL.......thanks for the laughs primo.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:52 AM~13370919
> *LOL.......thanks for the laughs primo.
> *


THANK YOU TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry primo i had to i found this one of you with your mask off....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 01:18 AM~13371042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry primo i had to i found this one of you with your mask off....
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

im glad you liked it :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 24 2009, 12:28 AM~13370780
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MAIN :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 12:18 AM~13371042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry primo i had to i found this one of you with your mask off....
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



that's what happens after this.................


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 23 2009, 11:18 PM~13371042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry primo i had to i found this one of you with your mask off....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I WAS EATING BREAKFAST AND ALMOST CHOKED WHEN I SAW THIS SHIT. DAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry primo i had to i found this one of you with your mask off....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Mar 24 2009, 04:52 AM~13371744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very true!!!! well im glad that we could bring some smile to everyones faces. thank you santiago for being such a good sport but i bet you will think twice before putting me and biggs into spiderman outfits................... which by the way was funny as [email protected]&K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

AT LEAST HE DIDNT THROW YA'LL INTO SOME WONDERWOMAN OUTFITS INSTEAD.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

god that would be total sex


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2009, 03:22 PM~13376985
> *AT LEAST HE DIDNT THROW YA'LL INTO SOME WONDERWOMAN OUTFITS INSTEAD.
> *


very true lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THAT IS AND WAS FUNNY!!! THANKS PRIMO FOR GOING FOR BROKE WITH THE TEACHER ON IT!!! GOOD STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 24 2009, 05:02 PM~13378019
> *THAT IS AND WAS FUNNY!!! THANKS PRIMO FOR GOING FOR BROKE WITH THE TEACHER ON IT!!! GOOD STUFF :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 24 2009, 05:06 PM~13378071
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2....CAMBODIAN..... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 24 2009, 07:50 PM~13380235
> *X2....CAMBODIAN..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Everyone make sure to have their outfits washed before we go out for those beers!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

HOLLY SHIT!!! THATS FUCKEN INSANE BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR LOCO!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 29 2009, 08:44 PM~13427903
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> HOLLY SHIT!!! THATS FUCKEN INSANE BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR LOCO!!!
> *


 :biggrin: who has Als # ??? what do you guys think about als hair...... :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hahahaha now that's funny!!! Hahahah


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 09:44 PM~13427919
> *:biggrin: who has Als # ??? what do you guys think about als hair......  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I know huh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> Everyone make sure to have their outfits washed before we go out for those beers!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ONLY THE BIG BOSS DON'T HAVE TO WEAR HIS JACKET.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.......... thats whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ONLY THE BIG BOSS DON'T HAVE TO WEAR HIS JACKET. 
[/quote]

:0 :0 BUT YOU CAN SEE YOUR BEER BELLY DAWG!! YOU NEED TO PUT IT BACK ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT MY BELLY?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> :0 :0 BUT YOU CAN SEE YOUR BEER BELLY DAWG!! YOU NEED TO PUT IT BACK ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT MY BELLY?









[/quote]
DAMN DAWG, I KNEW YALL WAS CLOSE, BUT DIDNT KNOW IT WAS LIKE THAT. WTF ???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> :0 :0 BUT YOU CAN SEE YOUR BEER BELLY DAWG!! YOU NEED TO PUT IT BACK ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT MY BELLY?









[/quote]

Man he wanted it so I gave it to him! You jealous bigg homie!!?? Come by!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WOOOOOOW!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YEAH, AND I AM OVER HERE KICKING IT WITH THEM. IM A HAVE TO BOUNCE. I AINT TRYIN TO GET CAUGHT IN A WONDERBREAD SANDWICH.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2009, 11:54 PM~13428968
> *YEAH, AND I AM OVER HERE KICKING IT WITH THEM. IM A HAVE TO BOUNCE. I AINT TRYIN TO GET CAUGHT IN A WONDERBREAD SANDWICH.
> *


TOO LATE!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

omfg wow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey bigg dawg, he's a little to tall in that pic. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 10:40 PM~13427836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good stuff guys


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

hno: hno: RUN FOR THE HILLS!!! 































IT'S BIGGSZILLA!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 30 2009, 02:35 AM~13429164
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY CHR1S, I REMEMBER THE LAST TIME WE ALL WERE KICKING IT AT THE TEACHERS HOUSE, HE ASKED YOU TO COME IT TO THE HOUSE AND HELP HIM WITH SOMETHING!! YOU BOTH WERE GONE FOR A WHILE BUT WHEN I WENT TO UST THE BATHROOM I ACCIDENTLY WALKED IN ON BOTH OF YOU! SORRY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

OH''' DON'T GO THERE. HAAAAAAAY.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOK AT MY SEXY BODY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

JUST ONE FOR THE ROAD BIGG BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMNNNN YA'LL R TOO FUNNY!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 30 2009, 06:29 AM~13429699
> *DAMNNNN YA'LL R TOO FUNNY!
> *



damn guess I missed out on the fun last night.......

here you go darkside....

couldn't let u go without your costume


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Mar 29 2009, 11:40 PM~13427836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that is too funny


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

BIGGS & UNDERCOVER FOOLING AROUND.

























http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e263/CHR1S619/*****.jpg


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WONDERBREAD CRUISING THE STREETS :uh: PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 30 2009, 08:41 AM~13431327
> *BIGGS & UNDERCOVER FOOLING AROUND.
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e263/CHR1S619/*****.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
what did i do to you chris :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 30 2009, 10:34 AM~13431764
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> what did i do to you chris  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


My bad bro, I'm sure you have something ready to reply with :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I KNOW I DO!?! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 
thats what i get for making aj128 some plates im going to get you guys good lol.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

got nothing but luv for you bro!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2009, 10:22 AM~13432211
> *got nothing but luv for you bro!!
> *


I know HUH!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

FUNNY SHIT!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 30 2009, 10:56 AM~13432517
> *FUNNY SHIT!
> *


Just wait bro i have some good stuff comin up in a bit stay tuned lol.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 30 2009, 11:56 AM~13432529
> *Just wait bro i have some good stuff comin up in a bit stay tuned lol.......... :biggrin:
> *


X-2...... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Y don't u guys go build something. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Mar 30 2009, 12:56 PM~13432529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE KNOW YOU BOTH DO!! IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHERS!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

NEVER MIX BEER AND HARD LIQUOR EVER!! THIS IS THE END RESULTS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 30 2009, 11:47 AM~13433000
> *Y don't u guys go build something. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 30 2009, 01:47 PM~13433484
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I LOOK GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

We can do this all day long. So after this i'm done. Got to get back to building and painting.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

glad i didnt make it into any photos.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 30 2009, 02:49 PM~13434024
> *We can do this all day long. So after this i'm done. Got to get back to building and painting.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bigg dawg, you suck!!!!!!


























Now I want to let my hair grow out & bleach it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
BRO I HIT THE FLOOR LAUGHING MY ASS OFF!!! CAN'T STOP!!!! BUT I GOT A FEW MORE AND YOU ARE THE WINNER!!!! :biggrin:

I FOUND THE PIC OF UNDERCOVER TRAILING BEHIND THE M.C.B.A. VAN ON THE WAY TO SAN JO


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 30 2009, 01:31 AM~13429051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2009, 02:27 AM~13429153
> *hno:  hno: RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND THE WINNER IS??????















HERE'S YOUR TROPHY BIGG BRO!! I'N NOT MESSING WITH YOU ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn ! you vatos are too much :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I KNOW HUH!?!?!








SO THE SPOILS GO'S THE THE VICTOR!! 













































































AS HE FLOATS TO THE WINNERS CIRCLE


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Mar 30 2009, 02:23 PM~13434381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i made it right lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2009, 02:23 PM~13434381
> *I KNOW HUH!?!?!
> SO THE SPOILS GO'S THE THE VICTOR!!
> AS HE FLOATS TO THE WINNERS CIRCLE
> ...


HOLY FUCK!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 30 2009, 02:43 PM~13434604
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> but i made it right lol..... :biggrin:
> *


ABOUT A MONTH LATE!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

you guys are lucky I'm at work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Mar 30 2009, 02:46 PM~13434656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why cuz if you where not at work you would give us a internet ticket officer John??





























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


okay brothers im going to take smallz advice and im going to work on some plastic.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Chillin with mi panchorello :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 30 2009, 03:13 PM~13434899
> *Chillin with mi panchorello  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: DAM THATS FUNNY PRIMO!!! WE HARDLY SEENN JEW BEHIND US!! WERE JEW DRAFTING DA VAN? :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








[/quote]


Damn, that water must be hella cold cause there be some serious shinkage going on down there......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Damn, that water must be hella cold cause there be some serious shinkage going on down there......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

:0 DAM BRO!! DIDN'T KNOW YOU WERE CHECKING HIM OUT!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> Damn, that water must be hella cold cause there be some serious shinkage going on down there......
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 :0 DAM BRO!! DIDN'T KNOW YOU WERE CHECKING HIM OUT!!!!!
[/quote]
WELL YOU WERE THE ONE THAT WAS IN THE TUB WITH CHRIS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IT'S ON NOW BISH


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IS THAT WHAT YOU SAID TO CHRIS, OR WAS THAT "ITS IN BITCH" ??? :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You homies are just wrong with some of those pics LMAO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13438075
> *IS THAT WHAT YOU SAID TO CHRIS, OR WAS THAT "ITS IN BITCH" ???  :roflmao:
> *


no that's what he said to jew!! jew were the bread and he gave you the head cheese for the quesadilla!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
OH SHIT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

your number 1!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

FOUND YOUR FIRST BABY PIC WOUNDER BREAD!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Damn, that water must be hella cold cause there be some serious shinkage going on down there......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

hey pedo!! i know you want to play with it but your always passed out!!
WAKE UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHH!HH!H!HHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!..............................................................*breathe* BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hehe





> :0 :0 BUT YOU CAN SEE YOUR BEER BELLY DAWG!! YOU NEED TO PUT IT BACK ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT MY BELLY?









[/quote]


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I KNOW!! WE GOT PUNKED!! "BADD"


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Mar 30 2009, 09:47 PM~13439124
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHH!HH!H!HHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!..............................................................*breathe* BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> hehe
> 
> *


POST SOME PICS OF YOUR SELF. I'LL FIX THEM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY PAUL, MEMBER THE CHOSEN FEW SHOW AT LABELLAS AFEW YEARS AGO? I HAVE A PIC OF YOU!! YOUR "OWNED"


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

aw shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol, sorry bro, I was rollin wid that shit yo! Wife was wondering wtf even!




> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2009, 09:51 PM~13439180
> *HEY PAUL, MEMBER THE CHOSEN FEW SHOW AT LABELLAS AFEW YEARS AGO? I HAVE A PIC OF YOU!! YOUR "OWNED"
> *


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Dayum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I aint never gettin my pic taken by yall! haha!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Mar 30 2009, 10:54 PM~13439221
> *aw shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> lol, sorry bro, I was rollin wid that shit yo! Wife was wondering wtf even!
> *


I HAVE A PIC OF YOU WHEN YOU WON YOUR CLASS WITH THE DRAGGSTER


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Why do I get the felling I'ma bout to get owned haha!



> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2009, 09:55 PM~13439244
> *I HAVE A PIC OF YOU WHEN YOU WON YOUR CLASS WITH THE DRAGGSTER
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Mar 30 2009, 09:54 PM~13439229
> *Dayum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I aint never gettin my pic taken by yall! haha!
> *


SANTIAGO IS SENDING ME YOUR PICS RIGHT NOW. THEY'LL BE READY IN 20 MIN. STICK AROUND. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

I'ma have to check this shit in the morning yo. Gotz ta get ma rest for work.
P


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WERE'S WALDO? :biggrin: PAAAAUUUUULLLLLL!! WERE ARE YOOOOOUUUUUU? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2009, 03:23 PM~13434381
> *I KNOW HUH!?!?!
> SO THE SPOILS GO'S THE THE VICTOR!!
> AS HE FLOATS TO THE WINNERS CIRCLE
> ...


HAHAHAHA very funny. I thought you gave up? So I see how you do it, wait for me to get in my car and drive away, then you throw a rock and break my back window. Well here's for my back window.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

[/quote]
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! I HAD TOO BRO!!!! THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 30 2009, 10:31 PM~13440505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: eso es todo officer poncherello can you sign off one off my fixit tickets???


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

This topic is getting very INTERESTING.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 30 2009, 10:39 PM~13440571
> *This topic is getting very INTERESTING.
> *


Just MCBA brothers havin a good time brahdda!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 31 2009, 12:38 AM~13440566
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: eso es todo officer poncherello can you sign off one off my fixit tickets???
> *


JUST BRING ME SOME GANSITO'S AND IT'S DONE!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 30 2009, 11:40 PM~13440581
> *Just MCBA brothers havin a good time brahdda!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 30 2009, 11:41 PM~13440589
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


YUP...We sure are........ :biggrin: :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

IT'S ALL GOOD BIGG DAWG!! HOPE YOU KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I like ur short's... :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

DAAAAAMMMNNN!!! its about 5 pages of destruction now. hahahaha!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 31 2009, 12:11 AM~13440813
> *I like ur short's... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR PICKING THEM OUT FOR ME!!! :h5:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL IT WAS FUN :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS!! :h5:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 30 2009, 11:53 PM~13440993
> *WELL IT WAS FUN :biggrin:  THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS!! :h5:
> *


I found some pics of you bro trying to be like us didnt know you had it in ya!!! :biggrin: 





























the tanga crew!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 31 2009, 12:58 AM~13441019
> *I found some pics of you bro trying to be like us didnt know you had it in ya!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SPIDEY</span>


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 31 2009, 01:04 AM~13441043
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 30 2009, 11:58 PM~13441019
> *I found some pics of you bro trying to be like us didnt know you had it in ya!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT, I LAUGHED SO HARD OVER THIS ONE THAT I ALMOST PISSED MY PANTS. 
THATS A NICE LOOK FOR YOU CHRIS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 31 2009, 09:54 AM~13443183
> *OH SHIT, I LAUGHED SO HARD OVER THIS ONE THAT I ALMOST PISSED MY PANTS.
> THATS A NICE LOOK FOR YOU CHRIS!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU DON'T LOOK SO BAD YOUR SELF WONDERBREAD


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! THANKS BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 31 2009, 10:20 AM~13443389
> *AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! YOU EVEN GOT ME A SHORTBUS HELMET!!! THANKS BRO!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! YOU GUYS ARE CLOWIN ! LOL!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

so is there gona be model pics in this thread anymore or is it threw now :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, guess we better start posting some more pics........ :twak: :twak: 



Stockton Swapmeet and Model car show












Some BIGG MCBA Members....... :biggrin: 









Norcal MCBA members from TableScrappers Model Club representing.......

















































sorry, don't have any more pics......forgot to charge battery........


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaw shit.coo pic of us at show.it was good to kick it with the homies.i had a good time for it been a small show.i will be back next year to help keep the shows going.  next time lets not go to that mexican spot again. :barf: 
:biggrin: look foward to chillin with u guys again.and Biggs as soon as i get this monkey(CDC) off my back i will chill with u and the homies down south.its been a minute since i been down south  plus i bee want to go to a show down there too


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting up those pics Al. I wish i could of made it up but my baby girls bday was more important. I will be at the next show for sure...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 6 2009, 12:01 PM~13496839
> *aaaaaaaaaaaw shit.coo pic of us at show.it was good to kick it with the homies.i had a good time for it been a small show.i will be back next year to help keep the shows going.  next time lets not go to that mexican spot again. :barf:
> :biggrin:  look foward to chillin with u guys again.and Biggs as soon as i get this monkey(CDC) off my back i will chill with u and the homies down south.its been a minute since i been down south   plus i bee want to go to a show down there too
> *


It's all good homie. Once you come down you might not wan't to go back. We got a few nice show down here, We got you covered on rooms and what ever you might need. And yup, I hear you on that CDC shit. Mine was over in 6 months After I got back from my extended vacation. 

Richard you got to make the next one. But like you said, Baby girl is more important. We had a BLAST!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool pictures bro!

I wish I was their too but, now it's New Jearsey. I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 6 2009, 11:01 AM~13496839
> *aaaaaaaaaaaw shit.coo pic of us at show.it was good to kick it with the homies.i had a good time for it been a small show.i will be back next year to help keep the shows going.  next time lets not go to that mexican spot again. :barf:
> :biggrin:  look foward to chillin with u guys again.and Biggs as soon as i get this monkey(CDC) off my back i will chill with u and the homies down south.its been a minute since i been down south   plus i bee want to go to a show down there too
> *


  you guys making me feel bad for taking you guys their  



j/k that place was garbage sorry fellas, for sure never goin back their


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 6 2009, 05:53 PM~13500962
> * you guys making me feel bad for taking you guys their
> j/k that place was garbage sorry fellas, for sure never goin back their
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WHO'S GONA BE AT THE PEGUSUS METTING THIS WEEKEND? IM GONA TRY TO SNEAK AWAY FROM THE PARTY AND CHECK IT OUT hno: :biggrin: .


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 MCBA tatt :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

B


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 6 2009, 06:53 PM~13500962
> * you guys making me feel bad for taking you guys their
> j/k that place was garbage sorry fellas, for sure never goin back their
> *


 :roflmao: its coo homie.......it was coo jus bben in the presence of some of the badest builders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2009, 05:09 PM~13564695
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


U bastard you beat me too it. I was waiting for my compa to come back from germany to do mine. That's down as fuck my brother. :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 13 2009, 10:01 PM~13567386
> *U bastard you beat me too it. I was waiting for my compa to come back from germany to do mine. That's down as fuck my brother. :0
> *


Thanks , my brother did this one


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 13 2009, 08:12 PM~13566696
> *:roflmao: its coo homie.......it was coo jus bben in the presence of some of the badest builders. :thumbsup:
> *


It was kinda like stage fright.  
My food was good they just didn't give me enough. :biggrin: Im used to big ass portions.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2009, 09:10 PM~13567511
> *Thanks , my brother did this one
> *


  M.C.B.A. To the heart. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2009, 06:09 PM~13564695
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

whats up felas.....just got home from the meeting today and there were some sick ass rides there....wish i had more pics to show but heeres a few....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm not from mcba, but it was cool talkin to you guys. So many bad ass builds. Now i know for sure i have to try shootin urethane clear...difference is like day and night. Here are a few pics i took.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tight pics!! Damn, I miss Pegasus! Does Joe still work there?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Apr 13 2009, 02:09 PM~13564695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: for life homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 18 2009, 10:05 PM~13619353
> *Tight pics!! Damn, I miss Pegasus! Does Joe still work there?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Anymore pics? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

batteries died


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 19 2009, 12:34 AM~13619709
> *batteries died
> *


Well we just got back from Jersey & maria's for a bite to eat :biggrin: . We'll have pics tomorrow


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 18 2009, 11:05 PM~13619353
> *Tight pics!! Damn, I miss Pegasus! Does Joe still work there?
> *



yeah, Joe still works there, was at the meeting last night...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 19 2009, 06:48 AM~13620277
> *yeah, Joe still works there, was at the meeting last night...
> *


Good to hear! He had plans to come over to Europe just to let him know he's welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

it was cool overthere lastnight got some tips from alot of guys including biggs teacher on a paining technique :0 .


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERE'S SOME PICS FROM JERSEY


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweeeeeeet ass pics....thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL THATS IT FOR NOW. I'LL POST MORE TOMORROW. ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 19 2009, 09:51 PM~13626796
> *Sweeeeeeet ass pics....thanks for sharing!!!
> *


  NO PROB :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAMMMNNN!!! Those are some bad ass rides. Thanks for posting up what I missed.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

awsome builds all awsome


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics. That short van is so cool.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 19 2009, 09:38 PM~13626668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those 3 look like bad ass projects


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 12:11 AM~13626982
> *Those 3 look like bad ass projects
> *


Yeah they do.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NO PROBLEM FELLAS  




> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2009, 10:11 PM~13626982
> *Those 3 look like bad ass projects
> *


YUP! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

They put that Magnum to good use on that boat.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

good job with the pics from the show , there is a grip of good shit there homie......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 19 2009, 10:30 PM~13627156
> *good job with the pics from the show , there is a grip of good shit there homie......
> *


THANKS BRO  :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERES SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

All of these pics are sick as hell man. Thanks for takin them homie!!!! Looked like a blast. Next up.....AZ!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 19 2009, 11:07 PM~13627442
> *All of these pics are sick as hell man. Thanks for takin them homie!!!! Looked like a blast. Next up.....AZ!!!!!
> *


YUP!! AZ. WILL BE A BLAST DAWG!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 20 2009, 12:17 AM~13627498
> *YUP!! AZ. WILL BE A BLAST DAWG!!!
> *


DAM SKIPPY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 19 2009, 11:17 PM~13627498
> *YUP!! AZ. WILL BE A BLAST DAWG!!!
> *


BBQ at my house after the show!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 19 2009, 11:28 PM~13627559
> *DAM SKIPPY!! :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait homie!!! I am dyin to see that 63 in person!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome pix Chris...anyone take any awards??


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome shit! :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 20 2009, 07:01 AM~13628569
> *Awesome pix Chris...anyone take any awards??
> *


WE DIDN'T EVEN HEAR WHO WON  . WE JUST HEARD "THANKS FOR COMING" & WE RUSHED TO THE AIRPORT.




> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 20 2009, 07:12 AM~13628646
> *Awesome shit! :0
> *


YUP. TONS OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MORE :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> HERE'S SOME PICS FROM JERSEY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> > HERE'S SOME PICS FROM JERSEY
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The 63 Impala should of won. There was a bunch of nice rides there but none of them had a 1/2 of what went into making this ride. The ride that won didnt even have opening doors or hood. I know first hand how they do it. so I guess next time we got to blow them out of the water.  

I got my room and rental ready for next weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 20 2009, 07:24 PM~13635891
> *The 63 Impala should of won.  There was a bunch of nice rides there but none of them had a 1/2 of what went into making this ride.  The ride that won didnt even have opening doors or hood. I know first hand how they do it. so I guess next time we got to blow them out of the water.
> 
> I got my room and rental ready for next weekend. :biggrin:
> *


Ay Biggs. Where ya stayin at over here dawg??? When are you rollin back to Cali??? Hopefully you can come up and get some grub from my house man.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn some nice pics.
I like the "aged"66 hearse what would make it pop alot more is to have a rotted body in the coffin.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Chris I look forward to meeting you guys this weekend in Phx :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 20 2009, 11:45 PM~13639384
> *Thanks for the pics Chris I look forward to meeting you guys this weekend in Phx  :biggrin:
> *


No problem, I always try to get some good pics  . Same here bro. Can't wait to get their. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 20 2009, 08:24 PM~13635891
> *The 63 Impala should of won.  There was a bunch of nice rides there but none of them had a 1/2 of what went into making this ride.  The ride that won didnt even have opening doors or hood. I know first hand how they do it. so I guess next time we got to blow them out of the water.
> 
> I got my room and rental ready for next weekend. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO!! I THOUGHT WE HAD A GREAT CHANCE TO WIN JERSEY WITH ALL THE WORK THAT WENT IT TO IT TOO!! BUT THEY LIKE WHAT THEY LIKE AND FOR WHAT EVER REASON THIS IS! I DON'T CARE! WE KNOW WHAT WENT IT TO IT BRO AND THE YEAR IS STILL NOT FINISHED!! THE OTHER SHOWS ARE COMMING UP AND WE HAVE TO MAKE ALL OF THEM  TOLEDO IS WERE YOU WILL BE DEFENDING YOUR TITLE AND I'LL BE THIER TO BACK YOU UP WITH THE LOW ROD


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

what did we place ????


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2009, 04:48 PM~13645715
> *what  did  we  place  ????
> *


IT DIDN'T BRO  BUT NOT REALLY WORRIED ABOUT IT!! THIER ARE MORE SHOWS COMMING UP BROTHER!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 21 2009, 06:11 PM~13645976
> *IT DIDN'T BRO   BUT NOT REALLY WORRIED ABOUT IT!! THIER ARE MORE SHOWS COMMING UP BROTHER!!
> *


I ment it to say did any of you guys that went place ! i think we had a M.C.B.A. brother at the show right ? Just tring to see where the metals went !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 20 2009, 08:09 PM~13636650
> *Ay Biggs. Where ya stayin at over here dawg??? When are you rollin back to Cali??? Hopefully you can come up and get some grub from my house man.
> *


I will be up there late friday night. But after the show we will stop by your pad to get some of that home cooked food before we head out.  I still don't know who all will be going with me. Roger said ok so did smallz. Lets see who else want's to roll. I am only getting a full size car this time. I put my order in to late.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2009, 05:27 PM~13646141
> *I ment  it    to  say    did  any  of you  guys  that  went    place  !  i  think  we  had  a  M.C.B.A. brother  at  the  show  right  ? Just  tring  to  see  where  the  metals  went  !
> *


NO MEDALS BRO! JUST ALOT OF PEOPLE AND I THINK CHR1S SAID THAT THREEWHEEL'N OR SOMEONE WHO IS A CLUB MEMBER WAS THIER BUT I DIDN'T GET TO MEET WITH THEM  IT'S AN NNL WHICH MEANS THAT THIER ARE ONLY FOUR OR FIVE AWARDS GET HANDED OUT BRO! SUCKS BUT WHAT YA GOING TO DO! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2009, 06:23 PM~13646671
> *I will be up there late friday night. But after the show we will stop by your pad to get some of that home cooked food before we head out.   I still don't know who all will be going with me. Roger said ok so did smallz. Lets see who else want's to roll. I am only getting a full size car this time. I put my order in to late.
> *


CALL ME WHEN YOU GET INTO TOWN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 21 2009, 05:39 PM~13646837
> *NO MEDALS BRO! JUST ALOT OF PEOPLE AND I THINK CHR1S SAID THAT THREEWHEEL'N OR SOMEONE WHO IS A CLUB MEMBER WAS THIER BUT I DIDN'T GET TO MEET WITH THEM   IT'S AN NNL WHICH MEANS THAT THIER ARE ONLY FOUR OR FIVE AWARDS GET HANDED OUT BRO! SUCKS BUT WHAT YA GOING TO DO! :biggrin:
> *


Not a club member, it was Sidewayzs15. He's a homie here on lil.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2009, 05:23 PM~13646671
> *I will be up there late friday night. But after the show we will stop by your pad to get some of that home cooked food before we head out.   I still don't know who all will be going with me. Roger said ok so did smallz. Lets see who else want's to roll. I am only getting a full size car this time. I put my order in to late.
> *



not gonna make this one, My neice's 3rd b-day saturday.......

someone else gonna have to keep you warm on this trip.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2009, 05:23 PM~13646671
> *I will be up there late friday night. But after the show we will stop by your pad to get some of that home cooked food before we head out.   I still don't know who all will be going with me. Roger said ok so did smallz. Lets see who else want's to roll. I am only getting a full size car this time. I put my order in to late.
> *


I know Chris, you, santiago, roger, smallz, el rafa, me, and there might be a couple more. As soon as we have solid numbers I will go ahead and get the grub. So does Ramen noodles and veggie burgers sound good???? :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 21 2009, 10:02 PM~13650312
> *I know Chris, you, santiago, roger, smallz, el rafa, me, and there might be a couple more. As soon as we have solid numbers I will go ahead and get the grub. So does Ramen noodles and veggie burgers sound good???? :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> *


Yeah if i was back in the Pinta. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2009, 10:28 PM~13650685
> *Yeah if i was back in the Pinta. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: . Nah we gonna eat good. I am thinkin of what to get and all and so far I got a few different thangs that'll be cookin. On the grill, slow cooker, and in the oven. Gotta feed everyone!!! See what the wifey can brew up while we are off playin Sat morning.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13648495
> *not gonna make this one, My neice's 3rd b-day saturday.......
> 
> someone else gonna have to keep you warm on this trip.....
> *


 :0 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im going to IPMS show sat. in Mobile, Aabama 

i think its gonna be ,a lot military , its at the U.S.S. Alabama battle ship memorial park


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL GUY'S THE PICS ARE IN FROM "GREGG" OF MODEL CAR MAGAZINE FROM THE NNL EAST 09 :biggrin: ENJOY  

NNL EAST 09 PICS FOR THE MAGAZINE


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Is the black '63 yours? Looks SICK!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 22 2009, 02:36 PM~13656897
> * Is the black '63 yours? Looks SICK!!
> *


JES IT IS!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 22 2009, 01:37 PM~13656907
> *JES IT IS!! :biggrin:
> *


That ride looks perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS BRO!! I HAVE A GREAT TEACHER AND FAMILY  CHR1S619 GAVE ME THE IDEA OF CHANGING THE REAR END TO A JAGG TO REALLY SET IT OFF!! THIS ONE IS FOR M.C.B.A. AND THE SOCALINC FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Ready and packed for the AZ show. Its going to be Me, Roger, Smallz, Dee and Richard. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 23 2009, 07:41 PM~13671836
> *Ready and packed for the AZ show. Its going to be Me, Roger, Smallz, Dee and Richard. :biggrin:
> *


  I'm almost ready :biggrin: Can't wait to get their!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 23 2009, 07:41 PM~13671836
> *Ready and packed for the AZ show. Its going to be Me, Roger, Smallz, Dee and Richard. :biggrin:
> *


Niice!!! Cant wait Biggs. I am going to go shoppin tomorrow for food n drinks. Any requests. I knwo Chris drinks water..... :biggrin:..


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I'M READY AND WAITING FOR CHR1S TO STOP OVER SO WE CAN HEAD OUT TO AZ.!! IF WE LEAVE ON TIME WE SHOULD BE THIER BY 2:30 AM AT PATRICS :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 23 2009, 10:34 PM~13673859
> *Niice!!! Cant wait Biggs. I am going to go shoppin tomorrow for food n drinks. Any requests. I knwo Chris drinks water..... :biggrin:..
> *


SHIT!!! When theirs no beer around. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2009, 10:59 PM~13674084
> *I'M READY AND WAITING FOR CHR1S TO STOP OVER SO WE CAN HEAD OUT TO AZ.!! IF WE LEAVE ON TIME WE SHOULD BE THIER BY 2:30 AM AT PATRICS :biggrin:
> *


I will be sleeping so make sure you keep it down fuckers!!!!! hahaha. Nah I will be up. Maybe workin on the ford a bit!!! lost the instructions for the whole thang though.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

KOOL BRO!! WE'LL HELP YOU FIX IT


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2009, 11:05 PM~13674140
> *KOOL BRO!! WE'LL HELP YOU FIX IT
> *


The Galaxie's trunk needs to be hinged then polish the ride. The Sedan is in the shop for a while though. Gotta sand it some more, hing the gas cap, doors, and trunk. THen paint the body and build it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 22 2009, 10:21 AM~13656733
> *:biggrin: WELL GUY'S THE PICS ARE IN FROM "GREGG" OF MODEL CAR MAGAZINE FROM THE NNL EAST 09 :biggrin:  ENJOY
> 
> NNL EAST 09 PICS FOR THE MAGAZINE
> *


u gonna get a feature?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2009, 12:22 AM~13674266
> *u gonna get a feature?
> *


don't know  it would be kool to get a feature with it :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13619287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

where's everyone at? I'm here waiting for them to open!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Where u at dee?


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13619287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the deep of that paint!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Where's breakfast!!? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

623-755-0372  get at me big homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Where's every one at???


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

HHHHHEERRREEEE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I'M HERE TOO FOR A BIT! :biggrin: WE MADE IT HOME FRON THE DESSERT CLASSIC SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad everyone made it back ok. Have we heard from anyone who left last night?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Were home safe guys.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 26 2009, 12:10 PM~13693449
> *Were home safe guys.
> *


Koo!!!! Now where is that topic forum that I am gonna win??????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 26 2009, 12:10 PM~13693449
> *Were home safe guys.
> *


COOL, SO.... ITS NOON, I GUESS NO BUILD OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 26 2009, 01:12 PM~13693462
> *COOL, SO.... ITS NOON, I GUESS NO BUILD OFF :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 26 2009, 12:13 PM~13693469
> *I KNOW HUH!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 26 2009, 12:12 PM~13693462
> *COOL, SO.... ITS NOON, I GUESS NO BUILD OFF :biggrin:
> *


We are all waiting for someone to post the topic. He knows who he is... :biggrin: :biggrin: El Rafa texted me and is waiting too but I think he is busy doin something.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 26 2009, 12:12 PM~13693462
> *COOL, SO.... ITS NOON, I GUESS NO BUILD OFF :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah we havin a buildoff. Don't get it twisted. Just give me a minute to make the topic.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 26 2009, 12:15 PM~13693482
> *Oh yeah we havin a buildoff. Don't get it twisted. Just give me a minute to make the topic.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Blade and kit in hand damnit!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 12:18 PM~13693499
> *Blade and kit in hand damnit!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No need to slash your wrists homie I am sure the will go easy Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 26 2009, 01:22 PM~13693833
> *No need to slash your wrists homie I am sure the will go easy Homie!  :biggrin:
> *


Oh no the blade is so I can chop up yo ride after you send it to me!!!! hahaha


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ah see you have jokes its all good I like shit talking we can do this


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Weeeellll. I would hate for this to turn into a talk session though. Pus I have seen how some of those trash talk sessions turn out on here though!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

First off Let me say THANK YOU VERY MUCH to Patrick and his Wonderful WIFE! (sorry i forgot her name :buttkick: :buttkick For having us over and all the great food. Really appreciate it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 26 2009, 03:18 PM~13694442
> *First off Let me say THANK YOU VERY MUCH to Patrick and his Wonderful WIFE! (sorry i forgot her name  :buttkick:  :buttkick  For having us over and all the great food. Really appreciate it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 They hooked it up for us and the wifey got down with the food :biggrin: Thanks again cant say it enough


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats what Fam members do!!!! Dont trip.. there will be more down the road too. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 26 2009, 03:35 PM~13694570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ah damn pics are starting to get put up


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THATS IT FROM ME!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am puttin a ton up right now


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 03:52 PM~13694702
> *I am puttin a ton up right now
> *


 :tears:  :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 03:52 PM~13694702
> *I am puttin a ton up right now
> *


Think of what you post before you post it. We have plenty to come back with! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are the rides I took pics of......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats it for the pics of the cars. I do want to throw a huge congrats out to Mr. 1/16th, Mr. Biggs, My son Kalani, TribleDawg (sorry if I misspelled) for takin home some trophies. Please add anyone if I missed them.

Also COngrats to Mr. 1/16th for his upcoming spot in Modelcars Mag along with Mr. Biggs and TribleDawg. Please add if I forgot anyone here too.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some pics of everyone at the show. 
































Here is a pic of my son Kalani. He took 1st place in the Junior category. It was the yellow Expedition with purple stripes Snaptight.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

ITS MANNY








CHR1S619








THE SQUAD








DINNER AT MY HOUZE. THANKS TO MY WIFEY MICHELLE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

AAAANND THE AFTERPARTY AT MY HOUZE!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

FINAL WAVE OF PICS!!!!
























BIGGS WITH MY SON CARMINE








MY DAUGHTER WHOOPIN CHR1S619'S AZZ
























NOT SURE WHAT WAS GOIN ON HERE BUT SOMEONE MIGHT KNOW. SORRY FOR THE BLURRY PIC!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great pics bos i took a grip of pics but i was using biggs camera so im sure big brother biggs will post them up later.......im pritty sure i got pics of every single car that was at the show.......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 26 2009, 04:50 PM~13695181
> *great pics bos i took a grip of pics but i was using biggs camera so im sure big brother biggs will post them up later.......im pritty sure i got pics of every single car that was at the show.......
> *


Yeah I tried to get as many as I could, but they just kept coming!!!!! haha. Some came out better than others so I hope he does post up the ones you got too.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, thecar pictures are great but the get-together pictures are even better! Good times!    How can get down with one of those M.C.B.A. shirts?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 26 2009, 05:14 PM~13695403
> *Man, thecar pictures are great but the get-together pictures are even better! Good times!       How can get down with one of those M.C.B.A. shirts?
> *


Mr. Biggs can hook it up Homie!!! Just give him a little while to straighten out his last order with the dude he goes through. The get together after the show was nice man. Really Good Times!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 07:19 PM~13695424
> *Mr. Biggs can hook it up Homie!!! Just give him a little while to straighten out his last order with the dude he goes through. The get together after the show was nice man. Really Good Times!!!!!
> *


Good lookin' out homie!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dats WHat We Do Big Dawg!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 26 2009, 03:57 PM~13694740
> *Think of what you post before you post it. We have plenty to come back with! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I left the ammo on the sideline dawg!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 06:30 PM~13696022
> *I left the ammo on the sideline dawg!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE PICS GUYS. GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE. PATRICK, CONGRATS TO YOUR SON ON HIS WIN!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2009, 08:59 PM~13697878
> *THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE PICS GUYS. GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE. PATRICK, CONGRATS TO YOUR SON  ON HIS WIN!!!
> *


Thanks dawg. It was a great day for all of M.C.B.A.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE AND THE BEST TIME I HAVE HAD IN A LONG TIME!!! BOS82, YOU AND THE FAMILY MADE US ALL FEEL AT HOME!! ME CASA ES SU CASA


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ay Brother. It was our pleasure man. We are both very happy everyone had such a good time. We will throw somethin in the mix again. Myself and El Rafa are gonna make next years even better.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 10:35 PM~13698278
> *Ay Brother. It was our pleasure man. We are both very happy everyone had such a good time. We will throw somethin in the mix again. Myself and El Rafa are gonna make next years even better.
> *


COUNT ON EVERYONE HELPING OUT BRO!! HOPEFULLY BY THEN IT WILL BE AT ELRAFA AND WE'LL HAVE YOU BACK IN CALI!!  BUT STILL COUNT ON US ALL THIER


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:tears: damn i wished i coulda been there! oh well theres alwayz next time! :tears:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 26 2009, 10:38 PM~13698318
> *:tears: damn i wished i coulda been there! oh well theres alwayz next time! :tears:
> *


YUP-YUP!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im going to toledo tho!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 26 2009, 09:37 PM~13698299
> *COUNT ON EVERYONE HELPING OUT BRO!! HOPEFULLY BY THEN IT WILL BE AT ELRAFA AND WE'LL HAVE YOU BACK IN CALI!!   BUT STILL COUNT ON US ALL THIER
> *


Hopefully, but if not I got El Rafa to help a brother out. I am gonna need to hit u up n try to figure out how to get back to Cali.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 10:43 PM~13698400
> *Hopefully, but if not I got El Rafa to help a brother out. I am gonna need to hit u up n try to figure out how to get back to Cali.
> *


KOOL BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 26 2009, 09:49 PM~13698473
> *KOOL BROTHER!! :biggrin:
> *


U busy tomorrow night? I will hit you up then!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2009, 09:50 PM~13698494
> *
> *


Ay dawg. You, me, and Rafa should link up one weekend and have another BBQ or some shit!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2009, 10:50 PM~13698486
> *U busy tomorrow night? I will hit you up then!!!
> *


HIT ME UP BRO!! I GO BACK TO WORK AFTER 3 1/2 MONTHS!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

NEWEST MODELS FRM MARINATES PRODIGY, DANNY AKA CHAWPS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEWEST MODELS FRM MARINATES PRODIGY, DANNY AKA CHAWPS


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's some sick work you got there!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 1 2009, 11:33 AM~13755407
> *That's some sick work you got there!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

yo is this an actual cars replica? kuz if it aint thats perfect for my 4door fleetwood


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> NEWEST MODELS FRM MARINATES PRODIGY, DANNY AKA CHAWPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 08:28 PM~13755372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think my pants are full of liquid shit right now :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

YO GUYS THX FOR THE PROPS THIS 64 WAS MY 1ST CLEAN JOB ON PATTERNS LIKE THAT I WAS USED TO PUTTING ALL KINDS OF PATTERNS I PROMISE THIS MODEL WILL BE HITTING UP YOUR SCREEN SOON I DO EM SLOWLY ON MY SPARE TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 26 2009, 05:14 PM~13695403
> *  How can get down with one of those M.C.B.A. shirts?
> *


x1000000000 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 16 2009, 12:14 AM~13902775
> *x1000000000 :cheesy:
> *


  me too 

i want 2 let me know BOSS BIGGS :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 15 2009, 11:17 PM~13902786
> *  me too
> 
> i want 2 let me know BOSS BIGGS  :biggrin:
> *


theres a show next monthe here , i wouldnt mind reppin mcba..... :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

me either lol ima be there too...hearse what u takin bro?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 1 2009, 01:30 PM~13755389
> *:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 02:28 PM~13755372
> *NEWEST MODELS  FRM MARINATES PRODIGY,  DANNY AKA CHAWPS
> 
> 
> ...





some sick ass work homie, i see marinate teackin you well


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 1 2009, 08:58 PM~13760752
> *yo is this an actual cars replica?  kuz if it aint thats perfect for my 4door fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


2 this day still the sickest 2dr lac model done IMO


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks alot homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got home from the show. I'll post pics up in the morning.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 16 2009, 11:44 PM~13910073
> *Just got home from the show. I'll post pics up in the morning.
> *


Cant wait to see them!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 16 2009, 10:44 PM~13910073
> *Just got home from the show. I'll post pics up in the morning.
> *


NO do it now cavron lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 16 2009, 11:49 PM~13910099
> *NO do it now cavron lol!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Het hey calm down!!!!! He is slow ok......!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+May 16 2009, 11:49 PM~13910099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

I do not know any more where look of the head with your réalizations..It is good for eyes..
And congratulation for photos of this post..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 16 2009, 11:49 PM~13910099
> *NO do it now cavron lol!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 17 2009, 04:30 AM~13910612
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: whats up big Al!!!! and hurry and put the pics up pinche chris lol im at work waiting to see what i missed out by being here yesterday!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 17 2009, 09:20 AM~13911378
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up big Al!!!! and hurry and put the pics up pinche chris lol im at work waiting to see what i missed out by being here yesterday!!!
> *


Yes sir!! Give me like 5 min. So sorry for the delay :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 08:23 AM~13911400
> *Yes sir!! Give me like 5 min. So sorry for the delay :biggrin:
> *


LOL whats up brother!!!!! i was about to text and wake your a$$ up so you could post them.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Haha!! That's cool. I'll be posting in a bit.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice i know you got more lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Damb looks like i missed a hell of a show! pics look great Chris thank you for posting them up bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 17 2009, 10:23 AM~13911737
> *Damb looks like i missed a hell of a show! pics look great Chris thank you for posting them up bro.
> *


no problemo!! :biggrin: got one more set hold on buddy  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 09:25 AM~13911749
> *no problemo!! :biggrin:  got one more set hold on buddy   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

AND THATS ALL FOLKS :biggrin: 

I HAD A BLAST AT THE SHOW. HOPE TO SEE MORE OF THE MCBA FAM AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great pics brother im going to have to put my request in for the weekend of the show in san diego!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 17 2009, 10:36 AM~13911792
> *great pics brother im going to have to put my request in for the weekend of the show in san diego!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEAH!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 09:38 AM~13911804
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  HELL YEAH!
> *


what date is that show again???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 17 2009, 10:46 AM~13911850
> *what date is that show again???
> *


AUG 9


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I will be there. Already got that time off!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 11:19 AM~13912035
> *I will be there. Already got that time off!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 11:41 AM~13912134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a chris , it was good to see you and the rest of the s.d. car representing . it was real cool kickin it with every one i had great time , great job with all the pics . ill see you guys in aug.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 17 2009, 03:56 PM~13913482
> *a chris , it was good to see you and the rest of the s.d. car representing . it was real cool kickin it with every one i had great time , great job with all the pics . ill see you guys in aug.
> *


SAME HERE BRO!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man it looks like there were some great builds there. 

Thanks for taking and posting the pics!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE SHOW WAS COOL YESTERDAY,IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH EVERYONE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Uploading my pics. I'll be posting in a few here.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

More to come in a few


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Awready. Here some more. photobucket is actin hella slow.
























































































Ill post more tomorrow. Laterz


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

GOOD JOB WITH THE FLICKS ,ANY MORE OF THAT BLUE ELCO , THATS CLEAN HOMIE .........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I got a shot or two when it was leaving. I still gotta finish uploading the photos.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting up your pics darkside they look great!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

who's, who here? (l.i.l. screen names) i know who biggs,smalls are but everyone else


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Front Row from L to R Big Dee, Rookiefromcali, Biggs, Smallz
Second row from L to R MR 1/16th, Darkside Customs, Chris619, Raiderpride,Tribeldogg


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

good to know thanx


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HELLO EVERYONE!! I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT THIS SHOW WAS A GOOD TURN OUT AND M.C.B.A. REPP'N HARD AS ALWAYS!!  WHAT WAS THE BEST FOR ME WAS WHEN "GARY" A FELLOW MODEL CAR BUILDER TOLD ME THAT HE WAS FOLLOWING MY BUILD ON MY 1963 LOW ROD FROM THE BEGINING. :biggrin: HE SAID IT WAS GREAT TO SEE IT IN PERSON AND HE COULDN'T BELEAVE IT WAS BUILT FROM A R/C BODY :biggrin: SO MY TROPHY WAS HAVING "GARY" TAKE A PICTURE WITH "THREE THE HARD WAY!!"  THANK YOU GARY AND HERE IS THE PICTURE OF YOU WITH MY CUSTOM SCRACTH BUILT 1/16TH SCALE 1963 IMPALA LOW ROD


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL PAN BIMBO WALKED AWAY WITH ALMOST ALL OF THE KITS THEY WERE SELLING AT TH SHOW!! IT WAS LIKE WALKING INTO THE LOCAL SWAPMEET!! 
" TODO SE VENDE!!! " AND HE WAS OFF TO THE RACE'S!!! HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU LUCKY YOU DIDN'T GET JACKED FOOL!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 18 2009, 11:31 PM~13929939
> *WELL PAN BIMBO WALKED AWAY WITH ALMOST ALL OF THE KITS THEY WERE SELLING AT TH SHOW!! IT WAS LIKE WALKING INTO THE LOCAL SWAPMEET!!
> " TODO SE VENDE!!! " AND HE WAS OFF TO THE RACE'S!!! HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU LUCKY YOU DIDN'T GET JACKED FOOL!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like James just got kicked out the damn house!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 19 2009, 12:55 AM~13930120
> *Looks like James just got kicked out the damn house!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!!!!  GET OUT BISH!! PINCHI PAN TOSTADO  HE HAD TO "JAM" :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 19 2009, 12:00 AM~13930157
> *I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!!!!   GET OUT BISH!! PINCHI PAN TOSTADO  HE HAD TO "JAM" :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: . Well its a long walk for homie!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I THINK HE RAN HOME!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 19 2009, 12:08 AM~13930202
> *I THINK HE RAN HOME!! :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD DAWG!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I KNOW HUH


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 19 2009, 12:08 AM~13930202
> *I THINK HE RAN HOME!! :biggrin:
> *


Well you know, I had to grab a trampoline first so I could bounce back across the border. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2009, 09:33 AM~13932266
> *Well you know, I had to grab a trampoline first so I could bounce back across the border. LOL :biggrin:
> *


WAS IT SOMETHING LIKE DIS?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........BISH.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 19 2009, 12:28 PM~13934290
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I had soo much shit to bring back that I hired some help


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2009, 12:34 PM~13934377
> *I had soo much shit to bring back that I hired some help
> 
> 
> ...


TEAM WORK PUTOS!! PORFAVOR BELIEAVE IT!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I know its a bit late but here are all the pics we took on Mr Biggs camera in AZ.

Desert Scale Classic










































































































































ill post some more up when i get home.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

kewl pics carnal! thanx for sharing them!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: DAM WE WERE EVERYWHERE IN THE SHOW!! BLACK SHIRTS ALL OVER DA PLACE!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics Richard.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

COULDN'T RESIST!! :biggrin: 








































SEXY BISH DANCE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

AND MORE OF THE BEST NIGHT EVER!!  

































































































OH YEAH, ESLEEPING FUGLY!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 22 2009, 09:52 PM~13975211
> *COULDN'T RESIST!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA Damn , Marcus looks faded as fuck.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

We where all faded and had a good time. Look foward to doing it again soon.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:13 PM~13975353
> *We where all faded and had a good time.  Look foward to doing it again soon.
> *


X2. SAN DIEGO SHOW!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

You forgot to add the one when that asshole trooper pulled us over for no reason. I guess all he seen was bald head's.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn. I bet he regrets pullin ya'll over.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

good god i just got home and all ready posting up the good pics ill keep the pics i got for black mail :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 22 2009, 11:00 PM~13975659
> *good god i just got home and all ready posting up the good pics ill keep the pics i got for black mail  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  And video


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:04 PM~13975682
> * And video
> *


thats right


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 23 2009, 12:09 AM~13975703
> *thats right
> *


ooohh sssnnnnaaaaaapppp!!!!  
SAN DIEGO SHOW IS CREEPING UP EVERYONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 22 2009, 10:14 PM~13975731
> *ooohh sssnnnnaaaaaapppp!!!!
> SAN DIEGO SHOW IS CREEPING UP EVERYONE!! :biggrin:
> *


lol get your cameras ready


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Damn! That's a shitload of pics!! I see some supernice rides, I like all the fanatasy type of rides. Thanx!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay guys thats it for tonite i got like 200 Plus pics to go so ill do them when i get to work tomorrow............. ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 22 2009, 10:13 PM~13975353
> *We where all faded and had a good time.  Look foward to doing it again soon.
> *


Homie anytime M.C.B.A. is in my house they are gonna enjoy.. Family takes care of each other. Next time I just gotta get more food and Alchy!!!!  That E&J tasted oh so good though. :biggrin: Might bring some to the SD show for myself.hahahaa


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT PICS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ill have some more pics up after lunch


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx for posting these up bro . 
i dont think anyone else posted anything from the AZ. show , looks great Richard ......


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

RIGHT CLICK, SAVE AS!! :biggrin:   Thanx for all the supernice pics!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Im glad everyone is enjoying the pics ill have another round of pics in a little bit...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thats it for the cars now for some of the pics at the bbq at bos82s house 
















You cant see me 








































This is when the mothersday buildoff what getting put together


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Bomb ass cigars. I just got another box for the S.D. show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 23 2009, 10:28 PM~13982241
> *Bomb ass cigars. I just got another box for the S.D. show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


guess i better pick up a bottle of sake........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll bring the Tequilla


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

there it is cigars sake and tequila what else can you ask for...... maybe some beer no?????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice pics ! The guy that was there with the large scale engine and the the raildrag mini copper is my neighbor ! His name is Wes Campbell ! Even being deaf he is a cool builder to hang out with ! Me and Big C have blast hanging out with him , you should see some of his new shit ! If you guys ever get a chance to see him again at another show take a minute to meet him , his a 100% hobbiest and fun as shit to talk to about modeling !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics up!!!

D this is his new build that he's working on.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea seen it before he left ! It looks way better on that table right there !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 24 2009, 11:25 AM~13984055
> *there it is cigars sake and tequila what else can you ask for...... maybe some beer no?????
> *


FOOOODDDD!!!!! hahaha. I will get the beer.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 24 2009, 06:12 PM~13985777
> *FOOOODDDD!!!!! hahaha. I will get the beer.
> *


BEER?? NO E&J?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 24 2009, 06:53 PM~13986016
> *BEER?? NO E&J?
> *


homie that is already in the bag!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 24 2009, 06:56 PM~13986046
> *homie that is already in the bag!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Matter of fact I think I am gonna dip into some here in a little bit man. :biggrin: :biggrin: Get me feelin real nice when midnight hits!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13986070
> *Matter of fact I think I am gonna dip into some here in a little bit man. :biggrin:  :biggrin: Get me feelin real nice when midnight hits!!!!!! hahahaha
> *


BRING ME SOME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13986070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Who has got the info for the show in SD is it in August??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13986247
> *Who has got the info for the show in SD is it in August??
> *


AUG. 9, 2009


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 24 2009, 07:09 PM~13986155
> *BRING ME SOME!!! :biggrin:
> *


I will be bringin some along with the cigar for you man.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13986247
> *Who has got the info for the show in SD is it in August??
> *


Your not allowed!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 24 2009, 09:42 PM~13987456
> *I will be bringin some along with the  cigar for you man.
> *


COOL!!! I'LL BE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 24 2009, 09:46 PM~13987501
> *COOL!!! I'LL BE WAITING  :biggrin:
> *


June 5th!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 24 2009, 09:47 PM~13987506
> *June 5th!!!!!
> *


Well I'll smoke one of mines today then :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 24 2009, 09:49 PM~13987532
> *Well I'll smoke one of mines today then :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!! I will be too later on. one of them Yac ones homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13987589
> *LOL!!! I will be too later on. one of them Yac ones homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 24 2009, 09:43 PM~13987469
> *Your not allowed!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: Where is your progress foo??


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 24 2009, 10:12 PM~13987750
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: Where is your progress foo??
> *


 in the tank!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LAKERS</span></span> baby.!!!!!!
Spanked that denver nugget ass. :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2009, 09:56 PM~14043085
> *LAKERS</span></span> baby.!!!!!!
> Spanked that denver nugget ass. :0
> *


yeah yeah yeah...................


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 29 2009, 10:00 PM~14043129
> *yeah yeah yeah...................
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Did you see Carmelo crying. :tears: 
Coors light as cold as the Denver nuggets that have gone fishing.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14043207
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Did you see Carmelo crying.  :tears:
> Coors light as cold as the Denver nuggets that have gone fishing.
> *


hahahaha. I turned the game off in the third!!! I knew it was over. Looks like its gonna be Magic and Lakers!!!!!......maybe :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 2 2009, 12:41 AM~14069451
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO IT CARNAL!! NO WORKING!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 2 2009, 08:59 AM~14070366
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO IT CARNAL!! NO WORKING!
> *


x2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Should be fixed


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: i saw it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Aaaaaaw the good time's. :biggrin: See what your missing Johnny.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

goooooot deawwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 2 2009, 09:07 PM~14077782
> *goooooot deawwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DAM CAMBODIAN. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 08:09 PM~14077813
> *DAM CAMBODIAN.  :biggrin:
> *


tu sabes brother.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 2 2009, 09:24 PM~14078028
> *tu sabes brother.....
> *


I will be at the shop till midnight primo. :biggrin: drinking some grape drank.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 08:25 PM~14078054
> *I will be at the shop till midnight primo.  :biggrin: drinking some grape drank.
> *


im watching the dodger game right now sanding the 70 so it will be ready for paint tomorrow what time you off???


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW there are some bad ass pics of some bad ass builds 1 and 2 pages back


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got back from the IPMS show. Pretty cool show. I forgot my camara :angry: so no pics. Mr. 1/16th will post some up later.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 07:29 PM~14114233
> *Just got back from the IPMS show. Pretty cool show. I forgot my camara :angry: so no pics. Mr. 1/16th will post some up later.
> *


X2. Still gotta headache.. LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 6 2009, 07:47 PM~14114343
> *X2. Still gotta headache.. LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL BROTHERS IT WAS A GREAT SHOW!! I HAD A BLAST WITH THE CREW AND WE STARTED SINCE LAST NIGHT WERE WE DROVE OVER TO CH1S619 PAD AND WE GOT TO TALKING AND ENJOYING THE CARONAS AND MALABU  
AFTER WE TAPPED INTO 12 PACKS OF FUN WE HAD TO LEAVE ABOUT 1:30 AM BACK TO THE HOUSE SO WE COULD GET SOME REST BEFORE THE SHOW. "WRONG" I GOT SICK AND HAD THE CHITZ!! :angry: I ATE A BIG BAG OF DORITOS AND COULDN'T REALLY SLEEP  PAN BIMBO GOT UP BEFORE I GOT UP AND WE CALLED CHR1S AND BOSE ABOUT 1,000 TIMES AND WE DROVE OVER TO CHR1S'S HOUSE AND WE FOUND THEM PASSED OUT!! SO HERE WE GO :biggrin: 

CHR1S619








BOSE82


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Thats a VERY nice build!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I KNOW HUH!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeahz, thanks for postin up the pics bro.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 6 2009, 10:34 PM~14115184
> *:0  Thats a VERY nice build!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao at santiago :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you forgot a couple Santiago. 
Remember we were gonna buy this for Smallz, but couldn't find the owner.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

AND THE LAST ONE OF THIS MEXICAN WHO GOT THIRD WITH HIS"1964 IMPALA"!! IT'S A 63!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

congrats primo and thank you for postim up all these pics show looked like fun wish i could of made it out but we have more shows around the corner so get ready for us........


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

Those are some sick photos....where do i go to buy one of those MCBA shirts?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

we should have a party for all the az guy up here in lake havasu city when it cools down..i wish we had a show up here like we use to.but there is only one show in laughlin nv in oct. but its a car show with a model show but the judges suck...they let die craps enter...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 7 2009, 12:07 AM~14116239
> *we should have a party for all the az guy up here in lake havasu city when it cools down..i wish we had a show up here like we use to.but there is only one show in laughlin nv in oct. but its a car show with a model show but the judges suck...they let die craps enter...
> *


JUST AZ GUYS? I WANT TO GO TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hell who wants to go...i just think it would be cool..its kinda a half way point for everyone..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 7 2009, 12:15 AM~14116282
> *hell who wants to go...i just think it would be cool..its kinda a half way point for everyone..
> *


I WOULD BE DOWN FOR A TRIP TO HAVASU!! LET ME KNOW IF YOU PLAN SOMETHING


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 HOLLY CHIT MAIN!!!! WELCOME "importmadness" TO THE FAMILY!!! IT'S ON NOW BROTHERS!! WE ARE GROWING MORE EVERY DAY


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 7 2009, 06:31 AM~14116963
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  HOLLY CHIT MAIN!!!! WELCOME "importmadness" TO THE FAMILY!!!  IT'S ON NOW BROTHERS!! WE ARE GROWING  MORE EVERY DAY
> *



thanks brother...i just hope i can get out of this builders block and start buildin.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

If things worked out for a trip up here to havasu.. who will all be down?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 7 2009, 10:09 AM~14117623
> *If things worked out for a trip up here to havasu.. who will all be down?
> *


I'M IN!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 7 2009, 12:13 AM~14116275
> *JUST AZ GUYS? I WANT TO GO TOO!! :biggrin:
> *




Damn!!!! Chris heard beer and he wants to go on road trip!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 7 2009, 04:45 PM~14120078
> *I'M IN!!
> *


X2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Had a great time this weekend!!!!!! Thanks Chris, James, and Santiago!!!!! Everyone....I will post up my findings and gifts from the SoCal Inc. crew this weekend. Thanks again guys. Santiago.. thank you for posting the pics up. Except for the one where I am trying to sleep off being drunk FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 7 2009, 10:07 PM~14122779
> *Had a great time this weekend!!!!!! Thanks Chris, James, and Santiago!!!!! Everyone....I will post up my findings and gifts from the SoCal Inc. crew this weekend. Thanks again guys. Santiago.. thank you for posting the pics up. Except for the one where I am trying to sleep off being drunk FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Anytime homie. We take care of each other like that. I hope you enjoy those kits you got.
And that Corona and Malibu was no joke. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 7 2009, 10:14 PM~14122825
> *Anytime homie. We take care of each other like that. I hope you enjoy those kits you got.
> And that Corona and Malibu was no joke. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: . I will be posting up pics of everything I got in my topic in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

TOOK THIS VIDEO AT THE SHOW OF THE IMPALA  
LOW ROD 63 IPMS 09 THIRD PLACE WINNER


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats on your win Brother.  Looks like you guys had a good time, even a lil burned out. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 10 2009, 02:33 AM~14146937
> *TOOK THIS VIDEO AT THE SHOW OF THE IMPALA
> LOW ROD 63 IPMS 09 THIRD PLACE WINNER
> *




THAT BITCH IS SOOO DAMN SMOOTH :biggrin: 


IF THAT TOOK 3RD, I DONT WANNA SEE WHAT TOOK 1ST AND 2ND


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2009, 09:42 PM~14156682
> *THAT BITCH IS SOOO DAMN SMOOTH :biggrin:
> IF THAT TOOK 3RD, I DONT WANNA SEE WHAT TOOK 1ST AND 2ND
> *


Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHERS!! FIRST WAS A KLEAN 54 MERC AND SECOND WAS A SWEET 54 FORD F-100 TRUCK  I KNOW THE SECOND PLACE WINNER AND IT WAS FAIR :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

going to try and do my part this weekend to rep M.C.B.A. midwest ! 










Cameras on the charger so i'll try to get as many pics as i can of the M.C.B.A. members enjoying the show and pics of the builds that get entered this year ! Later Brothers !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2009, 05:58 AM~14178205
> *going  to  try  and  do  my  part  this  weekend  to  rep  M.C.B.A. midwest  !
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!! Hell yeah!, get a lot of pics


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2009, 06:58 AM~14178205
> *going  to  try  and  do  my  part  this  weekend  to  rep  M.C.B.A. midwest  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DDDDAAAAMMMMMMMM!!!!!! YOU CAN HAVE YOUR OWN CAR SHOW!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah David, Rep that shit homie!!! As always!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Cant wait to see some pics MINI!!!!!!!!! i got my popcorn ready im sure were in for a show..........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

M.C.B.A DID GOOD TODAY FELLAS ! EVERY MEMBER TOOK HOME SOME GOLD ! 










WE ALL A GREAT DAY , NICE SHOW , AND COOL LUNCH ! OH I GAVE HEARSE ANOTHER HAND OUT AFTER THE SHOW !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2009, 03:46 PM~14187575
> *M.C.B.A DID  GOOD  TODAY  FELLAS !  EVERY MEMBER TOOK  HOME  SOME  GOLD !
> OH  I  GAVE  HEARSE  ANOTHER  HAND  OUT  AFTER  THE  SHOW !
> 
> ...


that wasnt funny ya dick....  but i had a great time this year and got great deals.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2009, 03:46 PM~14187575
> *M.C.B.A DID  GOOD  TODAY  FELLAS !  EVERY MEMBER TOOK  HOME  SOME  GOLD !
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE GOLD GUY'S. WAY TO REP.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Once this asshole get's the shirts done, I will get them out to all the manbers. :biggrin: there is a few other members looking into making some too.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 04:10 PM~14187702
> *Once this asshole get's the shirts done, I will get them out to all the manbers.  :biggrin:  there is a few other members looking into making some too.
> *


Where's the art bigg dawg? Their waiting :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 14 2009, 03:38 PM~14187867
> *Where's the art bigg dawg? Their waiting  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 14 2009, 04:38 PM~14187867
> *Where's the art bigg dawg? Their waiting  :biggrin:
> *


Now That I got more time on my hand's I will get it to you this week bro.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2009, 02:46 PM~14187575
> *M.C.B.A DID  GOOD  TODAY  FELLAS !  EVERY MEMBER TOOK  HOME  SOME  GOLD !
> 
> 
> ...


great job guys congrats on all the gold!!!!!!!!

and mini i think thats bs about your ride bro it has a bad ass paint job it should of won i would like to see the car that took it..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2009, 03:46 PM~14187575
> *M.C.B.A DID  GOOD  TODAY  FELLAS !   EVERY MEMBER TOOK  HOME  SOME  GOLD !
> 
> 
> ...


So are all you guys REALLY tall, or is MINI just REALLY short..... Congrats on the wins guys....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2009, 05:46 PM~14187575
> *M.C.B.A DID  GOOD  TODAY  FELLAS !  EVERY MEMBER TOOK  HOME  SOME  GOLD !
> 
> 
> ...


in all actuality every LIL member took home gold too..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2009, 10:53 AM~14193929
> *in all actuality every LIL member took home gold too..
> *


that was posted in off topic Little D!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 15 2009, 08:57 AM~14193093
> *So are all you guys REALLY tall, or is MINI just REALLY short.....  Congrats on the wins guys....
> *


Mini's just short. :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 15 2009, 08:57 AM~14193093
> *So are all you guys REALLY tall, or is MINI just REALLY short.....  Congrats on the wins guys....
> *


lol.both were tall and yes mini is short...lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

did you upload your pics mini????? or did i miss them?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 15 2009, 12:27 PM~14194712
> *lol.both were tall and yes mini is short...lol
> *


yea i might be short but i got a great aim LOL! Wish tyler could of got a pic of that LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2009, 11:43 AM~14195578
> *yea  i  might  be  short  but  i  got  a  great  aim  LOL! Wish  tyler  could  of  got  a  pic of  that  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


i thought he tok the pic as you hit me????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 15 2009, 12:39 PM~14194831
> *did you upload your pics mini????? or did i miss them?
> *


up loading right now!

i didn't get many of the show most are just our members builds!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 15 2009, 01:44 PM~14195589
> *i thought he tok the pic as you hit me????
> *



it would be on your camera if he did


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nope it was right before you hit me , i was looking away.....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2009, 01:43 PM~14195578
> *yea  i  might  be  short  but  i  got  a  great  aim  LOL! Wish  tyler  could  of  got  a  pic of  that  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah had lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIG C'S 


























































*BIG C MONTE TOOK FRIST IN LOWRIDER !*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2009, 01:43 PM~14195578
> *yea  i  might  be  short  but  i  got  a  great  aim  LOL! Wish  tyler  could  of  got  a  pic of  that  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


That was funny as hell!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I dunno what was funnier, the hit or the reaction. :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

lol x2 hell he still had 1 eye crossed when he left


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IBLDMYOWN


















*IBLDMYOWN'S 39 TOOK 2ND IN LOWRIDER !*


















*67 SECOND IN STREET MACHINE !*


































*49 TOOK FRIST IN MODIFIED OUT OF BOX *


































*41 TOOK FRIST IN TRUCKS*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

youcantfademe


























































































*MY BATTERY QUITE AND I DIDN'T GET A PIC OF HIS 3RD PLACE DIO BUT HE DID WIN A 3RD !*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO THE UNDERTAKER DIDN'T PLACE???...WOW!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 15 2009, 12:07 PM~14195779
> *lol  x2  hell he still had 1 eye crossed when he left
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2009, 12:22 PM~14195916
> *youcantfademe
> 
> 
> ...


* IT WAS A SECOND , NOT A THIRD...... *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINIDREAMS INC.


















































*FWD CADDY TOOK 3RD IN LOWRIDER !*


































*70 TOOK 3RD IN CURBSIDE ! IT WAS NOT ALLOWED TO GO INTO CUSTOM CAUSE IT HAD A TIP MOTOR AND NO BODY MODS ~*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NON MEMBERS BUT STILL LIL HOMIE CNDYBLU66'S










*TOOK 1ST IN JUNIOR *</span>

AND 3RD ITH A VETTE BUT I DIDN'T GET A PIC ! 

WE HAD A COOL ASS TIME !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MORE PICS FROM THE SHOW LATER ON ~! I GOT BABIES TO FEED !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx for sharing them awesome pics mini!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting up all the pics mini sounds like you guys had a great time out there....... the cars look pimp brothers!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Conrat's are in place once again my brother's. All them rides looked clean.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2009, 05:14 PM~14199041
> *Conrat's are in place once again my brother's. All them rides looked clean.
> *


x2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!! I think we all had a great time and picked up some good stuff.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 06:10 PM~14187702
> *Once this asshole get's the shirts done, I will get them out to all the manbers.  :biggrin:  there is a few other members looking into making some too.
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man you guys repped out there Mini!!!! Great job and congrats to everyone.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 15 2009, 04:14 PM~14199041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

x4 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOS ANGELES LAKERS. 2009 CHAMP'S.
































































The Greatest. fuck jordan.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 17 2009, 09:11 PM~14223172
> *The Greatest. fuck jordan.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: 


CHI TIL I DIE!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont have a team for basketball soo 

WOOHOOOO

BUT THE FUCK JORDAN :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


NOOOO JORDAN #1 OF ALL TIME


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 17 2009, 08:13 PM~14223199
> *:0  :0  :0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> CHI TIL I DIE!
> *


IF IT WERN'T FOR HIS SHOES HE WOULD BE LONG FORGOTTEN A LONG TIME AGO. :biggrin: 
THAT'S OLD SHIT THIS IS THE NEW ERA.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 17 2009, 08:13 PM~14223206
> *i dont have a team for basketball soo
> 
> WOOHOOOO
> ...


NOT FOR LONG. 

WHAT HAS HE DONE FOR YOU LATELY, IS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NOT just the shoes he was a great player


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 17 2009, 09:15 PM~14223229
> *IF IT WERN'T FOR HIS SHOES HE WOULD BE LONG FORGOTTEN A LONG TIME AGO.  :biggrin:
> THAT'S OLD SHIT THIS IS THE NEW ERA.
> *


Where would either of those cats be without phil jackson?  

He's a smart man.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 17 2009, 08:17 PM~14223249
> *NOT  just the shoes he was a great player
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 17 2009, 08:17 PM~14223255
> *Where would either of those cats be without phil jackson?
> 
> He's a smart man.
> *


THATS THE BEST THING YOU SAID ALL DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 17 2009, 09:18 PM~14223273
> *THATS THE BEST THING YOU SAID ALL DAY. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 17 2009, 08:19 PM~14223291
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THE BEST PART IS,,,,, THEY DID IT WITH NO SHACK.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 17 2009, 09:16 PM~14223241
> *NOT FOR LONG.
> 
> WHAT HAS HE DONE FOR YOU LATELY, IS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT. :biggrin:
> *


same people will say when kobe is retired , just like the WAS remark i said


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 17 2009, 08:21 PM~14223319
> *same people will say when kobe is retired , just like the WAS  remark i said
> 
> *


I SEE YOU ARE STILL BUT HURT FROM THE WHIPPING WE GAVE THE MAGIC. OH I UNDERSTAND YOUR PAIN BRO, REALY I DO  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 17 2009, 09:20 PM~14223313
> *THE BEST PART IS,,,,, THEY DID IT WITH NO SHACK.
> *


now shaq i didnt care for much , he was big and tall.... for his height he should be good inside ....i bet theres people that could do shaq job that are same size if givin the chance


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 17 2009, 09:23 PM~14223345
> *I SEE YOU ARE STILL BUT HURT FROM THE WHIPPING WE GAVE THE MAGIC. OH I UNDERSTAND YOUR PAIN BRO, REALY I DO   :biggrin:
> *


i didnt care who won or loss :biggrin: 


i stopped watchin when jordan retired , i might get back into it one day lol

i watch football now , thats only cuz my father n law is diehard steelers so i got into it few years ago


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 17 2009, 08:23 PM~14223351
> *now shaq i didnt care for much , he was big and tall.... for his height he should be good inside ....i bet theres people that could do shaq job that are same size if givin the chance
> *


BYNUM DID GOOD AND HE IS JUST A KID. GASOL DID THE SAME AND SHACK WAS TWICE HIS SIZE. IT WASENT THE SIZE , BUT THE SKILL..


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

WOOOOOOOW!!!!!! Are we still talkin bout these tards????? hahahaha. Juuust kiding everyone.......calm down...... breaf....b4 your ches starts to hurt...... :biggrin: Shaq diesel is a beast!!!! Kobe is the shit!!!!! and there are a ton of young laker players ready to grow through the league!!!! Its all over and time for some damn Football!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 17 2009, 11:46 PM~14225684
> *WOOOOOOOW!!!!!! Are we still talkin bout these tards????? hahahaha. Juuust kiding everyone.......calm down...... breaf....b4 your ches starts to hurt...... :biggrin: Shaq diesel is a beast!!!! Kobe is the shit!!!!! and there are a ton of young laker players ready to grow through the league!!!! Its all over and time for some damn Football!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Get back to drinking your HATERAID and build something!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 01:43 PM~14229997
> *Get back to drinking your HATERAID and build something!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  I heard that shit was bad for ur health!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 18 2009, 12:48 PM~14230053
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  I heard that shit was bad for ur health!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 01:43 PM~14229997
> *Get back to drinking your HATERAID and build something!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: . caaaaalm down bro!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:. no hating really in that. Just ready for some football. I gave the Lakers some props there. Just kinds gonna be hard for me to do that with the Raiders!!!!!!! :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I know some of you guys got to make it out to the show i hope we will all be seeing some pics later????????? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 20 2009, 08:13 PM~14250128
> *I know some of you guys got to make it out to the show i hope we will all be seeing some pics later????????? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 DONT HOLD OUT ON US....WE WANT TO SEE THOSE MILITARY PLANES....LOL


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 20 2009, 07:47 PM~14250322
> *X2 DONT HOLD OUT ON US....WE WANT TO SEE THOSE MILITARY PLANES....LOL
> *


lol..... got caught up at work matt!!!! My bad i forgot to call to let you know i wasnt going to make it to the meet..... My fat a$$ is still at work.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin: Here's one...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

congrat's to all the brother's who won.  and to all the other brothers who Represented today. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats MKD904 and to anyone else who may have won. Way to rep!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 20 2009, 11:03 PM~14250432
> *:biggrin:  Here's one...
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie and to all the others who rep'ed


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2009, 11:06 PM~14250838
> *congrat's to all the brother's who won.   and to all the other brothers who Represented today. :biggrin:
> *


 X3!! M.C.B.A. WORLD WIDE BABY!!!! :biggrin: CANGRATS BROTHERS!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Whats up guys thought Id throw n some pics of wat I came out with from the show :biggrin: 









My 1st award winning car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

CANGRATS BROTHERS
any more pics on your willys side shot and of the motor


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 21 2009, 04:23 PM~14255842
> *Whats up guys thought Id throw n some pics of wat I came out with from the show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 21 2009, 08:19 PM~14257659
> *congrats bro!!!!!!
> *


X2. 
I bet them military builders didnt even know what hit em when you all walked in there. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha yea, Hell it shocked me LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 20 2009, 09:03 PM~14250432
> *:biggrin:  Here's one...
> 
> 
> ...


These are awsome look clean as hell bro.
Congrats on the wins everybody.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Jun 21 2009, 04:40 PM~14255963
> *CANGRATS BROTHERS
> any more pics on your willys side shot and of the motor
> *


As requested by lowvanman, heres a couple more pics of the willys. Unfortunately I dont hav ne more recent pics than the one earlier, and its on display @ pegasus rite now so hope these of when it was almost finished u like  


















If anyone who was at the show got pics of it post them up so he can c wat it looks like wit the grille and lights LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BAD ASS BUILD BROTHER!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Trust me i have seen this one in person and it is HELLA clean.Flawless and most importantly simple.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

finally found card adaptor and uploaded pics from Ontario IPMS show on the 20th....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE PICS BRO!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

framedragger aka Best of Show


































AJ128 impala buildoff 60


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWEET PICS BRO!! THANKS FOR SHARING THEM WITH US! :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

are all you guys from out west? or do you have members everywhere?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 27 2009, 02:16 AM~14313215
> *are all you guys from out west?  or do you have members everywhere?
> *


SOME OF US BUT MOSTLY "WORLD WIDE"


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got home from MCBA's chop shop. I had a good time. Got some paint on a 65 impala. (pics in the morning) Thanks to Biggs, Tribal Dogg,  Raider Pride, & Undercoverimpala for the all the help & tips and lowridermodels and mad indian for coming over too.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 28 2009, 10:45 PM~14325433
> *Just got home from MCBA's chop shop. I had a good time. Got some paint on a 65 impala. (pics in the morning) Thanks to Biggs, Tribal Dogg,  Raider Pride, & Undercoverimpala for the all the help & tips and lowridermodels and mad indian for coming over too.
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 28 2009, 10:45 PM~14325433
> *Just got home from MCBA's chop shop. I had a good time. Got some paint on a 65 impala. (pics in the morning) Thanks to Biggs, Tribal Dogg,  Raider Pride, & Undercoverimpala for the all the help & tips and lowridermodels and mad indian for coming over too.
> *




pics, pics, pics :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 29 2009, 07:44 AM~14327266
> *pics, pics, pics :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: IT'S RAINING!!! WTF!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 29 2009, 09:28 AM~14328018
> *:angry: IT'S RAINING!!! WTF!
> *


no rain here. Just heat. ALot of it too.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 29 2009, 09:34 AM~14328073
> *no rain here. Just heat. ALot of it too.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Amazing stuff on the tables


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

uote=CHR1S619,Jun 28 2009, 10:45 PM~14325433]
Just got home from MCBA's chop shop. I had a good time. Got some paint on a 65 impala. (pics in the morning) Thanks to Biggs, Tribal Dogg,  Raider Pride, & Undercoverimpala for the all the help & tips and lowridermodels and mad indian for coming over too.    
[/quote]
It was cool to go and check out the chop shop.it was great to see the fellas at work. Hope that you learned some airbrushing skills. Now you won't be putting that airgun down now lol. Next time ill take my rides to work on. Also the cigs are ready for smoke out in S.D. In aug.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Jun 29 2009, 09:55 PM~14335895
> *It was cool to go and check out the chop shop.it was great to see  the fellas at work. Hope that you learned some airbrushing skills. Now you won't be putting that airgun down now lol. Next time ill take my rides to work on. Also the cigs are ready for smoke out in S.D. In aug.
> *


Cool bro, I can't wait!! I might have some of the ones I had in AZ too :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I will take a few good one's too.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2009, 10:30 PM~14336294
> *HELL YEAH PRIMO IT ON!!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn!!! I guess I am gonna have to bring you a couple of them Cogniac ones Chris!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 29 2009, 10:40 PM~14336427
> *Damn!!! I guess I am gonna have to bring you a couple of them Cogniac ones Chris!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!!! DAMN WE'RE ALL GONNA GET SMOKED OUT!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 29 2009, 11:08 PM~14336814
> *HELL YEAH!!! DAMN WE'RE ALL GONNA GET SMOKED OUT!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah. I am gonna get those ones with the green leaves inside!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SOME PIX FROM PEGASUS MEETING


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PICS BRO!! NICE RIDES TOO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 30 2009, 09:02 AM~14339974
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  NICE PICS BRO!! NICE RIDES TOO
> *


x2 look sweet bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

who brought the Bombs out?


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 30 2009, 10:00 AM~14339952
> *SOME PIX FROM PEGASUS MEETING
> 
> 
> ...


Models are looking good . One of these times when I make it down south I'll have to check out one of the meetings.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

eh, how often do you guys meet out there? i wanna go :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 30 2009, 10:00 PM~14347354
> *eh, how often do you guys meet out there?  i wanna go :biggrin:
> *


Once a month. you are more then welcome to stop by, bring some eye candy with you to share with the homie's.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 7 2009, 12:07 AM~14116239
> *we should have a party for all the az guy up here in lake havasu city when it cools down..i wish we had a show up here like we use to.but there is only one show in laughlin nv in oct. but its a car show with a model show but the judges suck...they let die craps enter...
> *



does anyone want to do this still?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 1 2009, 09:49 AM~14350862
> *does anyone want to do this still?
> *


YEAH!! WHEN?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i dont know some time when it cools off...its been super hot out side.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 30 2009, 08:27 PM~14346297
> *who brought the Bombs out?
> *


SOME GUY NAMED MIKE MENDOZA


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 1 2009, 03:34 PM~14354409
> *SOME GUY NAMED MIKE MENDOZA
> *


You mean Mendoza, Sanchez, Dominquez, Rodriquez, De LA Cruz? Never head of him before. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 1 2009, 06:39 PM~14355680
> *You mean Mendoza, Sanchez, Dominquez, Rodriquez, De LA Cruz? Never head of him before. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> finally found card adaptor and uploaded pics from Ontario IPMS show on the 20th....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Come on mikey, post your pics from you [email protected] the meeting!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 1 2009, 09:30 PM~14358201
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WHATS UP EVERYONE! JUST CAME BACK FROM THE TUESDAY NIHGHT CRUZ IN DOWN TOWN SAN DEIGO TONIGHT A I AM BRINING IT TO ALL OF YOU!! ENJOY


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THESE PICTURE MY 5 YEAR OLD LIL GIRL TOOK WHILE I DROVE THRU THE PARKING LOT :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit, Im rollin with you next Tuesday over there for sure bro!! Any pics of Statutory Grape??


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MY EX-WIFE 56 OVAL WINDOW GERMAN OG BUGG


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL FOR CHECKING OUT THE TUESDAY NIGHT CRUZ WITH ME AND MY LIL GIRL TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

nice pics carnal :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

man thats a sswweeeettt cruizzzzze!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS GUY'S!! IT WAS A BLAST :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice Pics Santiago. Glad you got to spend that time with your daughter doin something you enjoy man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 8 2009, 01:58 AM~14409613
> *Nice Pics Santiago. Glad you got to spend that time with your daughter doin something you enjoy man.
> *


AMEN BROTHER! SHE ENJOYED IT MORE!! IN THE MORNING SHE WILL BE A PRESCHHOL GRAD AND I WILL BE THIER


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 8 2009, 01:17 AM~14409641
> *AMEN BROTHER! SHE ENJOYED IT MORE!! IN THE MORNING SHE WILL BE A PRESCHHOL GRAD AND I WILL BE THIER
> *


Sounds like a great plan man. CONGRATS TO HER!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT pics Thanks.....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet pics.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
BAD ASS!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone has any mcba decals...or know who can make some...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

man!! i love those pictures i wish i would live in us too... first thing i would buy would be a lolo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DA CAMBODIAN IMPALA


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 10:35 PM~14612124
> *DA CAMBODIAN IMPALA
> *



holly shit lolololololol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHA I STILL LAUGH AT IT :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 11:35 PM~14612124
> *DA CAMBODIAN IMPALA
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 10:35 PM~14612124
> *DA CAMBODIAN IMPALA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 9 2009, 01:39 PM~14425211
> *i was wondering if anyone has any mcba decals...or know who can make some...
> *



anymore?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 1 2009, 11:20 AM~14646549
> *anymore?
> *


decals for what? windows, computer, or cars?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 9 2009, 01:39 PM~14425211
> *i was wondering if anyone has any mcba decals...or know who can make some...
> *



Im working on getting some make up for us they will be about 4 inch so you can put them on your car your bike or what ever floats your boat............. ill have them soon so ill be getting everyones info as soon as i get them.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 1 2009, 11:20 PM~14650239
> *Im working on getting some make up for us they will be about 4 inch so you can put them on your car your bike or what ever floats your boat............. ill have them soon so ill be getting everyones info as soon as i get them.....
> *


nice homie. Gonna roll deep the right way huh??


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i wanted some to put on my models and my display


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:  :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.
M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.M.C.B.A.*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I hope you fellas in SD get alot of pics for us less fortunate souls that didnt get to make it to the show..........Chris im sure you and Biggs are on your phones out there so if you see this take lots of PICSSSSSSSSSSSS..........................


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I got you primo!! I'll post them up later tonight.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Magnficent all the pics... :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL HERE THEY ARE AFTER ALL THE BS IS NOW! HERE ARE PICTURE FORM MY HOUSE AT THE BBQ ON THE 8TH OF AUGUST  
THE CREW CHILLING IN MY OFFICE AS I TAKE THEM TO THE GAS LAMP DISTRICT FRO SOME CHILL TIME AND HAVE A FEW DRINKS IN SAN DIEGO  









THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS BREAKFAST MEETING AT MY HOTEL :biggrin: 









AT THE HOUSE CHILLING AT THE BBQ. :biggrin: 








THE LADYS HERE BUT NOT THIER!  









MAD INDIAN CHILLING TALKING WITH FLORINS DAD :biggrin: 









FLORIN WAS WELCOMED TO M.C.B.A. AT THE SOCALINC SHOP :biggrin: 









PAUL AND SANDY KICKING IT AT THE BBQ/OUT DOOR THEATER  









THE THEATER ON THE PATIO WATCHING "HANG OVER"

















AND THEIR WAS PLEANTY OF FOOD TO GO AROUND FOR 50 PEOPLE  








 AND SOME GOOD CIGARS THANKS TO MAN INDIAN  

AND YOU HAD TO BE HERE TO SEE THIS ONE!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















































AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST "EL BORACHO" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









THANK YOU ALL HOW MADE IT OUT TO THE HOUSE AND FOR BRINGING THE DRINKS AND FOOD AND FUN AND MOVIE "ROGER-BIGGDEE AND HIS LADY-SMALLZ-MAD INDIAN AND FAMILY-CHR1S619-DARKSIDEBORACHO-FLORINAND HIS DAD-MR.BIGGS-RAIDERPRIDE AND HIS WIFE-PAUL AND SANDY-BOSE82 AND FAMILY-SHERMAN-LOWRIDERMODEL AND HIS WIFE MONICA-AND ME!!" WE ALL HAD A BLAST AND I HOPE WE CAN DO THIS AGAIN WITH MORE OF YOU!!! M.C.B.A./SOCALINC IS A BIG FAMILY AND REMEMBER" WE TAKE CARE OF FAMILY!! "
MR.1/16TH


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMFAO SO HARD I FELL OUTTA MY FUCKIN CHAIR. THANKS FOR POSTING THOSE PICS BROTHA. THAT WAS SOME REAL FUN WE ALL HAD AT YOUR PAD. THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE, AND THE HOSPITALITY.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Man wish i could have made it..... ill be there for the next one for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 08:33 PM~14798040
> *LMFAO SO HARD I FELL OUTTA MY FUCKIN CHAIR. THANKS FOR POSTING THOSE PICS BROTHA. THAT WAS SOME REAL FUN WE ALL HAD AT YOUR PAD. THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE, AND THE HOSPITALITY.
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER!! THIS IS SOCAL STYLE!! THATZ THE WAY WE ROLL!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey santiago it was cool for you to open up your pad to everyone...it was a blast.thanx again for the bbq and thanx to you and mr.biggs for saving me that nite!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 17 2009, 08:52 PM~14798268
> *hey santiago it was cool for you to open up your pad to everyone...it was a blast.thanx again for the bbq and thanx to you and mr.biggs for saving me that nite!
> *


FAMILIA CARNAL!! :biggrin: THATZ THE WAY M.C.B.A./SOCALINC. ROLLZ


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 17 2009, 06:30 PM~14797999
> *:biggrin:  WELL HERE THEY ARE AFTER ALL THE BS IS NOW! HERE ARE PICTURE FORM MY HOUSE AT THE BBQ ON THE 8TH OF AUGUST
> THE CREW CHILLING IN MY OFFICE AS I TAKE THEM TO THE GAS LAMP DISTRICT FRO SOME CHILL TIME AND HAVE A FEW DRINKS IN SAN DIEGO
> 
> ...



lol, you guys look you all had a really good time


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 17 2009, 09:44 PM~14798958
> *lol, you guys look you all had a really good time
> *


 WE SURE DID!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 07:33 PM~14798040
> *LMFAO SO HARD I FELL OUTTA MY FUCKIN CHAIR. THANKS FOR POSTING THOSE PICS BROTHA. THAT WAS SOME REAL FUN WE ALL HAD AT YOUR PAD. THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE, AND THE HOSPITALITY.
> *


So my wife wanted to know how exactly the skiniest mutha fucka there had the most issues with those plastic chairs???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 17 2009, 11:00 PM~14800221
> *So my wife wanted to know how exactly the skiniest mutha fucka there had the most issues with those plastic chairs????  :biggrin:
> *


I'M STILL WOUNDERING TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 17 2009, 10:03 PM~14800252
> *I'M STILL WOUNDERING TOO! :biggrin:
> *


probably cause the skinniest mofo drank the most liquer that night......maybe.....I know I had a good amount too.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 17 2009, 11:04 PM~14800268
> *probably cause the skinniest mofo drank the most liquer that night......maybe.....I know I had a good amount too.
> *


   50/50


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 17 2009, 10:04 PM~14800279
> *     50/50
> *


well.....I know thats how the drinks started out....but I can't take credit for anything over 75% liquer.   . ok maybe a couple of em.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good times!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I KNOW HUH!?!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I was good hanging out with all the Family. We got to do it again soon, with or without a show.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2009, 10:25 PM~14800565
> *I was good hanging out with all the Family. We got to do it again soon, with or without a show.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: we should plan something


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 17 2009, 10:31 PM~14800656
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  we should plan something
> *


Yup! Thats what im talking about. :biggrin: Let's set it up soon.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2009, 11:35 PM~14800706
> *Yup! Thats what im talking about.  :biggrin: Let's set it up soon.
> *


RRREEEEEAAAALLLLLL SSSOOOOOOOOONNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 18 2009, 02:28 PM~14806779
> *RRREEEEEAAAALLLLLL SSSOOOOOOOOONNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Real sooooooon Yeah that would be fun. Dad and me really had fun at that party. Hospitality food talk everything was great. Thanks for the invite homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 18 2009, 07:45 PM~14809771
> *Real sooooooon Yeah that would be fun. Dad and me really had fun at that party. Hospitality food talk everything was great. Thanks for the invite homie.
> *


ANYTIME LIL BRO!!


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi thanks for having us over you pad it was awsome. We had a great time. I'm down for another get together but where up here or back in S.D. We will be in touch soon thanks again .mad indian


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 20 2009, 07:02 PM~14832690
> *Hi thanks for having us over you pad it was awsome. We had a great time. I'm down for another get together but where up here or back in S.D. We will be in touch soon thanks again .mad indian
> *


anywhere bro! We'll try to plan something soon


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 09:12 PM~14833515
> *anywhere bro! We'll try to plan something soon
> *


SOUND GREAT TO ME!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

We need to do an mcba picnic cruise in, where we all gather and bring our rides in to show off, and our builds in progress at the time, if I get my house all cleaned up before cactus classic its on the day before the show at my house, we will do a potluck dinner and maybe my lake will be filled by then, I have plenty of propperty for everyone to kick it at,if you get too wasted my pad is opened to stay at, ill let yall know what's up


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 21 2009, 10:40 PM~14845309
> *We need to do an mcba picnic cruise in, where we all gather and bring our rides in to show off, and our builds in progress at the time, if I get my house all cleaned up before cactus classic its on the day before the show at my house, we will do a potluck dinner and maybe my lake will be filled by then, I have plenty of propperty for everyone to kick it at,if you get too wasted my pad is opened to stay at, ill let yall know what's up
> *


 :0 I'M DOWN MARKY MARK!! LET ME KNOW IF THIS GOES DOWN


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Im down...... Once I get out there :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 10:42 PM~14845329
> *:0  I'M DOWN MARKY MARK!! LET ME KNOW IF THIS GOES DOWN
> *


X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 11:42 PM~14845329
> *:0  I'M DOWN MARKY MARK!! LET ME KNOW IF THIS GOES DOWN
> *


X3


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

It's on Marky Mark. I'll bring the EJ and coke for James


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 22 2009, 11:13 AM~14847812
> *It's on Marky Mark. I'll bring the EJ and coke for James
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 22 2009, 10:13 AM~14847812
> *It's on Marky Mark. I'll bring the EJ and coke for James
> *


yupp we gonna do a potluck and do some mexican food,so whatever yall want to bring,my house is about 35 mins from the show,ill have my motor home there that sleeps 3 comfratbly,and i have a 5th wheel trailer that will prolly sleep 3-4,mi casa es su casa! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*i cant hold back anymore...i gotta post these pics of the brother james at santiagos pad........................</span>*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*shouldnt of passed out bro cuz this is what happens................*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01034.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>passed out on santiagos bed................*











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....
Fuck my stomach hurts from laughing.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Aug 22 2009, 11:13 AM~14847812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK, YA'LL HOOKED MY ASS UP GOOD!! LAST TIME I EVER PASS OUT AGAIN AROUND YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 22 2009, 08:47 PM~14850602
> *i cant hold back anymore...i gotta post these pics of the brother james at santiagos pad........................</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> shouldnt of passed out bro cuz this is what happens................
> ...


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

ya shoulda known better anyway!I'd sleep with one eye open around them lol!




> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 08:27 PM~14850901
> *IM DOWN :biggrin:
> FUCK, YA'LL HOOKED MY ASS UP GOOD!! LAST TIME I EVER PASS OUT AGAIN AROUND YOU GUYS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Aug 22 2009, 09:00 PM~14851148
> *ya shoulda known better anyway!I'd sleep with one eye open around them lol!
> *


I KNOW HUH!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I HAD TO BURN THE BED SPEAD AND PILLOWS AFTER THAT!! GOT ANOTHER SET I HAD FROM XMAS  GO0T TWO SETS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 09:15 PM~14851271
> *I HAD TO BURN THE BED SPEAD AND PILLOWS AFTER THAT!! GOT ANOTHER SET I HAD FROM XMAS   GO0T TWO SETS
> *


HAHA :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man thats funny. I think james learned though lol :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up so cal m.c.b.a. :wave: :wave: . i was wondering what shows are coming up down there ? i want to go to one whats the the best upcoming show ?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 27 2009, 07:48 PM~14903524
> *whats up so cal m.c.b.a.  :wave:  :wave: . i was wondering what shows are coming up down there ? i want to go to one whats the the best upcoming show ?
> *


What up Pancho. We got the rout 66 coming up along with vicorville and Tattmans show and cruzing for a cure.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 07:20 PM~14903944
> *What up Pancho. We got the rout 66 coming up along with vicorville and Tattmans show and cruzing for a cure.
> *


 :biggrin: yupp what he said


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 07:20 PM~14903944
> *What up Pancho. We got the rout 66 coming up along with vicorville and Tattmans show and cruzing for a cure.
> *



theres gonna be a show in victorville? when and where?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Victorville is a good show! Good vendors & a cool show


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 08:24 PM~14904694
> *Victorville is a good show! Good vendors & a cool show
> *




where in vic and when bro? 

is it that same spot where them foos that where jackin shit, gonna be? in some park? :scrutinize: :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14904742
> *where in vic and when bro?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Sun, 11/22/2009
Categories
Competitions, Show
Location
Hook Community Center
14973 Joshua Street
Victorville, CA 92394
United States
Times
9:00AM-5:00PM
Admission Fees
$10.00 Fee for competition entry.Covers first 3 models. $1.00each additional.Juniors[12 yrs.under]FREE.
Description
24 categories.1-3 place awards,plus Master Awards,Special awards. Cars,Ships,Armor,Soft skin,Aircraft,Sci-fi,Figures,Small Scale,Large Scale,Misc. Watercraft,Die Cast,and more.Vendors will be there .Vendor tables-$35.00. Award Sponsorships-$29.00


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 08:31 PM~14904771
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Sun, 11/22/2009
> ...



good lookin out homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Google is great :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

ima diffidently be there, 4 sho :thumbsup: --- who else is going? anybody rolling together or meeting up there?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 27 2009, 09:40 PM~14904860
> *ima diffidently be there, 4 sho  :thumbsup:  ---  who else is going?  anybody rolling together or meeting up there?
> *


yup, darkside, mr 1/16th, & me for sure will be their


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 09:44 PM~14904921
> *yup, darkside, mr 1/16th, & me for sure will be their
> *


All of us too! :biggrin: fo sho....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2009, 08:15 PM~14915706
> *All of us too!  :biggrin: fo sho....
> *


 

but no more drunk pics of anyone anymore!! :angry:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 28 2009, 08:15 PM~14915706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone caught posting up pics will be delt with!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 28 2009, 09:32 PM~14916332
> *Ill be there for sure!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> anyone caught posting up pics will be delt with!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 28 2009, 09:32 PM~14916332
> *Ill be there for sure!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> anyone caught posting up pics will be delt with!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


And he ain't bullshitting neither. :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 28 2009, 09:18 PM~14915726
> *
> 
> but no more drunk pics of anyone anymore!! :angry:
> *


gotta have someone post pics for us on the other coast :cheesy:


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

uh oh! :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2009, 09:52 PM~14916454
> *And he ain't bullshitting neither.  :angry:
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2009, 10:52 PM~14916454
> *And he ain't bullshitting neither.  :angry:
> *


OK!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Mcba party allday saturday the day before cactus classic, I got plenty of property for everyone to park,we will have a blast, marky mark is having a potluck, bring what you can: 

Marky mark is going to have enchilladas and fideo along with his house, make a list of what everyone can bring.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SEE IF I CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE BRO!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*Had Biggs come by my work today for one of my car club meetings after a little talk looks like this will be a meeting spot for M.C.B.A. will be working on a good time we will keep everyone posted......*


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope I can make it out to a meeting once I get back to cali. Soon....Very soon.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:17 AM~14978051
> *Hope I can make it out to a meeting once I get back to cali. Soon....Very soon.
> *


hell ya primo cant wait to hove you down here with us


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> *Had Biggs come by my work today for one of my car club meetings after a little talk looks like this will be a meeting spot for M.C.B.A. will be working on a good time we will keep everyone posted......*
> [/quot
> 
> Very nice place. Underground, big meeting room and surounded by million's of dollars worth of bad ass rides.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 4 2009, 12:19 AM~14978057
> *hell ya primo cant wait to hove you down here with us
> *


wifey n kids will be in Cali Oct 1st for good. I gotta wait for my transfer for my work. Then its on!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:20 AM~14978063
> *wifey n kids will be in Cali Oct 1st for good. I gotta wait for my transfer for my work. Then its on!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


That's some nice news. Do I see a home coming party coming up. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 12:23 AM~14978077
> *That's some nice news. Do I see a home coming party coming up.  :biggrin:
> *


I am movin in with the InLaws so the party needs to be somewhere else, but hell yeah!!!!! Hopefully I am not waiting too long for my transfer.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:26 AM~14978085
> *I am movin in with the InLaws so the party needs to be somewhere else, but hell yeah!!!!! Hopefully I am not waiting too long for my transfer.
> *


my house :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Party at my pad the day before cactus classic


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 12:28 AM~14978093
> *my house :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a plan. Not sure if I am gonna be there for the cactus classic, but when I get out there the party at Chris's pad sounds good.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:29 AM~14978101
> *Sounds like a plan. Not sure if I am gonna be there for the cactus classic, but when I get out there the party at Chris's pad sounds good.
> *


 :yes: :yes: ANY TIME


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 12:32 AM~14978113
> *:yes:  :yes:  ANY TIME
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:33 AM~14978115
> *
> *


 :biggrin: I'M READY :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 12:34 AM~14978125
> *:biggrin:  I'M READY :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha. soon dawg....very soon....I HOPE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:35 AM~14978128
> *hahahaha. soon dawg....very soon....I HOPE!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 01:34 AM~14978125
> *:biggrin:  I'M READY :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!! I'M READY FREDDY!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2009, 12:37 AM~14978134
> *ME TOO!! I'M READY FREDDY!!!
> *


Who's Freddy n why haven't I met him??? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THIS WEEKEND. CARNE ASADA!! WHO'S DOWN?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 01:40 AM~14978146
> *THIS WEEKEND. CARNE ASADA!! WHO'S DOWN?
> *


SATURDAY?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 12:40 AM~14978146
> *THIS WEEKEND. CARNE ASADA!! WHO'S DOWN?
> *


Shit I ain't got no plans. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WERE AT BRO?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 4 2009, 12:28 AM~14978097
> *Party at my pad the day before cactus classic
> *


we should have it the day of the show. we got the park next door. and we will have 2 hrs to kill whyle they do the judging. I think it would be much better. I will bring some stuff for a bar-b-que.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 12:42 AM~14978157
> *Shit I ain't got no plans.  :biggrin:
> *


LET'S DO IT! I GOT THE GRILL & MEAT!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 12:44 AM~14978168
> *LET'S DO IT! I GOT THE GRILL & MEAT!!
> *


I will know by tomorrow primo, if it's on I will cal you tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 01:44 AM~14978168
> *LET'S DO IT! I GOT THE GRILL & MEAT!!
> *


WERE AND WWWWWHHHHEEEEEEEEENNNNN!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2009, 12:46 AM~14978174
> *WERE AND WWWWWHHHHEEEEEEEEENNNNN!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


YOU DOWN FOR FIESTA ISLAND AGAIN?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 01:50 AM~14978186
> *YOU DOWN FOR FIESTA ISLAND AGAIN?
> *


YUP!!!! THIS SATURDAY?????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2009, 12:51 AM~14978189
> *YUP!!!! THIS SATURDAY?????
> *


YUP!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 01:52 AM~14978195
> *YUP!
> *


I'M GOING SHOOTING IN THE MORNING AND I'LL BE THIER AFTER!! 
I HAVE CORN TORTILLAS I'LL BRING!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

shit if it was next weekend i would be able to make it im off


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 4 2009, 01:55 AM~14978210
> *shit if it was next weekend i would be able to make it im off
> *


CALL IN SICK!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2009, 12:56 AM~14978211
> *CALL IN SICK!
> *


X2


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 12:58 AM~14978217
> *X2
> *


saturday or sunday??????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

lets make it for next saturday, we will roll up. Im sure with a weeks notice more of the homies will be able to make it. 
whait i got a baby shower and twinns party next week. daaaaam.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 01:05 AM~14978234
> *lets make it for next saturday, we will roll up. Im sure with a weeks notice more of the homies will be able to make it.
> *


FUCK IT, WHEN IT'S MORE CONNIVANCE FOR EVERYONE. I'M DOWN FOR NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 02:08 AM~14978238
> *FUCK IT, WHEN IT'S MORE CONNIVANCE FOR EVERYONE. I'M DOWN FOR NEXT WEEK.
> *


MAKE IT ON SUNDAY! I DON'T HAVE CHURCH


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I'LL BE AT FIESTA ISLAND THIS WEEKEND. WHO EVER IS DOWN LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 02:13 AM~14978255
> *WELL I'LL BE AT FIESTA ISLAND THIS WEEKEND. WHO EVER IS DOWN LET ME KNOW.
> *


I'LL BE THEIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2009, 01:11 AM~14978251
> *MAKE IT ON SUNDAY! I DON'T HAVE CHURCH
> *


WHENEVER BRO, IT'S ALL GOOD WITH ME  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

but next week there is 3 thing going on. Baby shower, twinns party and tatmans show.t


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can any of you homies try to find some cheap as fuck snap kits at the show for my son? like $5 or less kind of shit....

we don't shit here for that and they wat $16.99 or more for snappers at the shops here


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 01:14 AM~14978260
> *but next week there is 3 thing going on. Baby shower, twinns party and tatmans show.t
> *


WELL THIS WEEKEND THEN :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lmk what's up for the weekend, I just thought I'd be cool to do something the day before at my pad but its cool I see!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 4 2009, 07:21 AM~14979176
> *Lmk what's up for the weekend, I just thought I'd be cool to do something the day before at my pad but its cool I see!
> *


i'm talking about this weekend bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The offer still stands at my house in newberry springs the day before the show so if anyone wants to stop by!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 4 2009, 01:38 AM~14978300
> *can any of you homies try to find some cheap as fuck snap kits at the show for my son? like $5 or less kind of shit....
> 
> we don't shit here for that and they wat $16.99 or more for snappers at the shops here
> *


x2 my son been all in my kits .... and hes only 4......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14982499
> *x2 my son been all in my kits .... and hes only 4......
> *


Tell me about it ! i made Mason a box of crap for him to mess with cause he was getting into all the kits in the hobby room !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 01:13 AM~14978255
> *WELL I'LL BE AT FIESTA ISLAND THIS WEEKEND. WHO EVER IS DOWN LET ME KNOW.
> *


Where the fuck is Fiesta Island?? Is it cause Im white that I dont know about it?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 4 2009, 06:08 PM~14983925
> *Where the fuck is Fiesta Island?? Is it cause Im white that I dont know about it?? :biggrin:
> *


YUP!! NO ******'S ALLOWED :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2009, 07:28 PM~14984819
> *YUP!! NO ******'S  ALLOWED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 4 2009, 07:56 PM~14985069
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: What's up bro


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Chill Laxin. Whats good in CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 4 2009, 08:04 PM~14985130
> *Chill Laxin. Whats good in CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Heat & humid  maybe hit the beach up this weekend tho :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 08:13 PM~14985175
> *Heat & humid    maybe hit the beach up this weekend tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 4 2009, 12:14 AM~14978041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of car club are you in and what kind of cars do you have there? Let me know mad indian


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 07:40 PM~14984926
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey chris what is fiesta island? Let me know mad indian


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 4 2009, 09:04 PM~14985592
> *What kind of car club are you in and what kind of cars do you have there? Let me know mad indian
> *


All scion's and they sell lexus, toyota and scion. Longo toyota in El Monte. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 4 2009, 09:10 PM~14985639
> *Hey chris what is fiesta island? Let me know mad indian
> *


it's a strip at the bay here in SD. it's the only place you can park on the sand. It's a chill spot.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 09:31 PM~14985810
> *it's a strip at the bay here in SD. it's the only place you can park on the sand. It's a chill spot.
> *


You won't catch my car in the sand no way.... :0 Only paved street's for me, with no pot hole's. :biggrin: My 30's don't like pot hole's.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 09:36 PM~14985866
> *You won't catch my car in the sand no way.... :0 Only paved street's for me, with no pot hole's.  :biggrin: My 30's don't like pot hole's.
> *


Its cool bro, theirs other cars :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 4 2009, 09:04 PM~14985592
> *What kind of car club are you in and what kind of cars do you have there? Let me know mad indian
> *


Its an all scion car club bro i have been a part of every major scion car club here in cali. started out with Team Scion West then we became Scion Evo, i have been a part of scinergy and now i host club fuscion... here are some pics of some of the events that i have thrown for my clubs let me know what you think. ill post some pics and the links where you can see the rest ...............

My girls 








random pics of the show 








































this is a car we build with 5axis 









part one 
part two

this is just one of the events i threw last year i missed am getting ready for another show here pritty soon another reason i dont always have enought time to put into my builds


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 10:39 PM~14985900
> *Its cool bro, theirs other cars  :biggrin:
> *


yup! like my caddy on the side of the road and it's not sand


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 4 2009, 10:23 PM~14986349
> *Its an all scion car club bro i have been a part of every major scion car club here in cali. started out with Team Scion West then we became Scion Evo, i have been a part of scinergy and now i host club fuscion... here are some pics of some of the events that i have thrown for my clubs let me know what you think. ill post some pics and the links where you can see the rest ...............
> 
> My girls
> ...


That's cool primo!! Let me know when's the next show. I want to go to 1 out their. The shows out here are to great.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2009, 11:03 PM~14986690
> *yup! like my caddy on the side of the road and it's not sand
> *


Yup, the caddi was out their last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 11:25 PM~14986800
> *That's cool primo!! Let me know when's the next show. I want to go to 1 out their. The shows out here are to great.
> *


sure will primo the next show im going to try and get lowriders and jdm eye candy....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 4 2009, 11:30 PM~14986831
> *sure ill primo the next show im going to try and get lowriders and jdm eye candy....
> *


Cool!!! Just say when & I'll be their!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 4 2009, 07:23 PM~14986349
> *Its an all scion car club bro i have been a part of every major scion car club here in cali. started out with Team Scion West then we became Scion Evo, i have been a part of scinergy and now i host club fuscion... here are some pics of some of the events that i have thrown for my clubs let me know what you think. ill post some pics and the links where you can see the rest ...............
> 
> *


you got a hookup for JDM toyota parts?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2009, 01:17 AM~14987198
> *you got a hookup for JDM toyota parts?
> *


Primo got's the hook up for almost everything. :biggrin: He takes care of all my familys cars.


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 4 2009, 10:23 PM~14986349
> *Its an all scion car club bro i have been a part of every major scion car club here in cali. started out with Team Scion West then we became Scion Evo, i have been a part of scinergy and now i host club fuscion... here are some pics of some of the events that i have thrown for my clubs let me know what you think. ill post some pics and the links where you can see the rest ...............
> 
> My girls
> ...


Hey this is cool I like those xboxes there nice. Let me know when you have another show I'd like to check it out. Hey also do you get good deals on these cars-let me know because I need to get my mom one she likes the car version let me know so I can get her one late mad indian. One more thing how's your inlaws pad over at the hill was it in any danger from the fire? I hope not and everything is cool late mad indian


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 4 2009, 10:23 PM~14986349
> *Its an all scion car club bro i have been a part of every major scion car club here in cali. started out with Team Scion West then we became Scion Evo, i have been a part of scinergy and now i host club fuscion... here are some pics of some of the events that i have thrown for my clubs let me know what you think. ill post some pics and the links where you can see the rest ...............
> 
> My girls
> ...




i remember a few years ago we have scion evo in my town cuz my buddy was pres and i use to hang out with them..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ya bro scion evo is every where we even have a chapter in Japan.....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Bump!!!!!!!!I hope everyone who got to go to the Route 66 show today took a grip of pics and post them up for all of us to see................


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2009, 02:20 PM~15127602
> *Bump!!!!!!!!I hope everyone who got to go to the Route 66 show today took a grip of pics and post them up for all of us to see................
> *


I got a couple pics primo


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 19 2009, 03:01 PM~15127840
> *I got a couple pics primo
> *


Hell ya bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 19 2009, 03:01 PM~15127840
> *I got a couple pics primo
> *


Well get to posting!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15129429
> *Well get to posting!! :biggrin:
> *


uploading as I type :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like it was a good show. Thanks for the pics Chris!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 19 2009, 09:15 PM~15129801
> *Looks like it was a good show. Thanks for the pics Chris!!
> *


sure was! more to come


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting up some pics primo i wish i would of been able to make it to the show but you know how work can get in the way....... looks like i missed a ton of great builds


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Sep 19 2009, 09:27 PM~15129884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bad azz rides!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 20 2009, 01:23 AM~15131271
> *Bad azz rides!!!! :0 :0 :0
> *


Yes sir!! Still have some more pics. I'll be posting them up in a bit.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 20 2009, 10:35 AM~15132661
> *Yes sir!! Still have some more pics. I'll be posting them up in a bit.
> *


HELL YA!!!!!! post them up primo..........


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 20 2009, 02:20 PM~15133810
> *HELL YA!!!!!! post them up primo..........
> *


yeah thanks chris for taking the time to post them up..!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHAS! HERE ARE THE REST OF THEM.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

AND THAT'S ALL FOLKS. IT WAS A GOOD SHOW, I HAD FUN!. I'LL BE AT THE SHOW NEXT WEEK AS WELL.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 20 2009, 02:40 PM~15133913
> *AND THAT'S ALL FOLKS. IT WAS A GOOD SHOW, I HAD FUN!. I'LL BE AT THE SHOW NEXT WEEK AS WELL.
> *


Kool. Did anyone get any pics of the 1:1's as well??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 02:45 PM~15133933
> *Kool. Did anyone get any pics of the 1:1's as well??
> *


I THINK SDRODDER DID.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 20 2009, 02:47 PM~15133943
> *I THINK SDRODDER DID.
> *



Yeah give me a second i will post em


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright here wee gooo's


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

More :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Last couple. This car was fucking sweet. Wish i could have it. But i will have it in 1/24-25 scale :biggrin: Can u say next project.






































I got way more detailed pics that will help me. Glad i finaly found it in real life


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick pics bro. I like all those rides!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

congrats to all the family on their awards.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2009, 09:59 PM~15137075
> *congrats to all the family on their awards.
> *


GRACIAS TEACHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2009, 07:59 PM~15137075
> *congrats to all the family on their awards.
> *


X2! NO ONE GOT PICS OF THE GUY THAT BACKED HIS FORD FAIRLANE VERT INTO THE FIRE HYDRANT AND KNOCKED IT OVER? HIS CAR LOOKED LIKE A GEYSER TILL HE PULLED IT FOWARD,THEN THE WATER WAS FLOWING LIKE MAD DOWN 4TH ST! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 20 2009, 11:54 PM~15138260
> *X2! NO ONE GOT PICS OF THE GUY THAT BACKED HIS FORD FAIRLANE VERT INTO THE FIRE HYDRANT AND KNOCKED IT OVER? HIS CAR LOOKED LIKE A GEYSER TILL HE PULLED IT FOWARD,THEN THE WATER WAS FLOWING LIKE MAD DOWN 4TH ST! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOW THATZ MESSED UP !!! FUNNY!! BUT MESSED UP


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 20 2009, 09:57 PM~15138290
> *NOW THATZ MESSED UP !!! FUNNY!! BUT MESSED UP
> *


IT WAS TOO FUNNY..SORRY! THANX FOR THE AWESOME PICS FELLAS,I SEEN MY RIDES IN THEM PHOTOS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANK YOU CHR1S FOR TAKING THIS PICTURE FOR ME!! :biggrin: I KNOW I MISSED A GREAT EVENT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Enjoyed kicking it with the Familia at the show, even in the hot mall. 

Gotta give some Props to Kitbashers and the guys involved with the show, it's my second year going to this show and they put out a good show, they already have plans for making next years show better.

Congrats to all the builders and for everyone that won. There were some great new builds out and some about 12 to 13 years old that still look like they were finished last month.

Always great to talk to some new builders and some that i don't see for some time.


:h5:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Let me know what I got to take Al. Im taking my eazy-up too. sowe can have some nice shade. Along with some nice food.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i like the way you posted up your ride next to biggs, Roger. When we going to take that bad boy for a cruise??


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 02:00 AM~15138854
> *i like the way you posted up your ride next to biggs, Rodger. When we going to take that bad boy for a cruise??
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Saw a few MCBA members over at the Carousel Mall in San Bernardino for the Route 66 events. I didn't know where else to place these pics but I'm sure some of the builders of these cars are in this topic. Much props for those that attended and took time out to display their talents.

Cool sponsors were giving out beginner level models cars for the kids. This was a great father and son experience, me and my son built a 57 Bel-Air.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Photobucket is really slow so I'm only doin a few at a time.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Luxury Camino with the extended A-Arms


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Please feel free to post up your pics in this topic brother and thank you for taking your time to share these pics with us im sure the guys will appreciate it as well..........


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 09:30 AM~15140531
> *Please feel free to post up your pics in this topic brother and thank you for taking your time to share these pics with us im sure the guys will appreciate it as well..........
> *



Thanks bro, I would have stopped and talk to a few of you guys wearing the MCBA black shirts, but my family wanted to go and have breakfast before we went outside in the heat to view the Route 66 Cars. When I was younger, I used to build lowrider model cars. I must admit, seeing these cars on display have inspired me to start building again, but this time around I will have my son as my sidekick. Seems that I got bitten by the lowrider model car bug again. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 08:39 AM~15140608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  thanks 4 da pics bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 09:33 AM~15140571
> *Thanks bro, I would have stopped and talk to a few of you guys wearing the MCBA black shirts, but my family wanted to go and have breakfast before we went outside in the heat to view the Route 66 Cars. When I was younger, I used to build lowrider model cars.  I must admit, seeing these cars on display have inspired me to start building again, but this time around I will have my son as my sidekick. Seems that I got bitten by the lowrider model car bug again.  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


Thats what its all about brother i have a 4 year old and she is taking a liking to building so i hope soon she will be putting out her own models soon...... i hope you do build and share them with us........ i just started up again myself after about 13 years of not doing anything........


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 21 2009, 10:34 AM~15141069
> *:biggrin:   thanks 4 da pics bro
> *



Are you the builder of these bad ass rides? Keep up the good work man, very nice detailed work.  :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 11:08 AM~15141300
> *Thats what its all about brother i have a 4 year old and she is taking a liking to building so i hope soon she will be putting out her own models soon...... i hope you do build and share them with us........ i just started up again myself after about 13 years of not doing anything........
> *


Great way to pass on the knowledge and keep the scene alive and well.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 10:22 AM~15141434
> *Are you the builder of these bad ass rides?  Keep up the good work man, very nice detailed work.    :thumbsup:
> *


yes i am bro thank you for the compliment the luxury elco n the orange caprice are mine to and thank you for posting them up


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 08:17 AM~15140432
> *Saw a few MCBA members over at the Carousel Mall in San Bernardino for the Route 66 events.  I didn't know where else to place these pics but I'm sure some of the builders of these cars are in this topic.  Much props for those that attended and took time out to display their talents.
> 
> Cool sponsors were giving out beginner level models cars for the kids.  This was a great father and son experience, me and my son built a 57 Bel-Air.
> ...


Great Pics Jerry... I guess you caught the model building bug again...LOL...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 21 2009, 05:05 PM~15144713
> *Great Pics Jerry... I guess you caught the model building bug again...LOL...
> *



Yeah, it was fun building the Bel Air and my son keeps bugging to go back to the mall to go build some more.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

There was also a booth that was conducting photo shoots I think for a model car magazine.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Where can I find one of these to build as a replica of how I want my actual project car?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 07:16 PM~15147161
> *Where can I find one of these to build as a replica of how I want my actual project car?
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go brotha...  

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUTH9&P=ML

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMCM3&P=7


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 21 2009, 08:34 PM~15147410
> *Here you go brotha...
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUTH9&P=ML
> ...


Thank you sir.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 09:12 PM~15147113
> *There was also a booth that was conducting photo shoots I think for a model car magazine.
> 
> 
> ...


AAHH DARREL GASSAWAY! GOOD PEEPS!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 21 2009, 08:34 PM~15147410
> *Here you go brotha...
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUTH9&P=ML
> ...


thats the exact model car i just did not cut the t tops out of it it came with the chopper but the chopper is not a good one but thats mine its a pretty good model to put together :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn i hate working saturdays :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 08:11 PM~15147090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for posting, the black caddi was one of mine at the show.

Saw you walk through with your son, good to see both of you enjoying the kids model building table together. That's why these guys at the show have that, to introduce the young and some of the older kids into the fun of building.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 01:00 AM~15138854
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU FIT IN THIS SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 22 2009, 05:38 PM~15156636
> *I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU FIT IN THIS SHIT!!!!!
> *


He had it custom made. the seat is almost by the engine. kind of llike they do for them basketball starz.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 22 2009, 05:39 AM~15150583
> *thanks for posting, the black caddi was one of mine at the show.
> 
> Saw you walk through with your son, good to see both of you enjoying the kids model building table together. That's why these guys at the show have that, to introduce the young and some of the older kids into the fun of building.
> *


Wassup bro, I saw a couple of MCBA member towards the entrance of the mall, we were there only for a short while because our stomachs were growling. Next time I see some MCBA members I'll be sure to say wassup. Nice work on the Cadi, you guys pay a lot of attention to detail.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 22 2009, 05:38 PM~15156636
> *I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU FIT IN THIS SHIT!!!!!
> *


CANT STOP!!!!!!! WONT STOP!!!!!!!! CANT STOP!!!!!!! WONT STOP!!!!!!!! TAKE THAT TAKE THAT TAKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 02:00 AM~15138854
> *i like the way you posted up your ride next to biggs, Roger. When we going to take that bad boy for a cruise??
> 
> 
> ...


someone test drive it ...lol


has sticker on far right like car  lot sticker


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

since i know mcba went to the show does anybody have any have pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 23 2009, 04:35 AM~15161379
> *someone test drive it ...lol
> has sticker on far right like car   lot sticker
> *


Nah that's for the fast track diamond lane.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 26 2009, 08:50 PM~15195844
> *since i know mcba went to the show does anybody have any have pics  :biggrin:
> *


X2 
How was the show??


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 26 2009, 09:06 PM~15195970
> *X2
> How was the show??
> *


whats up bro the show fucking sucked the judges were un fair and most of the awards went to judges or friends of theres m c b a got a few awards but not the right place oh well i will not go there again they did not belive my daughter painted her own cars they suck :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 09:17 PM~15196045
> *whats up bro the show fucking sucked the judges were un fair and most of the awards went to judges or friends of theres m c b a got a few awards but not the right place oh well i will not go there again they did not belive my daughter painted her own cars they suck :biggrin:
> *


Thats cause her paint was better then most of their's.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 09:19 PM~15196061
> *Thats cause her paint was better then most of their's.
> *


thats true


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I want to know how do you let a lego car made out of legos beat out any model car, It was one of the judges sons car. And how doy you allow a wood pine derby truck with paint to even enter a model car show. It was one of the judges trucks.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 08:41 PM~15196261
> *I want to know how do you let a lego car made out of legos beat out any model car,  It was one of the judges sons car.  And how doy you allow a wood pine derby truck with paint to even enter a model car show. It was one of the judges trucks.
> *



damn! im kinda glad i didnt go!  mikes daughters car is bad ass,she deserved an award :uh:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 26 2009, 09:45 PM~15196298
> *damn! im kinda glad i didnt go!  mikes daughters car is bad ass,she deserved an award  :uh:
> *


i agree thanks that means alot to her that show sucked


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 26 2009, 09:45 PM~15196298
> *damn! im kinda glad i didnt go!  mikes daughters car is bad ass,she deserved an award  :uh:
> *


She didn't even place dog. That's the sad part. Most of the judges where mad cause it was cleaner then most of theirs.
I just feel bad for all the guys who could have got an award, that all the judges took home. FTP. :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 08:48 PM~15196331
> *She didn't even place dog. That's the sad part. Most of the judges where mad cause it was cleaner then most of theirs.
> *


that fuggin sucks culo homie! i had to work on my toyota i just picked up all day,and now i have to go to the junkyard tommorow and pick up some parts! thats one of the reasons i didnt go, otherwise i would of been there if i had to ride the bus there to represent mcba!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 08:10 PM~15195546
> *Well this show is finally over. It went down im my book of show as one of the poorest judged shows of all time.  Im happy for all the homies who won something, but they where moving cars around that didn't even belong in that catagory. Just so one of the judges ( THEIR HOMIES ) would win. One of there main judges won for awards, and this his second year winning with the same car. I guess next time I should bring out all my old shit, but I don't roll that way. I ain't going back to that show never again, Unless they change they way the judging is done. They said that Alyssa's car was too clean of paint for a 15 year old, then when I showed him the pics of her painting it, he just walked away. The kid who won was the son of one of the judges. Then they said that peoples car's who where not in attendence could not win, I know of a bunch of cars that where there, and the person who build them wasn't. I JUST FEEL BAD FOR THE GUYS WHO DESERVE TO WIN, BUT THE JUDGES TAKE ALL THAT AWAY FROM THEM.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Man thats some bull shit now i dont feel so bad for not going and for those that got screwed out of an award. Im SORRY to hear.........FTP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

First of all, Mike, that was real shitty of the judges to think that your daughter didnt paint her own car. She shoulda won an award. That car came out beautiful, 
second, wtf was a lego car doing mixed with model cars?!?!?!?!
I think that was fucked up how the judging went down. And the fact that if you werent in attendence and your car was shown, they wouldnt judge it?? Sounds like they were tryin to blackball all the MCBA members that went out there. Did any MCBA members win anything??? 
If not, I wouldnt go to their show in the future. 
FUCK THAT.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn i got lucky that i didn go shit saved my self 12 bucks from wat im hearing and herd this show is a waste of money then that means next yr im not going fuck that with judges like that who needs enimies.................but did anybody take any pics :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 09:48 PM~15196331
> *She didn't even place dog. That's the sad part. Most of the judges where mad cause it was cleaner then most of theirs.
> I just feel bad for all the guys who could have got an award, that all the judges took home. FTP. :angry:
> *


First of all I like to thank biggs for bailing us out today. Without you helping out we still there. Thanks again. Now the show-it was the worst judging I've seen-i been coming here for years and this just bad real bad. They denied a young lady a well deserved award while giving them to a pine derby car and a lego-i thought this was a model show not a craft show. And to give best of show to a lead judge man this sucks.these people should give up judging or having these shows until they get their shit straight.Boycott is in order and we all know who really won today-m c b a members and they knew it so be scared very scared we will dominate at victorville so stay tuned. Congrats to the real winners not the shitheads that judged. Good luck all and see you at the next show Mad Indian


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 26 2009, 10:24 PM~15196653
> *First of all, Mike, that was real shitty of the judges to think that your daughter didnt paint her own car. She shoulda won an award. That car came out beautiful,
> second, wtf was a lego car doing mixed with model cars?!?!?!?!
> I think that was fucked up how the judging went down. And the fact that if you werent in attendence and your car was shown, they wouldnt judge it?? Sounds like they were tryin to blackball all the MCBA members that went out there. Did any MCBA members win anything???
> ...


some of our guys won but they should have placed higher oh well


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats jacked up.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 26 2009, 10:33 PM~15196720
> *First of all I like to thank biggs for bailing us out today. Without you helping out we still there. Thanks again. Now the show-it was the worst judging I've seen-i been coming here for years and this just bad real bad. They denied a young lady a well deserved award while giving them to a pine derby car and a lego-i thought this was a model show not a craft show. And to give best of show to a lead judge man this sucks.these people should give up judging or having these shows until they get their shit straight.Boycott is in order and we all know who really won today-m c b a members and they knew it so be scared very scared we will dominate at victorville so stay tuned. Congrats to the real winners not the shitheads that judged. Good luck all and see you at the next show Mad Indian
> *


 :roflmao: thats what im talking about


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 10:39 PM~15196762
> *:roflmao: thats what im talking about
> *


I just feel bad, not only for our members but all the other guys who have no one there to back them up or say something in their behalf. they are the one's who got robbed. most if not all our guy's got something. I have always though it was unfair for a club who throws a show or has members judging a show could not enter their car due to favortizum. And that always seems to be the problem. The only show I have been to where they have judges who enter and win some awards ,,,, but are truly fair is Rusty's shows. If your car is good and deserving of the award it will get the award.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

You can count me out of the their next MODEL show. But I will go only cause it's a real nice 1:1 SHOW OUTSIDE. With a bunch of fine ass bitch's. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MAN I'M GLAD CHR1S DIDN'T TAKE MY CARS!! CONGRATZ TO ALL THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS FOR GOING AND STILL STANDING TALL AND DEALING WITH ALL OF THA CRAP! C-MAN, CONGRATZ TO YOUR DAUGHTER AND I KNOW SHE WILL BE GETING BETTER AND SHOWING US ALL A THING OR TWO! YOU ARE ALL WINNERS AND DESERVE RESPECT ! MCBA OR NOT!! "FTP'S" IS ALL I CAN SAY! THEIR LOSS TOTALY!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

You know what the funny thing is, That if our guys didn't show up the tables would be bare, and that go's for most of the shows. we account for at least 40% of all shows. All the guys judging where from IPMS with all their stupid little flash lights, looking like they knew what they where doing. But had no FUCKING idea at all.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:22 PM~15197034
> *You know what the funny thing is, That if our guys didn't show up the tables would be bare, and that go's for most of the shows. we account for at least 40% of all shows. All the guys judging where from IPMS with all their stupid little flash lights, looking like they knew what they where doing. But had no FUCKING idea at all.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this is for all the judges :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 11:23 PM~15197041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this is for all the judges  :twak:
> *


YUP,,,,, they can eat a big fat dick.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:22 PM~15197034
> *You know what the funny thing is, That if our guys didn't show up the tables would be bare, and that go's for most of the shows. we account for at least 40% of all shows. All the guys judging where from IPMS with all their stupid little flash lights, looking like they knew what they where doing. But had no FUCKING idea at all.
> *


WELL, THE TABLES WILL BE EMPTY NEXT YEAR


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:26 PM~15197055
> *YUP,,,,, they can eat a big fat dick.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 eso es todo primo!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 26 2009, 11:28 PM~15197066
> *WELL, THE TABLES WILL BE EMPTY NEXT YEAR
> *


Kinda, The sellout's will still go. They got a better chance of winning now. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:34 PM~15197098
> *Kinda, The sellout's will still go. They got a better chance of winning now.  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 12:37 AM~15197109
> *TRUE  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Glad i didn't go. I like to support all the local shows but if this is the kind of shit that's going on im cool. Hope u guys had fun...lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 27 2009, 04:55 AM~15197643
> *Glad i didn't go. I like to support all the local shows but if this is the kind of shit that's going on im cool. Hope u guys had fun...lol
> *


Me too dog, even the east coast ones. but shit like this is what makes me not want to support them. You didn't misss anything bro. The show of the real cars was real nice.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 27 2009, 10:17 AM~15198708
> *Me too dog, even the east coast ones. but shit like this is what makes me not want to support them. You didn't misss anything bro. The show of the real cars was real nice.
> *


HELL YEAH IT WAS!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 10:19 AM~15198719
> *HELL YEAH IT WAS!!!
> *


You can get some real good ideas, and reference pics there thats for sure.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Sounds like a shady show if the judges are allowed to enter there own builds.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 27 2009, 02:50 PM~15199452
> *Sounds like a shady show if the judges are allowed to enter there own builds.
> *


Thats the way our big contest is here. I don't agree with it, but for the most part they do a pretty fare job.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 27 2009, 04:10 PM~15199552
> *Thats the way our big contest is here. I don't agree with it, but for the most part they do a pretty fare job.
> *


That's not right. It should be run like a 1:1 Car show. 
Usually the club or clubs that are running the shows are not allowed to enter there own cars. 
It's biased.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 27 2009, 01:35 PM~15199687
> *That's not right. It should be run like a 1:1 Car show.
> Usually the club or clubs that are running the shows are not allowed to enter there own cars.
> It's biased.
> *


X- 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 27 2009, 03:10 PM~15199552
> *Thats the way our big contest is here. I don't agree with it, but for the most part they do a pretty fare job.
> *


is it?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 04:21 PM~15199872
> *is it?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ehh, but it does seem pretty fair!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any pics from the show yesterday?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 27 2009, 05:41 PM~15201439
> *Any pics from the show yesterday?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

The car show overall was pretty good. Lots of cars to take a look at. The model show well most have already given their opinions. I thought it was kinda a load of bs. C Mans daughters mustang was bitchin. Paint looked like a mirror but it didnt get placed cause she wasnt there. and a ground digger won over her? wtf is that about. Also judges entering their own cars???? and letting them win too? Come on. I wont be driving that far again for that show. Route 66 show or something else yes but that no way. Next year there is the goodguys costa mesa show probably going there tho


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Which show are you guys talking about?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Which show are you guys talking about?


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 27 2009, 07:50 PM~15202028
> *The car show overall was pretty good. Lots of cars to take a look at. The model show well most have already given their opinions. I thought it was kinda a load of bs. C Mans daughters mustang was bitchin. Paint looked like a mirror but it didnt get placed cause she wasnt there. and a ground digger won over her? wtf is that about. Also judges entering their own cars???? and letting them win too? Come on. I wont be driving that far again for that show. Route 66 show or something else yes but that no way. Next year there is the goodguys costa mesa show probably going there tho
> *


thanks that makes her feel pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 27 2009, 08:58 PM~15202837
> *Which show are you guys talking about?
> *


Crusing for a cure.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shadyness


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Probably shoulda been renamed "Cheating for a cure"


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 09:29 AM~15140525
> *Luxury Camino with the extended A-Arms
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: Anybody know who's that is? I'd like to seeo moer of dat...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bigdogg323 if Im not mistaken Lux


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 27 2009, 09:44 PM~15203365
> *Probably shoulda been renamed "Cheating for a cure"
> *


 :0 thats funny biggs said they do it that way so next yera they wont have to buy new trophies lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 27 2009, 09:51 PM~15203441
> *:0 thats funny biggs said they do it that way so next yera they wont have to buy new trophies lol
> *


Oh hell no. LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 27 2009, 09:51 PM~15203441
> *:0 thats funny biggs said they do it that way so next yera they wont have to buy new trophies lol
> *


They recycle them. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 27 2009, 08:44 PM~15203365
> *Probably shoulda been renamed "Cheating for a cure"
> *


or u think u gonna win for a cure :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHA


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

fuck cruising for a cure!!! the one and only time i went they had a toyota supra all fast and furious out in the LOWRIDER class and it eventually won 1ST!! every lowrider guy was pissed!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 27 2009, 11:38 PM~15204416
> *fuck cruising for a cure!!! the one and only time i went they had a toyota supra all fast and furious out in the LOWRIDER class and it eventually won 1ST!! every lowrider guy was pissed!!
> *


wow now thats some bull shit... just goes to show they have no [email protected] clue


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

shit my homie told me about two yrs ago he went and a fuck up lookn studebaker won in the lowrider class no eng no custom int paint job looked like shit ohh but it had wires on it found out later that homeboy was buddy buddy with the judges wat kind of shit is that he kissed the judges ass to win now thats fuck up i guess homeboy had to do wat he had to win  u know who u are and dont deny it :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 27 2009, 07:50 PM~15202028
> *The car show overall was pretty good. Lots of cars to take a look at. The model show well most have already given their opinions. I thought it was kinda a load of bs. C Mans daughters mustang was bitchin. Paint looked like a mirror but it didnt get placed cause she wasnt there. and a ground digger won over her? wtf is that about. Also judges entering their own cars???? and letting them win too? Come on. I wont be driving that far again for that show. Route 66 show or something else yes but that no way. Next year there is the goodguys costa mesa show probably going there tho
> *



well put. Good to see you and your dad again. The 1:1 show is about the only good thing about Saturday. Hope at least that made the drive worth while for u guys.
Keep us posted on car shows down your way..... maybe we"ll meet you guys down their for a change....

now get back to your school work!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick rides. Thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2009, 01:32 PM~15208963
> *Sick rides. Thanks for posting pics!!
> *


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 27 2009, 11:55 PM~15204509
> *shit my homie told me about two yrs ago he went and a fuck up lookn studebaker won in the lowrider class no eng no custom int paint job looked like shit ohh but it had wires on it found out later that homeboy was buddy buddy with the judges wat kind of shit is that he kissed the judges ass to win now thats fuck up i guess homeboy had to do wat he had to win   u know who u are and dont deny it  :angry:
> *


So what's your problem frank? Do you have an issue with me? Tell me man I here now. So I'm a kiss ass huh? Ok I had to do to win-for your info that ride placed 3rd and I lost to a ferrari. So who's your so call it homies? Why you are you talking shit man? I don't know that well and I'm not nobody,s buddy so relax man get your shit straight and stop say shit you don't know because that's fucked up man.starting trouble for no reason at all. And I don't care about any trophies man I'm in it for the hobby preiod. If you have a problem with me let me I'll deal with you. I have nothing to hide guy. Just relax man and stop saying shit without the facts man. Mad indian


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 28 2009, 06:22 AM~15205310
> *well put. Good to see you and your dad again. The 1:1 show is about the only good thing about Saturday. Hope at least that made the drive worth while for u guys.
> Keep us posted on car shows down your way..... maybe we"ll meet you guys down their for a change....
> 
> ...



Yeah the 1:1 show was pretty good. Interesting to see the total variaty(got the kopper kart badge from goerge barris so it was worth it). The main shows we got down here that i know off is the del mar goodguys show which is a 3 day thing. Has a small model show(run by the guy who did the route 66 show). The 1:1 show is good both sat and sunday and the model show is all 3 days with the awards being sunday. Thats about it tho. I will be planning to come up again in january for the grand national roadster show :biggrin: 


As for my schoolwork its going good :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

first of all i didn say any names no did i say it was madindian no. shit i didn even know it was u i just posted wat my homie (johnny) told me thats it and homeboy i dont even know who u r. i didn know who it was. i have no problems with u or issues with u frankly i dont even care bro and if u still have a problem let me know homie. but i dont fight for a stupid comment bro. i do my fighting on the table homeboy. when ever u want anytime anywhere bro. but fighting for this homeboy u must be trppin homie so next time sumbody says a comment dont get ur pantys in a bunch homie............bigdogg323


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 30 2009, 03:22 AM~15226065
> *first of all i didn say any names no did i say it was madindian no. shit i didn even know it was u i just posted wat my homie (johnny) told me thats it and homeboy i dont even know who u r. i didn know who it was. i have no problems with u or issues with u frankly i dont even care bro and if u still have a problem let me know homie. but i dont fight for a stupid comment bro. i do my fighting on the table homeboy. when ever u want anytime anywhere bro. but fighting for this homeboy u must be trppin homie so next time sumbody says a comment dont get ur pantys in a bunch homie............bigdogg323
> *


Get my panties in a bunch are you kidding frank are you assuming something about me? Listen guy you need to speak right man I'm no little punk that you talk down too guy but you know what you need to relax I don't fight but if you don't settle down while you make the call. You want to chellenge me? I know how you play guy- and you aren't that good guy. When you took on smalls all you did was complain that everybody was against you and when smalls won you still had some shit to say.I've betten you before on the table but understand man I'm not in it for the prize man-ts just a hobby. I guess you have issues about competing against other modelers and your in it for the prize not the hobby- so just chill man and just do your thing-and if have anything to say bad about someone then you find out about the nosense before you start opening your mouth. Enjoy life man and don't worry about anyone else because no one is worried about you.keep building and watch what you say-its not high scool anymore man. This shit can end now on it can get worse-its your call guy.its up to you, mad indian


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 30 2009, 01:14 PM~15228714
> *Get my panties in a bunch are you kidding frank are you assuming something about me? Listen guy you need to speak right man I'm no little punk that you talk down too guy but you know what you need to relax I don't fight but if you don't settle down while you make the call. You want to chellenge me? I know how you play guy- and you aren't that good guy. When you took on smalls all you did was complain that everybody was against you and when smalls won you still had some shit to say.I've betten you before on the table but understand man I'm not in it for the prize man-ts just a hobby. I guess you have issues about competing against other modelers and your in it for the prize not the hobby- so just chill man and just do your thing-and if have anything to say bad about someone then you find out about the nosense before you start opening your mouth. Enjoy life man and don't worry about anyone else because no one is worried about you.keep building and watch what you say-its not high scool anymore man. This shit can end now on it can get worse-its your call guy.its up to you, mad indian
> *



*YOU BOTH ARE ACTING LIKE SOME LITTLE BITCHES ! GIVE ME BACK MY MOTHER FUCKIN JOINT !*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

obviously u know who i am i dont even know who the fuck u are bro u talk all this shit about wat happen between me and smallz thats between me n smallz not u. u said u uve beaten me with wat i havent seen any of ur builds shit nobody has post up lets see wat u got and ill tell if i seen it and for u to say im not that good i havent seen any of ur builds i havent seen any topic of urs anywhere on here and to say i dont do it for the hobby. i dont i do it for me for my enjoyment no one else that wat da hobby is about. its not about sum prize its about enjoying building it thats wat its about not sum trophy or plaque u get. shit most people buy there shit n show it off thats not love for the hobby thats just fucken lazy. it means he couldnt build it him self.this argument is worthless like u said it ends now............bigdogg323


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 30 2009, 03:04 PM~15229811
> *obviously u know who i am i dont even know who the fuck u are bro u talk all this shit about wat happen between me and smallz thats between me n smallz not u. u said u uve beaten me with wat i havent seen any of ur builds shit nobody has post up lets see wat u got and ill tell if i seen it and for u to say im not that good i havent seen any of ur builds i havent seen any topic of urs anywhere on here and to say i dont do it for the hobby. i dont i do it for me for my enjoyment no one else that wat da hobby is about. its not about sum prize its about enjoying building it thats wat its about not sum trophy or plaque u get. shit most people buy there shit n show it off thats not love for the hobby thats just fucken lazy. it means he couldnt build it him self.this argument is worthless like u said it ends now............bigdogg323
> *


FRANK! WHY CARRY ON FOOL ! ITS SAYS ITS ENDS THEN YOU REPLY , OR INDIAN REPLIES ! SHUT THE FUCK UP BOTH YOU GUYS ! 

YOU SOUND LIKE YOUR TRING TO SHOW THE OTHER ONE UP WITH OUT A PURPOSE FOR SHIT ! 

FUCK IF WE WERE JUDGES ON ATTITUDE NONE OF YOU ARE WORTH SHIT COMIN FOR THIS ARGUMENT IN THIS POST ! 

IT ALL SOUND LIKE YOU GUYS ARE POOR SPORTS ABOUT CONTEST ! MOST THE JUDGE KNOW SHIT ABOUT WHAT THEY ARE LOOKIN AT ! AND SAD TO SAY BUT YES 80% WILL GO WITH SOMEONE THEY KNOW CAUSE THEY HAVE NO REAL INTREST IN WHAT THEY ARE JUDGING OR WHAT THEY SHOULD BE LOOKIN FOR ~

ALL THE CRY BABY SHIT YOU BRING ON LINE SOMETIMES IS STUPID FRANK ! YOU KNOW WERE COOL AND HAVE BEEN FOR YEARS , INDIAN I DON'T KNOW AT ALL BUT FROM WHAT YOU GUYS ARE SHOWING OFF IS SOME SCHOOL GIRL BITCHING ABOUT AND IS WORTHLESS AND MAKES YOU BOTH LOOK LIKE SOME CRYIN ASS PUNKS ! 

SHUT THE SHIT DOWN , BOTH YOU GUYS GET BACK TO BUILDING OR WALK AWAY FROM THE ISSUE !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

YEAH UR RIGHT MINI I SOUNDED LIKE A FIVE YR OLD MY BAD BRO ILL ENDED NOW NO MORE REPLYS ONLY TO U OK BUT U DIDNT HAVE TO YELL AND SAY PROFANITY IM VERY SENSITIVE :biggrin: U KNOW LOL.....FUCKER. BUT STILL MY HOMIE  CAN I HAVE MY JOINT BACK BITCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 01:13 PM~15229902
> *FRANK!  WHY  CARRY  ON  FOOL !  ITS  SAYS    ITS  ENDS  THEN  YOU  REPLY  ,  OR  INDIAN  REPLIES !  SHUT THE  FUCK UP  BOTH YOU  GUYS !
> 
> YOU  SOUND  LIKE YOUR  TRING  TO  SHOW  THE  OTHER  ONE  UP  WITH OUT  A  PURPOSE  FOR  SHIT !
> ...


Hi I don't know but thanks for your imput. I know I sound bad but sometimes you just can't hold back I know who frank is but I don't know him personaly and I don't care to either. But he should keep quiet about stuff he dosent know the facts about. He says a lot but he knows that someone will react to this and I did.I apologize for acting this way but you know some people just bug me. I build for the hobby but some just don't see it they rather insult someone than just being quiet.I'm fairly new to this site and will post pics soon when I open my photo bucket account. I'm willing to end this but its his call I didn't make comment about anyone he did.I did regreat that I stepped down to his level but I did and your right.I'm amitting this was the wrong way to do this what's done is done its posted here. Like I said it can end here its up to him I ll end it on my side. And you can keep your joint I'm a cigar man myself. Late Mad Indian


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SO PROBLEM SQUASHED ! NO MORE SHIT TALKING FROM THE SIDE LINES , SO GET OUT THE WAY AND LET THE BUILDERS OF M.C.B.A. GET BACK TO SHARING THEIR PICS OF SHOWS, PICNIC'S , AND OF EACH OTHER IN COSTUME'S !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 06:32 PM~15233051
> *SO PROBLEM  SQUASHED  !  NO  MORE  SHIT  TALKING  FROM  THE  SIDE  LINES  ,  SO  GET OUT  THE  WAY  AND  LET  THE  BUILDERS  OF  M.C.B.A.  GET  BACK  TO  SHARING THEIR  PICS  OF  SHOWS,  PICNIC'S  ,  AND  OF  EACH  OTHER  IN  COSTUME'S !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*THERE WILL BE A BUILD DAY OCTOBER 10TH AT THE CHOP SHOP!!!!!!! WE WILL BE FIRING UP THE GRILL AND BUILDING KITS UNTIL WE GET KICKED OUT!!!!

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT COOKED UP ON THE GRILL I WILL BE BRINGING SOME CARNE ASADA AND TORTILLAS!!!!!!! PLEASE BYOB!!!! I WILL ALSO BE BRINGING SOME KITS TO RAFFLE OFF TO RAISE SOME CASH FOR THE ASSOCIATION. I HAVE BEEN TALKING WITH BIGGS AND A WEB DESIGNER AND WE HOPE TO KICK OFF OUR OWN OFFICIAL M.C.B.A WEBSITE SOON A PLACE WHERE WE CAN CALL OUR OWN!!!!!! THIS WEBSITE WILL HAVE A PUBLIC SECTION WHERE ANYONE CAN COME AND LOOK AT WHAT WE ARE DOING BUT THERE WILL ALSO BE A SECTION FOR MEMBERS ONLY I WILL TRY TO KEEP IT SIMILAR TO lil BUT WITH A FEW TWEAKS!!!!! WE WILL ALSO DO A 50/50 RAFFLE WHERE HALF OF THE MONEY EARNED WILL GO TO THE ASSOCIATION AND THE OTHER HALF WILL GO TO A WINNER............. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME VIA PM AND IF YOU HAVE MY # JUST CALL ME!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE ALL OF OUR BROTHERS THERE!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........

UNDERCOVERIMPALA


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........

UNDERCOVERIMPALA
CHR1S619


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........

UNDERCOVERIMPALA
CHR1S619
*Wonderbread*MAYBE???  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........

UNDERCOVERIMPALA
CHR1S619
*Wonderbread*MAYBE???  :angry: :biggrin:
Hope you can make it down pan bimbo


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
> 
> UNDERCOVERIMPALA
> CHR1S619
> AJ128


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 06:23 PM~15242950
> *throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
> 
> UNDERCOVERIMPALA
> ...


me to 












































O WAIT IM ALL THE WAY IN FUKIN FLORIDA :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2009, 05:45 PM~15243171
> *me to
> O WAIT IM ALL THE WAY IN FUKIN FLORIDA  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


im sure one of these day you will be down here bro!!!!!! ill supply the beer!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 06:52 PM~15243218
> *im sure one of these day you will be down here bro!!!!!! ill supply the beer!!!!!!!!
> *


EWWW DONT LIKE BEER 

its either souther comfort or Crown Royal


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2009, 05:54 PM~15243232
> *EWWW DONT LIKE BEER
> 
> its either souther comfort or Crown Royal
> *


Crown Royal it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2009, 05:54 PM~15243232
> *EWWW DONT LIKE BEER
> 
> its either souther comfort or Crown Royal
> *


We here at the chop shop aim to pleeez all members and non members who come here. We got something for all the different tast, Even your's.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 08:20 PM~15243439
> *We here at the chop shop aim to pleeez all members and non members who come here. We got something for all the different tast, Even your's.
> 
> 
> ...



shit you guys got that hard shit *PURPLE PASSION *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 06:22 PM~15243461
> *shit    you    guys  got  that  hard  shit    PURPLE  PASSION
> *


We got everything here brother. From Hipnotic, Patron, casadores, reposados, Saki, all kinds of rum Even the purple stuff, Jack D and Jim Beam black label. I got the chop shop Fully stocked. We even carry some fine cigars and chronic.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 04:44 PM~15242596
> *THERE WILL BE A BUILD DAY OCTOBER 10TH AT THE CHOP SHOP!!!!!!! WE WILL BE FIRING UP THE GRILL AND BUILDING KITS UNTIL WE GET KICKED OUT!!!!
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT COOKED UP ON THE GRILL I WILL BE BRINGING SOME CARNE ASADA AND TORTILLAS!!!!!!! PLEASE BYOB!!!! I WILL ALSO BE BRINGING SOME KITS TO RAFFLE OFF TO RAISE SOME CASH FOR THE ASSOCIATION. I HAVE BEEN TALKING WITH BIGGS AND A WEB DESIGNER AND WE HOPE TO KICK OFF OUR OWN OFFICIAL M.C.B.A WEBSITE SOON A PLACE WHERE WE CAN CALL OUR OWN!!!!!! THIS WEBSITE WILL HAVE A PUBLIC SECTION WHERE ANYONE CAN COME AND LOOK AT WHAT WE ARE DOING BUT THERE WILL ALSO BE A SECTION FOR MEMBERS ONLY I WILL TRY TO KEEP IT SIMILAR TO lil BUT WITH A FEW TWEAKS!!!!! WE WILL ALSO DO A 50/50 RAFFLE WHERE HALF OF THE MONEY EARNED WILL GO TO THE ASSOCIATION AND THE OTHER HALF WILL GO TO A WINNER............. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME VIA PM AND IF YOU HAVE MY # JUST CALL ME!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE ALL OF OUR BROTHERS THERE!!!!!!!!!!  </span>
> *






throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........

UNDERCOVERIMPALA
CHR1S619
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Wonderbread*MAYBE???  :angry: :biggrin:

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........

UNDERCOVERIMPALA
CHR1S619
*Wonderbread*MAYBE???  :angry: :biggrin:
*MARKY MARK(LOWRIDERMODELS)*


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So whos stowing me in there luggage from toledo so I can come..LOL.. You guys have no idea how lucky you all are to have people close by who are into the same stuff as you.. I have two people close by who build and we all have different schedules..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
MR BIGGS
UNDERCOVERIMPALA
CHR1S619
*Wonderbread*MAYBE???  :angry: :biggrin:
*MARKY MARK(LOWRIDERMODELS)*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 1 2009, 06:48 PM~15243684
> *So whos stowing me in there luggage from toledo so I can come..LOL.. You guys have no idea how lucky you all are to have people close by who are into the same stuff as you.. I have two people close by who build and we all have different schedules..
> *


It is pretty cool. It sucks that I can only get to Biggs' area once in a long while.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:52 PM~15243715
> *Throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
> MR BIGGS
> UNDERCOVERIMPALA
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 08:14 PM~15243921
> *Also to all the other builders in the area who are not M.C.B.A. members  you are still welcomed to come and join us. We are unlike any other club out there, we welcome builders who share the same passion to join us no matter what club they are from.
> *


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:52 PM~15243715
> *Throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
> MR BIGGS
> UNDERCOVERIMPALA
> ...



FRAMEDRAGGER (WES)


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 1 2009, 09:48 PM~15243684
> *So whos stowing me in there luggage from toledo so I can come..LOL.. You guys have no idea how lucky you all are to have people close by who are into the same stuff as you.. I have two people close by who build and we all have different schedules..
> *


I'm taking some time off for the next show. :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:52 PM~15243715
> *Throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
> MR BIGGS
> UNDERCOVERIMPALA
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 05:30 PM~15243530
> *We got everything here brother. From Hipnotic, Patron, casadores, reposados, Saki, all kinds of rum Even the purple stuff, Jack D and Jim Beam black label. I got the chop shop Fully stocked. We even carry some fine cigars and chronic.
> *


what :angry: no kool aid cheap skates :biggrin: j/k guys


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 04:44 PM~15242596
> *THERE WILL BE A BUILD DAY OCTOBER 10TH AT THE CHOP SHOP!!!!!!! WE WILL BE FIRING UP THE GRILL AND BUILDING KITS UNTIL WE GET KICKED OUT!!!!
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT COOKED UP ON THE GRILL I WILL BE BRINGING SOME CARNE ASADA AND TORTILLAS!!!!!!! PLEASE BYOB!!!! I WILL ALSO BE BRINGING SOME KITS TO RAFFLE OFF TO RAISE SOME CASH FOR THE ASSOCIATION. I HAVE BEEN TALKING WITH BIGGS AND A WEB DESIGNER AND WE HOPE TO KICK OFF OUR OWN OFFICIAL M.C.B.A WEBSITE SOON A PLACE WHERE WE CAN CALL OUR OWN!!!!!! THIS WEBSITE WILL HAVE A PUBLIC SECTION WHERE ANYONE CAN COME AND LOOK AT WHAT WE ARE DOING BUT THERE WILL ALSO BE A SECTION FOR MEMBERS ONLY I WILL TRY TO KEEP IT SIMILAR TO lil BUT WITH A FEW TWEAKS!!!!! WE WILL ALSO DO A 50/50 RAFFLE WHERE HALF OF THE MONEY EARNED WILL GO TO THE ASSOCIATION AND THE OTHER HALF WILL GO TO A WINNER............. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME VIA PM AND IF YOU HAVE MY # JUST CALL ME!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE ALL OF OUR BROTHERS THERE!!!!!!!!!!
> *



wheres the fundraiser to get the rest of us to cali? :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

truth


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 07:52 PM~15243715
> *Throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
> MR BIGGS
> UNDERCOVERIMPALA
> ...


not sure if i can make it but i will send a few $$ to help out the Familia my brothers!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15245339
> *wheres the fundraiser to get the rest of us to cali? :angry:
> *


Ill start working on that one ill have everyone sell chocolates :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 10:43 PM~15245629
> *Ill start working on that one ill have everyone sell chocolates  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 09:43 PM~15245629
> *Ill start working on that one ill have everyone sell chiclets  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 1 2009, 09:57 PM~15245771
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2. ......... Lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 1 2009, 09:57 PM~15245771
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We will make people buy them........ it will go something like this i know im (insert age)(27) but please help keep me out of gangs and help me stay on the right track if you buy this 5 dollar chocolate bar that cost us 50 cents will help me out very much and if i sell the most chocolate bars i will win a trip!!!!!!!!


i get these kids here at my work all the time i purchased once but fuck that candy sucked cuz it cost so much LOL


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 10:00 PM~15245806
> *:biggrin:
> *


were going to pimp you at the border cabron!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 10:04 PM~15245855
> *were going to pimp you at the border cabron!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats fine, but Im not wearing a dress. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 10:06 PM~15245874
> *Thats fine, but Im not wearing a dress. HAHAHAHAHA
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiclet, chiclet?!?! Monedas, monedas?!?!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 10:19 PM~15246009
> *Chiclet, chiclet?!?! Monedas, monedas?!?!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll wash windows for plane tickets, hell I'll even sell tameles


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 10:29 PM~15246114
> *I'll wash windows for plane tickets, hell I'll even sell tameles
> *


Hey, you cant take my job!!  :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 10:36 PM~15246163
> *Hey, you cant take my job!!   :biggrin:
> *


fine I'll wash windows then :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sure. No problem. HAHAHA. 
Seriously, You guys should come out here and kick it sometime.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 10:39 PM~15246183
> *fine I'll wash windows then :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


no you can sell raspados and churros we will get you the bike horn LOL


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Oct 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15245339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell , ill sell chocolates :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 10:42 PM~15246205
> *no you can sell raspados and churros we will get you the bike horn LOL
> *


The horn that plays La Cucaracha


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 1 2009, 10:45 PM~15246241
> *hell , ill sell chocolates  :biggrin:
> *


I will come up with something hopefully i can get some sponsers and from that maybe in the short future we can get some of the guys from mcba down here!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 10:48 PM~15246261
> *I will come up with something hopefully i can get some sponsers and from that maybe in the short future we can get some of the guys from mcba down here!!!!!!!
> *


COOL!! ALL I NEED IS LIKE $75 FOR GAS PRIMO :tears:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2009, 10:52 PM~15246290
> *COOL!! ALL I NEED IS LIKE $75 FOR GAS PRIMO  :tears:
> *


we need you get you a small car man that truck is killer


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2009, 10:52 PM~15246290
> *COOL!! ALL I NEED IS LIKE $75 FOR GAS PRIMO  :tears:
> *


Thats why I just got me a Honda Accord. My Cadillac cost the same to fill up, and waist just as much.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 11:49 PM~15246615
> *Thats why I just got me a Honda Accord. My Cadillac cost the same to fill up, and waist just as much.
> *


thats why i rock my scion 25 bucks to fill up and it goes for about a week and a half.........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 10:41 PM~15246201
> *Sure. No problem. HAHAHA.
> Seriously, You guys should come out here and kick it sometime.
> *


Can you say road trip to Adelitas. :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 11:38 PM~15246564
> *we need you get you a small car man that truck is killer
> *


hell yeah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 28 2009, 08:00 PM~15213173
> *Yeah the 1:1 show was pretty good.  Interesting to see the total variaty(got the kopper kart badge from goerge barris so it was worth it). The main shows we got down here that i know off is the del mar goodguys show which is a 3 day thing. Has a small model show(run by the guy who did the route 66 show). The 1:1 show is good both sat and sunday and the model show is all 3 days with the awards being sunday. Thats about it tho. I will be planning to come up again in january for the grand national roadster show  :biggrin:
> As for my schoolwork its going good :biggrin:
> *



yeah, I'll be at the Roadster show again this year, need a few more pics of a couple cars....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 04:44 PM~15242596
> *MARKY MARK(LOWRIDERMODELS)
> :biggrin:*


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THERE WILL BE A BUILD DAY OCTOBER 10TH AT THE CHOP SHOP!!!!!!! WE WILL BE FIRING UP THE GRILL AND BUILDING KITS UNTIL WE GET KICKED OUT!!!!

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT COOKED UP ON THE GRILL I WILL BE BRINGING SOME CARNE ASADA AND TORTILLAS!!!!!!! PLEASE BYOB!!!! I WILL ALSO BE BRINGING SOME KITS TO RAFFLE OFF TO RAISE SOME CASH FOR THE ASSOCIATION. I HAVE BEEN TALKING WITH BIGGS AND A WEB DESIGNER AND WE HOPE TO KICK OFF OUR OWN OFFICIAL M.C.B.A WEBSITE SOON A PLACE WHERE WE CAN CALL OUR OWN!!!!!! THIS WEBSITE WILL HAVE A PUBLIC SECTION WHERE ANYONE CAN COME AND LOOK AT WHAT WE ARE DOING BUT THERE WILL ALSO BE A SECTION FOR MEMBERS ONLY I WILL TRY TO KEEP IT SIMILAR TO lil BUT WITH A FEW TWEAKS!!!!! WE WILL ALSO DO A 50/50 RAFFLE WHERE HALF OF THE MONEY EARNED WILL GO TO THE ASSOCIATION AND THE OTHER HALF WILL GO TO A WINNER............. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME VIA PM AND IF YOU HAVE MY # JUST CALL ME!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE ALL OF OUR BROTHERS THERE!!!!!!!!!! 


UNDERCOVERIMPALA
CHR1S619
*Wonderbread*MAYBE???  :angry: :biggrin:
*MARKY MARK(LOWRIDERMODELS)</span>*
:biggrin:
[/quote]
<span style=\'color:blue\'>I'LL BE SENDING SOME $$ WITH CHR1S TO HELP OUT BUT I HAVE TO WORK! UNLESS I GET A RUN TO LAX AGAIN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

*THERE WILL BE A BUILD DAY OCTOBER 10TH AT THE CHOP SHOP!!!!!!! WE WILL BE FIRING UP THE GRILL AND BUILDING KITS UNTIL WE GET KICKED OUT!!!!

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT COOKED UP ON THE GRILL I WILL BE BRINGING SOME CARNE ASADA AND TORTILLAS!!!!!!! PLEASE BYOB!!!! I WILL ALSO BE BRINGING SOME KITS TO RAFFLE OFF TO RAISE SOME CASH FOR THE ASSOCIATION. I HAVE BEEN TALKING WITH BIGGS AND A WEB DESIGNER AND WE HOPE TO KICK OFF OUR OWN OFFICIAL M.C.B.A WEBSITE SOON A PLACE WHERE WE CAN CALL OUR OWN!!!!!! THIS WEBSITE WILL HAVE A PUBLIC SECTION WHERE ANYONE CAN COME AND LOOK AT WHAT WE ARE DOING BUT THERE WILL ALSO BE A SECTION FOR MEMBERS ONLY I WILL TRY TO KEEP IT SIMILAR TO lil BUT WITH A FEW TWEAKS!!!!! WE WILL ALSO DO A 50/50 RAFFLE WHERE HALF OF THE MONEY EARNED WILL GO TO THE ASSOCIATION AND THE OTHER HALF WILL GO TO A WINNER............. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME VIA PM AND IF YOU HAVE MY # JUST CALL ME!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE ALL OF OUR BROTHERS THERE!!!!!!!!!! *

MR BIGGS
UNDERCOVERIMPALA
CHR1S619
LOWRIDERMODELS
MR. 1/16TH - I'LL BE SENDING SOME $$ WITH CHR1S TO HELP OUT BUT I HAVE TO WORK! UNLESS I GET A RUN TO LAX AGAIN


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> *THERE WILL BE A BUILD DAY OCTOBER 10TH AT THE CHOP SHOP!!!!!!! WE WILL BE FIRING UP THE GRILL AND BUILDING KITS UNTIL WE GET KICKED OUT!!!!
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT COOKED UP ON THE GRILL I WILL BE BRINGING SOME CARNE ASADA AND TORTILLAS!!!!!!! PLEASE BYOB!!!! I WILL ALSO BE BRINGING SOME KITS TO RAFFLE OFF TO RAISE SOME CASH FOR THE ASSOCIATION. I HAVE BEEN TALKING WITH BIGGS AND A WEB DESIGNER AND WE HOPE TO KICK OFF OUR OWN OFFICIAL M.C.B.A WEBSITE SOON A PLACE WHERE WE CAN CALL OUR OWN!!!!!! THIS WEBSITE WILL HAVE A PUBLIC SECTION WHERE ANYONE CAN COME AND LOOK AT WHAT WE ARE DOING BUT THERE WILL ALSO BE A SECTION FOR MEMBERS ONLY I WILL TRY TO KEEP IT SIMILAR TO lil BUT WITH A FEW TWEAKS!!!!! WE WILL ALSO DO A 50/50 RAFFLE WHERE HALF OF THE MONEY EARNED WILL GO TO THE ASSOCIATION AND THE OTHER HALF WILL GO TO A WINNER............. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME VIA PM AND IF YOU HAVE MY # JUST CALL ME!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE ALL OF OUR BROTHERS THERE!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> > *THERE WILL BE A BUILD DAY OCTOBER 10TH AT THE CHOP SHOP!!!!!!! WE WILL BE FIRING UP THE GRILL AND BUILDING KITS UNTIL WE GET KICKED OUT!!!!
> >
> > PLEASE FEEL FREE TO BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT COOKED UP ON THE GRILL I WILL BE BRINGING SOME CARNE ASADA AND TORTILLAS!!!!!!! PLEASE BYOB!!!! I WILL ALSO BE BRINGING SOME KITS TO RAFFLE OFF TO RAISE SOME CASH FOR THE ASSOCIATION. I HAVE BEEN TALKING WITH BIGGS AND A WEB DESIGNER AND WE HOPE TO KICK OFF OUR OWN OFFICIAL M.C.B.A WEBSITE SOON A PLACE WHERE WE CAN CALL OUR OWN!!!!!! THIS WEBSITE WILL HAVE A PUBLIC SECTION WHERE ANYONE CAN COME AND LOOK AT WHAT WE ARE DOING BUT THERE WILL ALSO BE A SECTION FOR MEMBERS ONLY I WILL TRY TO KEEP IT SIMILAR TO lil BUT WITH A FEW TWEAKS!!!!! WE WILL ALSO DO A 50/50 RAFFLE WHERE HALF OF THE MONEY EARNED WILL GO TO THE ASSOCIATION AND THE OTHER HALF WILL GO TO A WINNER............. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME VIA PM AND IF YOU HAVE MY # JUST CALL ME!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE ALL OF OUR BROTHERS THERE!!!!!!!!!! *
> >
> > ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I have talked to Big Dee he said he would be there i also spoke to squekz and luxman they will be there as well!!!!! If there is anyone else who is not mcba and would like to make it all you have to do is hit me or biggs up and we will give you directions we would love to have you at the chop shop!!!!!!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

what time is this all taking place?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Oct 7 2009, 11:07 PM~15299635
> *what time is this all taking place?
> *


Noon. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Oct 7 2009, 11:07 PM~15299635
> *what time is this all taking place?
> *


some of the guys are showing up early around 9:30 or 10 others wont make it till they get out of work


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 7 2009, 11:11 PM~15299660
> *some of the guys are showing up early around 9:30 or 10 others wont make it till they get out of work
> *



8:00 am breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2009, 01:14 AM~15300215
> *8:00 am breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thats cool the earlier the better. I need you to take a look at my car anyways.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SORRY FELLAS IM NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT OUT TO THE CHOP SHOP ON SATURDAY,I DONT HAVE A WAY THERE OR A WAY BACK,OLD LADY HAS THE TOYOTA FOR THE WHOLE DAY, I LOST MY JEEP AND NOW WERE DOWN TO ONE CAR. SORRY!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 8 2009, 04:30 PM~15305475
> *SORRY FELLAS IM NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT OUT TO THE CHOP SHOP ON SATURDAY,I DONT HAVE A WAY THERE OR A WAY BACK,OLD LADY HAS THE TOYOTA FOR THE WHOLE DAY, I LOST MY JEEP AND NOW WERE DOWN TO ONE CAR. SORRY!
> *


Very sorry to hear that Marky Mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 03:39 PM~15305562
> *Very sorry to hear that Marky Mark
> *


ITS ALL GOOD....LIFE GOES ON...ILL SEE EVERYONE AT THE MEETING AT PEGASUS.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Smallz



:wave: 

wassup Cledus


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im gonna try and make it. I just started back working and I don't know my schedule. If I work in the morning i'll come after work. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15307781
> *Im gonna try and make it. I just started back working and I don't know my schedule. If I work in the morning i'll come after work. :biggrin:
> *


 hell ya hope to see u there


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 7 2009, 11:11 PM~15299660
> *some of the guys are showing up early around 9:30 or 10 others wont make it till they get out of work
> *


bring your money! i might have all my shit for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Oct 8 2009, 11:03 PM~15309178
> *bring your money! i might have all my shit for sale. :biggrin:
> *


I already told you I got you on all of it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 8 2009, 11:07 PM~15309207
> *I already told you I got you on all of it.
> *


i want some kits too!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 8 2009, 11:14 PM~15309266
> *i want some kits too!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

*SEE YOU IN THE MORNING :wave: :wave:*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

MR BIGGS
UNDERCOVERIMPALA
CHR1S619
Tribal Dogg
Raiderpride
Luxman
Framdragger
C-MAN
Steve.
MadIndian
Squeeks
SMALLZ
BIGDEE
Not sure who else but all are welcome to come by.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I wish I could make it! Sorry fellas!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Oct 8 2009, 10:03 PM~15309178
> *bring your money! i might have all my shit for sale. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

have a good time everyone! i would be there but im in vegas! super show tomarow!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The homies getting busy after stuffing them selves at the chop shop. We still going too.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

man i wanted to go but my lax cancelled at the last minute. next meeting i'll be thier.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I had to get some work done too. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15321521
> *I had to get some work done too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

next time i will try to go. Dad and me had to get some stuff done around the house. Looks like you guys had fun :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 10 2009, 07:47 PM~15321748
> *next time i will try to go. Dad and me had to get some stuff done around the house. Looks like you guys had fun :biggrin:
> *


HAD? We still here drinking, building and eating.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*WHUZZZZZ UP HOMIES.....WISH I COULDA MADE IT.....I GOT SOME BUILDING DONE TODAY....ILL BE POSTING UP IN MY PROGRESS IN MY THREAD IN A LITTLE WHILE!*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 10 2009, 07:08 PM~15321521
> *I had to get some work done too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this is gunna be killer looking


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hell yea.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 10 2009, 07:08 PM~15321521
> *I had to get some work done too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Roger decided to give these up huh? I'm sure you will finish them proud....I hope to be able to make it next time...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad you guys had a blast. Next time I will be there for sure. 
See some of you in Victorville.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Still up chillin :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 11 2009, 04:43 AM~15323286
> *Still up chillin  :biggrin:
> *


x2 lol


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 11 2009, 07:44 AM~15323287
> *x2 lol
> *


you get those wheels in mail yet?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yo it was cool chillin with everyone yesterday at The Chop Shop. Thanks to undercoverimpala for setting the thing up, and to Biggs for opening up his pad, and to everyone who was there hope to do it again soon :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 11 2009, 05:53 AM~15323326
> *you get those wheels in mail yet?
> *


YES SIR.... AND I THANK YOU VERY MUCH...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 11 2009, 04:32 PM~15325881
> *Yo it was cool chillin with everyone yesterday at The Chop Shop. Thanks to undercoverimpala for setting the thing up, and to Biggs for opening up his pad, and to everyone who was there hope to do it again soon  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



X2 NEXT TIME I WILL BRING THE NEWCASTLES. NOT KING COBRAS. LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

First off I want to thank Richard for puttig together the meeting/Bar-B-que at the chop shop. Second I want to thank all the brothers and sisters who made it out we had a good time. And to those brother who counld not make it out maybe next time. Also to Santiago for sending some $ for the cause. Well ass you all know who where here, we had a Bomb ass time, food, drink, building and just some priceless family time. We are working on the next one already, but this time we will give more time in advance. 


Thanks Brothers.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 11 2009, 06:40 PM~15326935
> *First off I want to thank Richard for puttig together the meeting/Bar-B-que at the chop shop. Second I want to thank all the brothers and sisters who made it out we had a good time. And to those brother who counld not make it out maybe next time. Also to Santiago for sending some $ for the cause. Well ass you all know who where here, we had a Bomb ass time, food, drink, building and just some priceless family time. We are working on the next one already, but this time we will give more time in advance.
> Thanks Brothers.
> *


X2!

I had a blast! I hope they'll be a lot more of the fam there next time.
I just got home tired as fuck :biggrin: . I made this trip count! 2 days out with the fam & BOMB AS FOOD :biggrin: Can't wait for the next one  

Thanks to the fam for having this MCBA BBQ


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope to be there for the next one. sounds like some great times up there.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 11 2009, 05:40 PM~15326935
> *First off I want to thank Richard for puttig together the meeting/Bar-B-que at the chop shop. Second I want to thank all the brothers and sisters who made it out we had a good time. And to those brother who counld not make it out maybe next time. Also to Santiago for sending some $ for the cause. Well ass you all know who where here, we had a Bomb ass time, food, drink, building and just some priceless family time. We are working on the next one already, but this time we will give more time in advance.
> Thanks Brothers.
> *



ILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE,ILL HAVE MY OWN VEHICLE BY THEN!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 11 2009, 06:40 PM~15326935
> *First off I want to thank Richard for puttig together the meeting/Bar-B-que at the chop shop. Second I want to thank all the brothers and sisters who made it out we had a good time. And to those brother who counld not make it out maybe next time. Also to Santiago for sending some $ for the cause. Well ass you all know who where here, we had a Bomb ass time, food, drink, building and just some priceless family time. We are working on the next one already, but this time we will give more time in advance.
> Thanks Brothers.
> *



pics or it didn't happen.................




FTP


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 11 2009, 09:27 PM~15328787
> *pics or it didn't happen.................
> FTP
> *


 :biggrin: MY MCBA DAY BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 11 2009, 09:40 PM~15328868
> *:biggrin: MY MCBA DAY BUILD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 11 2009, 09:40 PM~15328868
> *:biggrin: MY MCBA DAY BUILD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Newcastle????? WTF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 11 2009, 10:06 PM~15329050
> *Newcastle????? WTF!!!!!!!!!
> *


OOPS! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 11 2009, 09:27 PM~15328787
> *pics or it didn't happen.................
> FTP
> *


Your a day late, and a page ahead.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 11 2009, 11:00 PM~15329341
> *Your a day late, and a page ahead.
> *


all I saw was Roger's work, what about everyone else's???


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 12 2009, 07:19 AM~15330375
> *all I saw was Roger's work, what about everyone else's???
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Looks like u guys had fun. I'll make it next time.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 12 2009, 08:50 AM~15330821
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Looks like u guys had fun. I'll make it next time.
> *



don't be scurred........ u know grandpa Biggs is at the Shop, come by...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 12 2009, 08:58 AM~15330861
> *don't be scurred........ u know grandpa Biggs is at the Shop, come by...
> *


I probably will 2day. u gonna b there?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 12 2009, 09:01 AM~15330888
> *I probably will 2day. u gonna b there?
> *



nah, used my porch pass on Saturday....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry i havent had a chance to post anything my modem at home took a crap im going to have to wait for the new one to arrive before i can get back on. but im here at work now so ill do what i can from my laptop...........



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Oct 11 2009, 06:40 PM~15326935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill have the pics from my camera uploaded in a bit :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Oct 12 2009, 07:19 AM~15330375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean this was all me :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks for the tips on hinging!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here are some of the pics i got on my camera!!!!!!!!!


















































































































I know there was alot of pics taken on the chop shop cam so ill see if i can get them uploaded and posted soon......... Enjoy and thanks again to everyone to was a part of the first MCBA build day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: texanheadturner, *BiggDeee*

:wave:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 12 2009, 07:50 PM~15334754
> *here are some of the pics i got on my camera!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


homie is that a vw bug rat rod?! thats an awesum concept


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WHAT KINDA DRINK IS THAT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 12 2009, 04:08 PM~15334434
> *What do you mean this was all me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thanks for the tips on hinging!!!!!!!!
> *



no problem Rich, u know what i meant......  

u know we can't give everything out that was worked on at he shop........if they wanna know, they need to show up next time, right??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 13 2009, 03:43 PM~15345475
> *no problem Rich, u know what i meant......
> 
> u know we can't give everything out that was worked on at he shop........if they wanna know, they need to show up next time, right??
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2009, 03:13 PM~15345101
> *WHAT KINDA DRINK IS THAT
> 
> 
> ...


its a mexican drink lol.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool pics!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Oct 13 2009, 03:43 PM~15345475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 13 2009, 03:55 PM~15345634
> *its a mexican drink lol.
> *


You mean mexican BEER!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 12 2009, 05:50 PM~15334754
> *here are some of the pics i got on my camera!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY, WHO THE FLAKO IN THE BLUE SHIRT? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 04:46 PM~15357644
> *HEY, WHO THE FLAKO IN THE BLUE SHIRT? :biggrin:
> *


DON'T KNOW BUT HE IS DOWN 25 MORE POUNDS. JUST GOT BACK FROM THE GYM.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 11:15 PM~15362188
> *DON'T KNOW BUT HE IS DOWN 25 MORE POUNDS. JUST GOT BACK FROM THE GYM.
> *


WAY TO GO FLAKO!! KEEP IT UP AND DROP THE POUNDS!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 10:25 PM~15362286
> *WAY TO GO FLAKO!! KEEP IT UP AND DROP THE POUNDS!! :biggrin:
> *


I need to get going i dont want to be in the bbc (big belly crew) all by myself


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 15 2009, 02:00 PM~15367133
> *I need to get going i dont want to be in the bbc (big belly crew) all by myself
> *


i know huh!?!?!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 15 2009, 01:00 PM~15367133
> *I need to get going i dont want to be in the bbc (big belly crew) all by myself
> *





LOL

MCBA

Mr. Carnita Belly Association :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 15 2009, 09:34 PM~15373164
> *LOL
> 
> MCBA
> ...


M.C.B.A
Most Ceative Builders Around. Would be the other name for us.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

like to give a big thanks to biggs and chris619 for comin up for the show this weekend had alot of fun to hangin with u guys hope to do it again see u in victorville have a safe drive home homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I FOUND SMALLZ FIRST MUSIC VIDEO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And here is your debut in acting Santiago


niebvwfg4bA&feature


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i got your's comming up in a bit bish


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

RICKY BOBBY " I'M ON FIRE"


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you guys are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 19 2009, 11:25 AM~15400909
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you guys are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......... Pendecko :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 19 2009, 12:18 PM~15401354
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......... Pendecko :biggrin:
> *


     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 19 2009, 11:25 AM~15400909
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you guys are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey primo, thanks again for the parts!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 19 2009, 11:59 AM~15401797
> *hey primo, thanks again for the parts!!
> *


No problem Primo!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope they work for you!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 19 2009, 01:32 PM~15402082
> *No problem Primo!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope they work for you!!!!!!
> *


YUP!! THEY SURE DO!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 19 2009, 02:06 PM~15402905
> *YUP!! THEY SURE DO!! :biggrin:
> *




keep your head down Howard...... Duck hunting season opened on Monday...... :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 19 2009, 09:20 PM~15408253
> *keep your head down Howard...... Duck hunting season opened on Monday...... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 05:46 PM~15357644
> *HEY, WHO THE FLAKO IN THE BLUE SHIRT? :biggrin:
> *



x2 who is that vato  :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

anyone know what's up with homie Beto???

havent seen him around lately on forum


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 15 2009, 10:45 PM~15373967
> *M.C.B.A
> Most Ceative Builders Around. Would be the other name for us.
> *




:0 I like that!!!!! it fits too


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everyone who came out to the Knotts Scary Farm Scion Haunt night............ here are a few pics i snapped with my phone and some that Biggs sent me this morning... i know i didnt post this up but i did tell everyone who went to the Build Day @ the CHOP SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!

MAD PROPS TO SCION CORP!!!!!!!!!!!








HANGING OUT IN THE SCION VIP TENT!!!!!!!!!!!!FREE FOOD&DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like it was a great night bro. Congrats on a successful event. I will hopefully get a chance to make some of those now that I am out in CA.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Yup we had a blast bro. 
And thanks primo for hooking it up.  we got full as fuck, drunk as fuck and it was fun as fuck oh and the best part it was all free as fuck. I had everyone walking behind me in the maze's cause them fool seen me and Roger walking up front and where like fuck that shit I ain't going to get socked up for scaring these big ass fools. :biggrin: It was fun thou.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 21 2009, 04:11 PM~15425804
> *Yup we had a blast bro.
> And thanks primo for hooking it up.   we got full as fuck, drunk as fuck and it was fun as fuck oh and the best part it was all free as fuck.  I had everyone walking behind me in the maze's cause them fool seen me and Roger walking up front and where like fuck that shit I ain't going to get socked up for scaring these big ass fools.  :biggrin: It was fun thou.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 21 2009, 04:11 PM~15425804
> *Yup we had a blast bro.
> And thanks primo for hooking it up.   we got full as fuck, drunk as fuck and it was fun as fuck oh and the best part it was all free as fuck.  I had everyone walking behind me in the maze's cause them fool seen me and Roger walking up front and where like fuck that shit I ain't going to get socked up for scaring these big ass fools.  :biggrin: It was fun thou.
> *



don't play like that, they just thought you two were part of the maze, so they just ignored you.....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks again for the hook up Richard. Wife had a blast and liked kicking it with your lady


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 22 2009, 09:58 PM~15440999
> *thanks again for the hook up Richard. Wife had a blast and liked kicking it with your lady
> *


My wife said the same thing she really had a good time with all of you and enjoyed your wifes company............


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Here are a few pic from the show in Sacramento at museum that me and Chris went to. tHE PICS ARE FROM MY PHONE SO QUALITY NOT TO GOOD.

















































































































AND THIS WAS MY FAVORITE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good pix dawg.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15451125
> *Good pix dawg.
> *


Did'nt you take some more bro?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 09:35 PM~15451165
> *Did'nt you take some more bro?
> *


yeah, just been getting pedo. i'll post some up in a bit


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't u do every week :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho619_@Oct 23 2009, 09:49 PM~15451279
> *Don't u do every week  :biggrin:
> *


i'm drinking right now with my brother :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's some more pics from sac.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

now the models


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

& THATS ALL HOMIES! TILL NEXT TIME.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks BIGGS AND CHRIS for sharing those pics i need to get a new job so i can make it to the shows !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 23 2009, 11:22 PM~15452035
> *Thanks BIGGS AND CHRIS for sharing those pics i need to get a new job so i can make it to the shows !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: YOU NEED WEEKENDS OFF PRIMO!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

coo pics brutha


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Oct 23 2009, 11:58 PM~15452282
> *coo pics brutha
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

KOOL PICS BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

pics are sik


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Man theres alot of nice cars in those pics!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 25 2009, 10:24 AM~15460500
> *:0 Man theres alot of nice cars in those pics!
> *


There where a bunch more, but them are the only one's that cought our eye.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GREAT PIX.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

it was good see the M.C.B.A crew today biggs twinn al roger david champion had fun hangin out with u guys ill see u guys in 2 weeks in victorville


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WE'LL BE HAVING A BBQ ON THE 14TH @ THE CHOP SHOP.

WE'LL BE
BUILDING
PAINTING
BBQING
Y TODO!!!! :biggrin: 

I GOT THE CARNE ASADA & SOME DRINKS
ANY ONE ELSE?? POST UP IF YOUR COMING BY.  

MARKY MARK BRING SOME PISTACHIOS  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15616215
> *WE'LL BE HAVING A BBQ ON THE 14TH @ THE CHOP SHOP.
> 
> WE'LL BE
> ...


hey bro is it cool if i come???????? LOL I have to work that day but i might be sick that day :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 10 2009, 12:36 AM~15617078
> *hey bro is it cool if i come???????? LOL I have to work that day but i might be sick that day :biggrin:
> *


just don't be to sick primo! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 9 2009, 11:39 PM~15617096
> *just don't be to sick primo!  :biggrin:
> *


Yup ill be sick enough to miss work but not sick enough to make it to the build day and i dont think we will be laying down any paint biggs wants us all to build............


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 10 2009, 12:42 AM~15617108
> *Yup ill be sick enough to miss work but not sick enough to make it to the build day and i dont think we will be laying down any paint biggs wants us all to build............
> *


well, I will. I need to get the colors right on my 65. The hood & body don't match  & some other builds too :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

maky mark is working on getting a 50 pound bag of pistachios,ill be there for sure...what time every1 meeting up?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2009, 05:11 PM~15625541
> *maky mark is working on getting a 50 pound bag of pistachios,ill be there for sure...what time every1 meeting up?
> *


i want sum pistachios


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2009, 06:11 PM~15625541
> *maky mark is working on getting a 50 pound bag of pistachios,ill be there for sure...what time every1 meeting up?
> *


I'll be there early. Like at 9am


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 10 2009, 12:42 AM~15617108
> *Yup ill be sick enough to miss work but not sick enough to make it to the build day and i dont think we will be laying down any paint biggs wants us all to build............
> *


shit i hope we will be painting thats all i need to do :biggrin: what do i need to bring ? and what time ?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Nov 10 2009, 08:54 PM~15628453
> *shit i hope we will be painting    thats all i need to do :biggrin:  what do i need to bring ? and what time ?
> *


X2 as far as what i need to bring and wat tyme


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Im coming. Chris is drivin me up there. I am broke as fuck so all I got to offer is some build time and eating everyone's food!!!lol.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Nov 10 2009, 09:54 PM~15628453
> *shit i hope we will be painting    thats all i need to do :biggrin:  what do i need to bring ? and what time ?
> *


bring something to build, & what ever you want to take to grub on burgers, hot dogs, side dishes, drinks & so on  

See you then :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 10 2009, 10:22 PM~15628823
> *bring something to build, & what ever you want to take to grub on burgers, hot dogs, side dishes, drinks & so on
> 
> See you then  :biggrin:
> *


cool ill bring some chips and dips


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for pics bro. Nice to see my rides making so many shows. BIG THANKS TO HOMIE PANCHO FOR TAKING THEM ON OUR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME DEUCES76 INTO THE MCBA FAMILY.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to la familia mr.ron


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to the family Man!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome ron 





> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 11 2009, 09:16 AM~15632757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 12 2009, 12:53 AM~15641592
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME DUECES76 INTO THE MCBA FAMILY.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Welcome to The Family Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 12 2009, 01:53 AM~15641592
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME DUECES76 INTO THE MCBA FAMILY.
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE!!!!! NOW BUILD THOSE MILLIONS OF KITS YOU HAVE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks everyone it feels good to be part of the family now


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 12 2009, 11:39 AM~15644215
> *thanks everyone it feels good to be part of the family now
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WELCOME BROTHER!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

THANKS


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

WELCOME TO LA FAMILIA  BIG BAD M.C.B.A. HAS TAKEN OVER


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats! Welcome bro!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thank you homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Famaily bro. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

welcome brotha to the fam


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome to the fam


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

once again id like to thank everyone from M.C.B.A family and im goin to diffenlty enjoy my stay


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 12 2009, 07:30 PM~15649228
> *once again id like to thank everyone from M.C.B.A family and im goin to diffenlty enjoy my stay
> *


Now change the avator. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

what's up with the Victorville show?

are you still planning on announcing the big changed to MCBA and anouce the new Vice prez?

as long as it's not Dick Cheny, fucker will shoot you!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 12 2009, 07:38 PM~15649329
> *what's up with the Victorville show?
> 
> are you still planning on announcing the big changed to MCBA and anouce the new Vice prez?
> ...


  yes, yes and yes


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 12 2009, 09:38 PM~15649329
> *what's up with the Victorville show?
> 
> are you still planning on announcing the big changed to MCBA and anouce the new Vice prez?
> ...



WHAT'S THIS ABOUT CHANGES ? 

IS THIS GOING TO AFFECT THE MIDWEST MEMBERS IN ANYWAY ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 12 2009, 12:53 AM~15641592
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME DEUCES76 INTO THE MCBA FAMILY.
> *


Welcome to the Family brotha!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the fam bro.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 13 2009, 08:39 AM~15652420
> *welcome
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some pics from Oakie Al's show last weekend......


the man.............












the Myth.............












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pics.Thanx for sharing them.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

and came home with a few new kits.............


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice pics al


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 08:15 PM~15649834
> *WHAT'S  THIS  ABOUT  CHANGES ?
> 
> IS  THIS  GOING  TO  AFFECT  THE  MIDWEST  MEMBERS  IN  ANYWAY ?
> *


NO,NO,NO..... :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey biggs didnt x-mas come early for u to today


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had a blast today at the chop shop. See you guys in Victorville


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

had a bomb ass time yesterday at the chop shop. I learned a good amount and worked all day on a build. It was fun. The food was good too. Big thanks to Biggs for everything, Roger for the help and Chris too!!! Thanks homiez.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool kicking it wit everyone yesterday, got a good amount of work done. Thanks to BIGGS for the food and opening up the chop shop. Hope to do it again soon


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 15 2009, 12:24 AM~15668964
> *hey biggs didnt x-mas come early for u to today
> *


Thank for the jo-han Ambulance and the 74 DEUCES, they will both come in handy. 









And Chris thanks for the Love Bug.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ur welcome biggs anytime


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 12 2009, 01:53 AM~15641592
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME DEUCES76 INTO THE MCBA FAMILY.
> *


welcome. 

How big is the family now?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

IT'S ALL GOOD PRIMO! THANKS FOR THE CADDYS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 16 2009, 11:34 AM~15679677
> *IT'S ALL GOOD PRIMO! THANKS FOR THE CADDYS
> *




Damn, now u sound like Santi ................. :buttkick:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 16 2009, 01:45 PM~15680952
> *Damn, now u sound like Santi  ................. :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: get off the nuts homie!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn looks like you guys had fun, too bad I cant meet any modelers around here where i live  .


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 16 2009, 01:57 PM~15681066
> *:uh:  get off the nuts homie!!!
> *




see what i mean............. :worship:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 16 2009, 02:05 PM~15681138
> *see what i mean............. :worship:
> *


Why you throwing shit at me for, bro? For giving thanks. Biggs did the same & I don't see you saying shit to him. Cuz you know better! I don't know what your beef is with me. If you really want to talk pm me homie.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ID LIKE TO THANK MR. BIGGS FOR OPENING UP SHOP,IT WAS A BLAST WITH ALL THE HOMIEZ JUST KICKIN BACK BUILDING MODELS! SEE YOU ALL IN VICTORVILLE!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sounds like yall was havin just as much fun as i was.

heres what the East Coast was doin...throwin down some mean ass plastic over here!
http://public.fotki.com/pjgrala/all_about_.../2009-acme-nnl/
http://public.fotki.com/ACME-IPMS/acme_sou...9-nnl-southern/

might see a few of mine peppered in there :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 16 2009, 02:13 PM~15681203
> *Why you throwing shit at me for, bro? For giving thanks. Biggs did the same & I don't see you saying shit to him. Cuz you know better! I don't know what your beef is with me. If you really want to talk pm me homie.
> *



we good mija.....remember leave your feelings at home when you log on to LIL......


:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2009, 02:27 AM~15676924
> *Thank for the jo-han Ambulance and the 74 DEUCES, they will both come in handy.
> 
> 
> ...



HEY BIGGS YOU GOING TO CUT UP THE JOHAN! :biggrin: 

Nice gifts ronnie ! now bigs has the trio ! 73, 74 , 75 , on lock ! :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2009, 12:04 AM~15668808
> *NO,NO,NO..... :biggrin:
> *


SUP DUDE  HIT ME ON THE PM !!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 09:22 PM~15667729
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Damn homie, whoever's werk this is really gets down, I admire they're originality and skills. we nned more pics of that Stylistics Lecab replica :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

them r david champion rides pics dont do justice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15698491
> *HEY  BIGGS  YOU  GOING TO  CUT  UP  THE  JOHAN! :biggrin:
> 
> Nice  gifts  ronnie  !    now  bigs  has  the  trio  !  73, 74 , 75 ,  on  lock !  :biggrin:
> *


You know how I do it bro. I will do them justice. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ROLL CALL........

Pegasus meeting tonight....who's gonna go??


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 21 2009, 02:44 PM~15739150
> *ROLL CALL........
> 
> Pegasus meeting tonight....who's gonna go??
> *



       :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

me,okiee al,lil ron,big ron,undead white bread will be there


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i take it this is only for mcba members?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2009, 05:16 PM~15739620
> *i take it this is only for mcba members?
> *



no, open to everyone, just bring a project you've been working on.....

from 7-9 pm


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2009, 04:16 PM~15739620
> *i take it this is only for mcba members?
> *


YOU GOTTA CHECK IT OUT!!! 

joe (the guy who works the model car section at pegasus) called in sick today, so someone will be taking his place..but the meeting will be going on. i had to stop by there earlier to get some stuff for my dad's rc crawler.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

meeting last night was great, there was soo many builders that came down.....one of the best meetings...


thanks for all the guys from up North that came down....see you guys in a few hours.....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

had alot of fun this weekend with the M.C.B.A FAMILY hope to do it again real soon and the show was a blast and so was the meetin at pegasus


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

M.C.B.A ARIZONA DECIDED TO START GETTING TOGETHER ATLEAST ONCE A MONTH. HERES SOME PICS FROM YESTERDAYS MEETING/BULLSHIT TIME! :biggrin: 








*CALAVERAS73 SHOWING HIS SON THE TRICKS OF THE TRADE!*
















*CHAWPER GETTING DOWN ON MY 75 CUTTY!*
















*JUST RANDOM PICS!*
























*CHAWPERS 64!*


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

You boy's are doing some damn good work over there. I'm keeping my eye on you guy's :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 25 2009, 12:16 PM~16087067
> *You boy's are doing some damn good work over there. I'm keeping my eye on you guy's :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHERE ARE TRYING HOMIE


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

MCBA AZ. Got some heavy hitters on that squad!  BACK UP!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 25 2009, 11:05 AM~16086986
> *M.C.B.A ARIZONA DECIDED TO START GETTING TOGETHER ATLEAST ONCE A MONTH. HERES SOME PICS FROM YESTERDAYS MEETING/BULLSHIT TIME! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Really cool pics, great work!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great pics fellas !!!!!!!! rides are looking pimp


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to see its crackin in AZ homiez!!!! Good stuff!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

good to see you guys working at the bench again...you guys have some nice builds going down.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i wish i didnt live so far away from the boys from the mcba az guys!!! hopefully some day i will get to meet u guys!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 26 2009, 11:44 PM~16099066
> *i wish i didnt live so far away from the boys from the mcba az guys!!! hopefully some day i will get to meet u guys!
> *



its only a few hours drive to the meetings :happysad: 

one d  ay bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Dec 25 2009, 01:00 PM~16087299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES, IMPORT LIKE CHAWPS SAID YOU SHOULD MAKE A TRIP DOWN HERE, WE CAN ALWAYS SETUP A DATE


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

AZ REPRESENTED MCBA TODAY TO THE FULLEST :biggrin: AND WE GOT PEOPLES CHOICE 










the g body build off was also at the show :biggrin: 













































nothing but GANGSTA LEAN :biggrin: 

DAMIT I DIDNT GET ANY OF RAFAS  :banghead:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 30 2010, 10:53 PM~16464945
> *AZ REPRESENTED MCBA TODAY TO THE FULLEST :biggrin:  AND WE GOT PEOPLES CHOICE
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pics, full tables.....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

just a few of rafas rides :cheesy: 













































last but not least this bad boy was off the chains ...........SICK!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a few of marinates :cheesy: 





































this mutha fucka was so tight i wanted to sneak out with it :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a few of mine :happysad: 




































one last pic of this one b 4 it gets shipped


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin: ^^^^^ lol. Thanks for postin pics of the rides homie I will post the ones I took later today or in the a.m.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

few more pics .......... even the homie ROOSTER CAME OUT TO CHECK OUT DA RIDES :biggrin: 



























another dope looking bu.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice pics


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 31 2010, 12:36 AM~16465352
> *few more pics .......... even the homie ROOSTER CAME OUT TO CHECK OUT DA RIDES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that pink box is the shit


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WERE READY FOR THE GRAND NATAIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN THE MORNING!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN ANYMORE PICS OF THE PINK CAPRICE? SIDE SHOTS?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

P.S.....GLAD THEM FUCKERS DIDNT MELT IN THE SUN!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats on your win as peoples choice,
All the rides lookin tight!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE'S MY PICS IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy: Nice flix fellas! :cheesy: Rides look GREAT all posted up in the sun 'n shit... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 31 2010, 10:44 AM~16467644
> *HERE'S MY PICS IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER!
> 
> 
> ...



Man these cars are super clean up close bro!...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 31 2010, 02:39 PM~16468890
> *Man these cars are super clean up close bro!...
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE, SHOULD HAVE SAID WHATS UP!  RAFA WILL GET AHOLD OF YOU FOR THE NEXT MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 31 2010, 09:29 PM~16472862
> *WHAT UP HOMIE, SHOULD HAVE SAID WHATS UP!   RAFA WILL GET AHOLD OF YOU FOR THE NEXT MEETING :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 31 2010, 09:48 PM~16473126
> *:biggrin:
> *



Cool bro.. I'm looking foward to getting sum tips from you guys man!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 31 2010, 09:51 PM~16473160
> *Cool bro.. I'm looking foward to getting sum tips from you guys man!
> *


HELL YA BRO AZ DOING IT BIG IN 2010


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL WERE BACK FROM THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA AND MCBA CLEANED HOUSE!! I WAS SUPRIZED TO LEARN THAT MY 1/16TH SCALE IMPALA WON BEST IN SHOW AND WE WALKED AWAY WITH TWO AWARDS FOR MY IMPALA AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY CLEANED UP ASWELL!! I HAD A BLAST WALKING AROUND AND MEETING A FEW CELEB'S AND HAVING THEM TAKE A PICTURE WITH "THREE THE HARD WAY 63 IMPALA" HOPE YOU LIKE THE HIGH LIGHTS OF THE DAY!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like you had very nice time brothers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 1 2010, 08:05 AM~16475503
> *Looks like you had very nice time brothers :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


we all had a blast!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats homie!!! Congrats to everyone else as well. RaiderPride, FrameDragger, CMan and Daughter, SDRodder, MKD, Tribal, and my Kalani!! I also took 3rd in lowrider, but everyone cleaned house there. Sorry if I forgot anyone though.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

man the show looks like it was a great time !!!!!! congrats bro !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats to evryone, show was a blast, total overload on the cars there, Im definately goin again next yr.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great pics carnal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE HOMIES WHO WON! I WISH I COULDA BEEN THERE!.....FAMILY FIRST! SORRY HOMIES THAT I COULDNT MAKE IT!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks family! we all had a great time and i am a bit sad that i didn't get to see all of the show!! their was 9 buildings full of custom cars and outside too! but really, it was an overload of customs!! next year we will see it all


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 1 2010, 03:38 AM~16475079
> *WELL WERE BACK FROM THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA AND MCBA CLEANED HOUSE!! I WAS SUPRIZED TO LEARN THAT MY 1/16TH SCALE IMPALA WON BEST IN SHOW AND WE WALKED AWAY WITH TWO AWARDS FOR MY IMPALA AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY CLEANED UP ASWELL!! I HAD A BLAST WALKING AROUND AND MEETING A FEW CELEB'S AND HAVING THEM TAKE A PICTURE WITH "THREE THE HARD WAY 63 IMPALA" HOPE YOU LIKE THE HIGH LIGHTS OF THE DAY!
> 
> 
> ...


i reconize some people ...who is everyone?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the wins fellas and x2 on who's in the pics


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 1 2010, 03:38 AM~16475079
> *WELL WERE BACK FROM THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA AND MCBA CLEANED HOUSE!! I WAS SUPRIZED TO LEARN THAT MY 1/16TH SCALE IMPALA WON BEST IN SHOW AND WE WALKED AWAY WITH TWO AWARDS FOR MY IMPALA AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY CLEANED UP ASWELL!! I HAD A BLAST WALKING AROUND AND MEETING A FEW CELEB'S AND HAVING THEM TAKE A PICTURE WITH "THREE THE HARD WAY 63 IMPALA" HOPE YOU LIKE THE HIGH LIGHTS OF THE DAY!
> 
> 
> ...


the first picture is Gregg H. Owner of Model Car Magazine
next is Baryy McGuire Owner of McGuire car polish and host of CarCrazyTV
next is "Blackie" Famus Custom Car Builder holding my 1/16th scale Low Rod
next is "Erika Eleniak of Baywatch and The New Gilligan’s Island"
Bigg's and Radio Bob
next "actor, singer, songwriter John Schneider from The Dukes of Hazzard, Smallville and Superman." holding my Low Rod
next is "Cory of the TV Show L A Ink" holding the Low Rod
next is "Barry McGuire holding my Low Rod"
next is me with Barry Mcguire in the show as we were talking about the show and "SoCalInc" and God and what the Lord has done in both our life's
next is of me and Radio Bob and one of the sponcers who presented me with the awards that my 1/16th scale Low Rod "Three The Hard Way 63" won.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 1 2010, 02:38 AM~16475079
> *WELL WERE BACK FROM THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA AND MCBA CLEANED HOUSE!! I WAS SUPRIZED TO LEARN THAT MY 1/16TH SCALE IMPALA WON BEST IN SHOW AND WE WALKED AWAY WITH TWO AWARDS FOR MY IMPALA AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY CLEANED UP ASWELL!! I HAD A BLAST WALKING AROUND AND MEETING A FEW CELEB'S AND HAVING THEM TAKE A PICTURE WITH "THREE THE HARD WAY 63 IMPALA" HOPE YOU LIKE THE HIGH LIGHTS OF THE DAY!
> 
> 
> ...


KILLER pics!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANK YOU J!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrat's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh shit I just noticed it's one of them Duke boys


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks guy's! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Mini plaques are done.Got to my topic and check them out.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16654924


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone know where i can buy a mcba shirt? please let me know thanks..

hopefully i can get one so i can wear to the show in phx in april if i can make it down there.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 30 2010, 11:53 PM~16464945
> *AZ REPRESENTED MCBA TODAY TO THE FULLEST :biggrin:  AND WE GOT PEOPLES CHOICE
> 
> 
> ...


where can I get an LS model at


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

HOW MANY OF YOU CATS COMING DOWN TO PHX FOR THE SHOW?? BECAUSE WE ARE PLANING A BIG ASS COOK OUT FOR ALL OF US  PLEASE LET US KNOW 
THANKS


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

im tryin to makin it


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 6 2010, 01:22 PM~17113557
> *HOW MANY OF YOU CATS COMING DOWN TO PHX FOR THE SHOW?? BECAUSE WE ARE PLANING A BIG ASS COOK OUT FOR ALL OF US   PLEASE LET US KNOW
> THANKS
> *


We'll be there bro. It'll be 4 of us from SD


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 6 2010, 05:15 PM~17115645
> *We'll be there bro. It'll be 4 of us from SD
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2010, 12:34 PM~16871258
> *where can I get an LS model at
> *


u hve to buy an ls rezin kit which is the rear and front bumper which comes with the grill ,the rest u have to make , i used a regular ss and just put the ls nose , i kept the ss rear buper and made it into an ls  hit us up for any tips


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

What's the date of the show?maybe I can roll with someone up there if they have room,I can pitch in on gas


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 6 2010, 05:15 PM~17115645
> *We'll be there bro. It'll be 4 of us from SD
> *


We will arrive early Sat monrning n start the party then!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the show is sat or sun?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 7 2010, 10:56 PM~17130820
> *the show is sat or sun?
> *


Saturday the 24th I pm'd you the info


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 7 2010, 08:53 PM~17129150
> *We will arrive early Sat monrning n start the party then!!
> *


 :biggrin: im game .........


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 8 2010, 08:55 AM~17133180
> *:biggrin:  im game .........
> *


We'll be there by 6am with beers in hand   . Pm your # to hit you up when we get there.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 8 2010, 07:51 AM~17132738
> *Saturday the 24th I pm'd you the info
> *



i never got it


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

maybe I can roll with someone up there if they have room,I can pitch in on gas


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish I could get there. :angry:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

if anyone is drivin through lake havasu city,az on there want to phx for the show please let me know i will help pay gas..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 13 2010, 08:48 AM~17177825
> *if anyone is drivin through lake havasu city,az on there want to phx for the show please let me know i will help pay gas..
> *



:dunno:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i would drive down there but me and my wife share a car and i dont want to leave her with out a car while she got the baby


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 13 2010, 07:48 AM~17177825
> *if anyone is drivin through lake havasu city,az on there want to phx for the show please let me know i will help pay gas..
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

i wish we had model car contest here in australia, theres only like 1 or 2 model expos but its mainly for trains an boats, theres the occasional cars but there all die cast jada an hotwheels stuff, so it kinda sucks.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i forgot the cam so my wife took these pics for me  

todays cactus classic show , just a few the guys have more pics


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

random models 








































































this was my fav of the show


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thats it


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice pics thanks for sharein


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and congrats calaveras :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sweet pics fellas! Thanks! Baddass rides...  Some of them Lacc's could use a bumper kit... :happysad: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :rimshot: :boink: :ninja: :x: :run: :naughty:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 24 2010, 11:24 PM~17293018
> *Sweet pics fellas! Thanks! Baddass rides...  Some of them Lacc's could use a bumper kit... :happysad:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :ninja:  :x:  :run:  :naughty:
> *



hell yeah u know this , but not no chippin that one's a banger :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 24 2010, 11:30 PM~17293065
> *hell yeah u know this , but not no chippin  that one's a banger  :happysad:
> *



Fa sho'.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW TKS FOR SHARING THE FLIKAS DANNY  AND CONGRATS CALAVERAS ON THE WIN BRO  SWEET RIDE HOMIE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND FOR POSTING THE PICTURES!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Some good pics thanks chawper for sharing sorry I couldn't make it out


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice pics chawps


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

congrats to big homie BIGGS n MARINATE


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 25 2010, 08:43 AM~17294690
> *congrats to big homie BIGGS n MARINATE
> *


 :0 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE FLIKS CHAWPER..

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW..M.C.B.A HAD THE LOWRIDER TABLE ON LOCK....THANKS TO THE BIGGS & UNDERCOVERIMPALA, CHRIS619, BOS82 FOR MAKING THE TRIP TO AZ! :biggrin: WAS A HEELA OF A TIME KICKIN IT WITH YOU HOMIES! :biggrin: CONGRAT'S TO CALAVERAS FOR PLACING AT HIS FIRST CAR SHOW! :thumbsup: BIGGS FOR ALL HIS PLACINGS! :thumbsup: AND TATMAN FOR BIG RED, TOOK FIRST IN LOWRIDER  

RAFA TAKE CAR OF THAT FAMILY HOMIE  WE MISSED YOU LOC  

JIMBO I NEED THOSE KITS BADDDDDDDDDD :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2010, 10:01 AM~17295106
> *NICE FLIKS CHAWPER..
> 
> IT WAS A GOOD SHOW..M.C.B.A HAD THE LOWRIDER TABLE ON LOCK....THANKS TO THE BIGGS & UNDERCOVERIMPALA, CHRIS619, BOS82 FOR MAKING THE TRIP TO AZ! :biggrin:  WAS A HEELA OF A TIME KICKIN IT WITH YOU HOMIES! :biggrin: CONGRAT'S TO  CALAVERAS FOR PLACING AT HIS FIRST CAR SHOW!  :thumbsup: BIGGS FOR ALL HIS PLACINGS! :thumbsup: AND TATMAN FOR BIG RED, TOOK FIRST IN LOWRIDER
> ...


Thanks carnal you know this congrats on the wins homies


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

We had a blast. Congrats to my brothas on their wins. I did ok on the rafle wins :biggrin: . Can't wait for next years show!! 


P.S. their will be sleep in between days next time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

CONGRAT TO ALL THE WINNERS FROM THIS SHOW, NICE  PIX HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FIRST PLACE IN LOWRIDER!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

FIRST PLACE IN LOWRIDER!








[/quote]
congrats MARINATE!!! on the 1st !! and all the others that did well, looks like a great show !!!!! :biggrin: wish i could have gone, the $$$$ just wasnt rite :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Good stuff fellas! Congrats on all the wins! You guys are holding it down out there!  Dam Marinate, that redd Lacc is dangerous!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PICS FROM ANOTHER WEBSITE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats to you all.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Definitely good sh!t!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

congrats MARINATE!!!</span> on the 1st !! and all the others that did well, looks like a great show !!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great visit back to AZ. Sorry i got sick gents. I hope next year will be better for me and I will be sleeping a little more at night next time around.  .


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2010, 09:04 PM~17299599
> *congrats MARINATE!!!</span> on the 1st !! and all the others that did well, looks like a great  show !!!!!
> 
> *


NO THANKS TO YOU LOCO!  NEXT YEAR THE LS  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 25 2010, 09:08 PM~17299659
> *Great visit back to AZ. Sorry i got sick gents. I hope next year will be better for me and I will be sleeping a little more at night next time around.  .
> *


SICK???????????

SORRY TO HEAR YOU GOT SICK, HAD A GOOD TIME WITH YOU HOMIES!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 25 2010, 10:01 PM~17298677
> *Congrats to you all.
> *






X-2  great work fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 09:55 AM~17304012
> *X-2   great work fellas
> *


X 3 !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 08:55 AM~17304012
> *X-2   great work fellas
> *


x4


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2010, 08:25 PM~17299920
> *SICK???????????
> 
> SORRY TO HEAR YOU GOT SICK, HAD A GOOD TIME WITH YOU HOMIES!
> *


Sinus infection bro. I was sufferin all day on saturday.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I been battling a killer sinus infection for the past week or so. I'm FINALLY startin to feel better.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 26 2010, 10:15 AM~17305241
> *I been battling a killer sinus infection for the past week or so. I'm FINALLY startin to feel better.
> *


THe shit sucks dawg. Hard to do much of anything right now.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I get one of these at least 3-4 times a year....they suck


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2010, 01:16 PM~17305255
> *THe shit sucks dawg. Hard to do much of anything right now.
> *


I know what ya mean, I did nothin but sleep for the first few days, I didn't wanna do nothin.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 26 2010, 11:13 AM~17305216
> *Sinus infection bro. I was sufferin all day on saturday.
> *


should have said something, i got medicn for the kind of stuff.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:17 AM~17305911
> *should have said something, i got medicn for the kind of stuff.
> *


 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:17 AM~17305911
> *should have said something, i got medicn for the kind of stuff.
> *



its called the suck it up next time vitamin d :happysad: :biggrin: jk 





















being a captain :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh: :happysad:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2010, 12:30 PM~17306757
> *its called the suck it up next time vitamin d  :happysad:  :biggrin:  jk
> being a captain  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

who is rolling out to the show in Canoga Park on Sunday?

I know someone has all the info, I heard they moved the location this year.

post up info and who's down to roll out.

if any of the MCBA family is gonna need a ride post up too......we can find a ride or meet up somewhere.......


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 26 2010, 01:45 PM~17307481
> *who is rolling out to the show in Canoga Park on Sunday?
> 
> I know someone has all the info, I heard they moved the location this year.
> ...


Ill be there fasho!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 26 2010, 10:58 AM~17304036
> *x4
> *


 X5...Nice Job...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 26 2010, 01:57 PM~17307638
> *Ill be there fasho!!!
> *



kool. how's the new compressor working out?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

My pics are posted up in the mcba site fellas here is a link............
http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com/index....=mod&thread=460


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2010, 12:51 AM~17314849
> *My pics are posted up in the mcba site fellas here is a link............
> http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com/index....=mod&thread=460
> *


about time :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill be at the show on sunday,I heard its at a boys home in chatsworth


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 27 2010, 09:36 AM~17315919
> *Ill be at the show on sunday,I heard its at a boys home in chatsworth
> *


hey mark could you please bring those duelly wheels and tires with you to the show? ill pick em up there,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2010, 01:51 AM~17314849
> *My pics are posted up in the mcba site fellas here is a link............
> http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com/index....=mod&thread=460
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

GOOT DEAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2010, 05:41 PM~17321547
> *GOOT DEAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17326239
> *
> *


U AINT DOWN!!!! ........... GOOT DEAWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 27 2010, 11:56 PM~17327023
> *U AINT DOWN!!!!  ........... GOOT DEAWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


that annoys me  :happysad:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 28 2010, 05:05 AM~17327943
> *that annoys me    :happysad:
> *


its cuz you aint down!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone would be down to have a BBQ out here in havasu maybe this summer..


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2010, 04:18 PM~17412018
> *
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

WHATS UP FAMILIA JUST WANTED TO DROP BY AND SHOW SOME OF THE PICS FROM LAST NITE!!!!!!!! THIS IS HOW MCBA ROLLS .......

5/7/10
DODGERS VS COLORADO 


























MORE PICS ON MCBA SITE IN OFF TOPIC..... ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's sick primo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2010, 02:49 PM~17429196
> *:cheesy:  :wow: :thumbsup:
> *



   THEY POSTED IT TWICE BUT I MISSED IT THE FIRST TIME SO I HAD THEM DO IT AGAIN SO I COULD TAKE A PIC...... ITS NICE TO BE CONNECTED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

You know how we do it Primo, great way to represent.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..thats some sweet shit bro!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 8 2010, 05:12 PM~17429586
> *haha..thats some sweet shit bro!
> *


 :yessad: Thats what I said. That was cool of them.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no kidding..gettin somethin like that done here...easier to run for governor!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 8 2010, 05:16 PM~17429614
> *no kidding..gettin somethin like that done here...easier to run for governor!
> *


Hahahahaha I hear you, but Richard got all the hook up's. That brother runs Toyota.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahhh..gotcha.

i just bought a toyota btw..lol


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

Whos 70 green monte is that on tha 1st page


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> WHATS UP FAMILIA JUST WANTED TO DROP BY AND SHOW SOME OF THE PICS FROM LAST NITE!!!!!!!! THIS IS HOW MCBA ROLLS .......
> 
> 5/7/10
> DODGERS VS COLORADO
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks Richard....











MCBA in big lights..........


:0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Good shit bro


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Just wanna say whats up to the MCBA guys. Looking forward to kickin it again in Toledo, if Jersey was any indication, Ohio is gonna be hella fun.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YEAH THAT WAS KOOL BRO!! LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: 








From the Avondale Majestic's picnic had a great time thanks for the invite Marinate

*Goot Deeaw!*
:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 9 2010, 11:17 PM~19030097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who is who in the pic?? i met mr.biggs in the back there at my last show. whats up bro...thanks for the glue!!  but no clue on who else is in the pic. :dunno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 9 2010, 09:17 PM~19030097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!! That's an ugly bunch!!!!!!













Lol. Maybe see you guys for the Arizona show next time.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 10 2010, 09:09 AM~19032776
> *who is who in the pic?? i met mr.biggs in the back there at my last show. whats up bro...thanks for the glue!!   but no clue on who else is in the pic.  :dunno:
> *


MARINATE, BIGGS, UNDERCOVER, RAFA, TURI (BIGGS BROTHER)


THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO SUPPORT ME AND MY CLUB BROTHERS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

TO ALL MCBA MEMBERS!!!!!!!

JUST POSTED UP A TOPIC IN THE MCBA OFF TOPIC THAT NEEDS YOUR ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to M.C.B.A from ......................


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 05:25 PM~19155289
> *Happy Thanksgiving to  M.C.B.A from ......................
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY TOO BRO!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 19 2010, 05:04 PM~19113577
> *TO ALL MCBA MEMBERS!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST POSTED UP A TOPIC IN THE MCBA OFF TOPIC THAT NEEDS YOUR ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


UPDATE ON THE EXCHANGE!!!!!!!! CHECK IT OUT FELLAS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

new to family here are some of my project and finished stuff


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TO MY HOMIES AT MCBA








FROM BIGDOGG


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Merry xmas and a happy new year from the D2S and Rollerz family. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the M.C.B.A. Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>

























from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 05:09 PM~19412700
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the M.C.B.A. Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...






x-2................... have a good holidays fellas!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Dec 19 2010, 11:59 AM~19367830
> *new to family here are some of my project and finished stuff
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, here's the almost twin of your orange Nova, nice builds by the way


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man yours look good merry Xmas all my MCBA family


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

MERRY XMAS BROTHERS!!!!!! BE SAFE AND HOPE YOU GET EVERYTHING YOU WANT FOR XMAS!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Damn i'm lovin that Nova and the Charger. Nice builds.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Merry Xmas to all my brothers


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

my boy chucky and joe aka calaveras came thru to lay down some tape on a 1 1 scale car :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 26 2010, 02:10 PM~19424204
> *my boy chucky and joe aka calaveras came thru to lay down some tape on a 1  1  scale car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing....I love to see the different stages of paint like this...what does it look like now? Final color etc....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Easter Sunday MCBA family. Hope everyone has a good day with the family.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 24 2011, 08:54 AM~20407781
> *Happy Easter Sunday MCBA family. Hope everyone has a good day with the family.
> *


X 2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 8 2011, 09:12 PM~20511352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the tuff guy with the really cool blue tooth head set.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 8 2011, 09:13 PM~20511368
> *Who's the tuff guy with the really cool blue tooth head set....    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HE LOOKS LIKE HOWARD THE DUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@May 8 2011, 10:28 PM~20511813
> *HE LOOKS LIKE HOWARD THE DUCK! :biggrin:
> *


LMMFAO..... Glad someone else sees the resemblance....


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

He's security u kno they big stars now they roll like that... But he does look like Howard just saying :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

April 2011 Model Cars Magazine


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

4X :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn. Guess I shoulda rotated pics first. Lol



fixed
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20560186
> *Damn. Guess I shoulda rotated pics first. Lol
> *


I got a crick in my neck now from turning my head sideways.... 
Nice pics otherwise, and Congrats to Biggs, Roger and his daughter, and Santiago for the coverage and winnings....
I think they made a misprint on Anthony's Impalamino though.... says its part 87 Impala?!?!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

got to get my copy asap! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I need to get back in this!!
I'm calling out ALL my MCBA family!!
Please check out the MCBA site for details.
Thanks


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Starliner


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

badgas said:


>


lovin this starliner!! dipstick looks cool in there.. nice touch!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.mcbafamily.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i miss buildin and repin mcba i just need to pull my head out of my ass and start buildin again and keep the lil one away...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

No more Cactus Classic model show in Victorville. Too many things happened at once and it's a done deal. 
Was a great show everyone always looked forward to attending. But time and the city's budget was gonna make it hard to keep it inexpensive. 
From me and I know from all the club members that have attended one of the best run and respected shows. Thank you for twenty years of supporting the hobby.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

RaiderPride said:


> No more Cactus Classic model show in Victorville. Too many things happened at once and it's a done deal.
> Was a great show everyone always looked forward to attending. But time and the city's budget was gonna make it hard to keep it inexpensive.
> From me and I know from all the club members that have attended one of the best run and respected shows. Thank you for twenty years of supporting the hobby.


That really sucks. This is the one show that I really looked forward to every year. Route 66 Here we come.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Come out to San Diego on Sunday.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

see you all here in San Diego soon everyone!!! My Nataly is the only one who will be showing. see you sunday!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

See you and the real builder on your family on Sunday. 

Who else is going to the show?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

show: Cruisin for a Cure

sorry it look so long to post up pics had a problem uploading these pics and still have a shit load to upload............


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ill post up more pics later here are some of the group pics!!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome pics of the show! Congrats!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking good guys!!! Congrats on the wins:thumbsup:


----------

